# Texas



## LittleWings

Hey Texans! I know there are more of y'all out there. Lets start a Texas thread for local chit-chat and info.

I'll start.

I live in Houston and have Ameraucanas, a few Marans and an asst flock of layers. 

Ken


----------



## Barnbum374

Hi! I live near McAllen. We only have 3 chickens for now. They should start laying soon!


----------



## LittleWings

Hi. Welcome! How old are they? What kind are they? I have a few that will be laying by the end of August. My egg production has been down due to the heat. Those few days of rain were nice. I think we got 2 1/2" in 3 days.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Hey guys, I"m in San Marcos!


----------



## LittleWings

Hey Austin. Thanks for joining in! I'm pretty new to the site. What kind of chickens do you raise?


----------



## Barnbum374

You got rain? Lucky! It has been hit or miss in this area and our home has been more miss! 
We think we have a Barred Rock, an Easter Egger and a Leg Horn. They are about 14 weeks old. Here's a pic of them.


----------



## LittleWings

Yep, we got some. It was nice too. Like an inch a day for 3 days straight. 
I think you are right on your chickens. I have 3 EE hens that look a lot like her. I have 1 BR pullet about that same age and I have 1 Leghorn hen. 
I'm crossing my Leghorn hen with my Lavender Ameraucana roo to make some Super Blue Egg Layers. I have one about 12 or 13 weeks old.


----------



## LittleWings

We got a little rain this morning as the *cold front* came through. Going to have a high today of only 91 degrees. Brrrrrrrr!


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> We got a little rain this morning as the cold front came through. Going to have a high today of only 91 degrees. Brrrrrrrr!


Lots of chicks hatching here. Makes me glad for warmer temps, much easier to keep them warm in the outside brooders, and easier to sell!


----------



## Barnbum374

No cold front here, it's supposed to get to 105 today. Looking forward to September!
Jim , what kind of chickens do you sell?


----------



## LittleWings

Yep, this winter we had 5 brooder boxes in the house. I was very happy when it got warm enough to go outside. I built a brooder in one of the coops to move them to. 
I'm not sure if I will hatch through the hard winter this year. No one buys them in the winter anyway and its harder to grow them out.


----------



## bcfox26

Hi all. I'm in the super dry Texas area in Lubbock. I only have my small flock of six. I think they are one barred rock, one buff Orpington, and four red (I think Rhode Island Red?). They are almost 18 weeks so hopefully I will have an egg countdown next month or so.


----------



## LittleWings

Welcome bcfox. I saw your birds on another thread. Hope they all turn out to be pullets. Your BR looks like she is getting close to laying. Yours may be New Hampshire Reds. I think they have the dark tail feathers.


----------



## Jim

Barnbum374 said:


> No cold front here, it's supposed to get to 105 today. Looking forward to September!
> Jim , what kind of chickens do you sell?


Right now we are hatching out Ameraucana/EE(nice colors, big muffs) , Rhode Island Red, Barred Rock, Buff Orpington, Serama, and soon, Blue and Splash Orpington. And we have some Jersey Giant pullets we ordered from Ideal ( I had a customer wanting some, and that was the only way I could source them).


----------



## bcfox26

LittleWings said:


> Welcome bcfox. I saw your birds on another thread. Hope they all turn out to be pullets. Your BR looks like she is getting close to laying. Yours may be New Hampshire Reds. I think they have the dark tail feathers.


I hope they are all pullets as well! I am anxiously awaiting the eggs. The BR and one of the red ones have gotten really dark combs this last couple of weeks so I am anticipating in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## slatts

Thanks for starting this thread. I'm in San Antonio. 12 female Chicks to arrive in 2 weeks.


----------



## LittleWings

Welcome! What kind of chickens are you getting?


----------



## ShowBarnMom

*runs sliding in like a mad woman, whooping and hollaring*

I found y'all!!!!!!!! Now your stuck with me! 

Austin & Slatts - I'm in New Braunfels. 

The rest of y'all, I'm sorry you live any where else 

I'm the proud feathered mommy to : 4 EE, 2 SLW, 2 BO, 1 Maran, BR, RIR, SS, bantam mix, and a frizzle Cochin rooster (bantam). 

I've got 5 wheaten/blue wheaten Amercaunas and 6 Blue/Blue copper Marans in a friends incubator, have been in a week today. 

I'm planning on breeding frizzled colored egg layers come spring time, and the project makes me overly giddy. Lol


----------



## LittleWings

ShowBarnMom said:


> *runs sliding in like a mad woman, whooping and hollaring*
> 
> I found y'all!!!!!!!! Now your stuck with me!
> 
> Austin & Slatts - I'm in New Braunfels.
> 
> The rest of y'all, I'm sorry you live any where else
> 
> I'm the proud feathered mommy to : 4 EE, 2 SLW, 2 BO, 1 Maran, BR, RIR, SS, bantam mix, and a frizzle Cochin rooster (bantam).
> 
> I've got 5 wheaten/blue wheaten Amercaunas and 6 Blue/Blue copper Marans in a friends incubator, have been in a week today.
> 
> I'm planning on breeding frizzled colored egg layers come spring time, and the project makes me overly giddy. Lol


If you would have come in any other way I would have thought you were an impostor! LOL

Welcome to the thread. 
Yeah, it's nice out that way. I have some fond memories of tubing down the river. We use to go to Camp Warnecke when I was a kid.


----------



## ShowBarnMom

Well, you know me, always making a ruckus. We just got in port from a cruise. Driving through Houston now. *shudder* I don't see the cities appeal. Sorry folks lol

LW- didn't know you were that old  Camp Warnecke isn't known by that any more. Cept to the locals. It's some other resort now, to the terrorist, errr, tourist.


----------



## LittleWings

LOL That was the early 70s. Yep you youngsters don't know what you missed. *sits back and reminisces* Glad I made it through all of that!


----------



## ShowBarnMom

Hey....I'm not that young. Lol. I remember it, barely.


----------



## Jim

ShowBarnMom said:


> Well, you know me, always making a ruckus. We just got in port from a cruise. Driving through Houston now. *shudder* I don't see the cities appeal. Sorry folks lol
> 
> LW- didn't know you were that old  Camp Warnecke isn't known by that any more. Cept to the locals. It's some other resort now, to the terrorist, errr, tourist.


This is why I live just outside of Houston. Am in Galveston county, abot Mack dab 1/2 between downtown Houston, and Galveston Island. Make for an easy commute when we take a cruise. Although, I like some of the hill country area, only wish my tropical plants would thrive there.


----------



## ShowBarnMom

We lived in Corpus for a while, I understand the beach. I like it. I just don't get the hussle and traffic. But I guess it's different if you live there and do it all the time. 

My chickens like the clean hill country air. 


Not that they know any different.....lol


----------



## GratefulGirl

Cat Spring here. Recently moved from Houston loving country life tho an adjustment for sure. I have 12 nine week old pullets SLW BO RIR Dom EE & Ideal's production hybrid. Been working on the run for several week-ends building fort chicken due to all the preds out here-bob cat coyote **** snakes possum armadillo & the ever present majestic hawk. Sure learned the lesson about major building projects in the heat! Next summer will be spent on the water instead.


----------



## LittleWings

Welcome. Cat Spring is out by Sealy right?

Sounds like you have a nice asst of breeds. It should make a nice colorful egg basket. 

Yep, lots of critters like chicken as much as we do. It's best to build the fort strong from the start instead of learning the hard way it wasn't strong enough. 

A nipple water system is pretty easy to make. I've had mine a couple of years and can't imagine not having them.


----------



## GratefulGirl

We are 11 miles west of Sealy then another 12 miles north closer to New Ulm than Cat Spring proper.

Yes I chose the breeds for that plus they're all supposed to be good with children.

You know that is one of the many things I learned on this forum. It has cost us more than we imagined but it will be our best effort. We will get a LGD next once the back 2 acres are fenced.

Do you have trouble with the ground being constantly wet under your nipple waterer? It got so bad in the brooder I stopped using them.

Thanks for the welcome & right back at ha!


----------



## LittleWings

I put paving stones or bricks down under the nipples. It gives a flat surface for any dripped water to sit and evaporate. None of them leak but the chickens do dribble a little. It is still less mess than pans or buckets. They start using nipples as soon as they go on the ground.


----------



## Barnbum374

ShowBarnMom said:


> Well, you know me, always making a ruckus. We just got in port from a cruise. Driving through Houston now. *shudder* I don't see the cities appeal. Sorry folks lol
> 
> LW- didn't know you were that old  Camp Warnecke isn't known by that any more. Cept to the locals. It's some other resort now, to the terrorist, errr, tourist.


Sooooo jealous! I can't get my husband to step foot on a cruise ship! 
We love the hill country and are starting to think about retiring there later in life.

I love the sound of your chicken cross project! Can't wait to hear how they turn out!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

LittleWings said:


> Hey Austin. Thanks for joining in! I'm pretty new to the site. What kind of chickens do you raise?


As of this morning, none. I moved them to a friends house while I figure out how to keep my neighbors chickens from blending with my own. My neighbor raises 50 free roaming and they have made their way to my property. We use similar standards, but once I've reviewed their practices a bit more I will bring mine back.

I'm worried about their flock affecting mine.


----------



## LittleWings

Austin said:


> As of this morning, none. I moved them to a friends house while I figure out how to keep my neighbors chickens from blending with my own. My neighbor raises 50 free roaming and they have made their way to my property. We use similar standards, but once I've reviewed their practices a bit more I will bring mine back.
> 
> I'm worried about their flock affecting mine.


You are worried about diseases, right?
It sounds like it would be a problem with them wanting to go home with each other, and crossbreeding too.


----------



## LittleWings

Hey Jim. Congratulations on being a winner in the ChickenForum Supporting Membership Giveaway!


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> Hey Jim. Congratulations on being a winner in the ChickenForum Supporting Membership Giveaway!


Thank ya! I was excited to see my name. I have been wondering how different the paid membership would be. Now I get a free test drive!


----------



## slatts

LittleWings said:


> Welcome! What kind of chickens are you getting?


Lets see. I am getting a wide variety for egg color diversity. Here's the order I have in....3 EEs, 2 barred rock, 2 RIR, astrolops, splash maran, red star, white and brown leghorn and a buff orphington. I'm guessing that long term I will settle on one or 3 breeds once I figure out what works best for us. The barred rock seems to be pretty popular around here.

I was hoping to get some blue amercauna chicks but none were available on MPC. I will see if I can source some locally. Any one have any leads?


----------



## ShowBarnMom

Look up Frost Homestead on Facebook or backyardchicken. She has blue and blue wheaten amercaunas. I have 5 eggs from her in the incubator right now. She also has live chicks. She lives in Jonestown, which is just outside Austin.

ETA: this is a friend of mine. He says he has some of every color
http://austin.craigslist.org/grd/3958578372.html


----------



## LittleWings

slatts said:


> Lets see. I am getting a wide variety for egg color diversity. Here's the order I have in....3 EEs, 2 barred rock, 2 RIR, astrolops, splash maran, red star, white and brown leghorn and a buff orphington. I'm guessing that long term I will settle on one or 3 breeds once I figure out what works best for us. The barred rock seems to be pretty popular around here.
> 
> I was hoping to get some blue amercauna chicks but none were available on MPC. I will see if I can source some locally. Any one have any leads?


Paul Smith is in Gainesville. I think he is taking orders for next spring now. He has excellent Ameraucanas and he ships. [email protected]


----------



## Jim

slatts said:


> Lets see. I am getting a wide variety for egg color diversity. Here's the order I have in....3 EEs, 2 barred rock, 2 RIR, astrolops, splash maran, red star, white and brown leghorn and a buff orphington. I'm guessing that long term I will settle on one or 3 breeds once I figure out what works best for us. The barred rock seems to be pretty popular around here.
> 
> I was hoping to get some blue amercauna chicks but none were available on MPC. I will see if I can source some locally. Any one have any leads?


We now have at least one blue Ameraucana and one lavender Ameraucana roosters, hopping one is a hen. We will bred these in with you white and our multi colored Ameraucana and Ee's . That will be later in the season before our first hatch. Our EE and Ameraucanas we have now range in egg color from blue to green and all I between. Hoping the pure Roos will bring in more blue. We are about 20 miles north of Galveston island.


----------



## Jim

ShowBarnMom said:


> Look up Frost Homestead on Facebook or backyardchicken. She has blue and blue wheaten amercaunas. I have 5 eggs from her in the incubator right now. She also has live chicks. She lives in Jonestown, which is just outside Austin.
> 
> ETA: this is a friend of mine. He says he has some of every color
> http://austin.craigslist.org/grd/3958578372.html


Ohh, I tried a few Wheaton this spring, none hatched, but they came from Georgia, I will have to check this one out as well!


----------



## ShowBarnMom

I bought 3 amercauna and 3 Maran from her. She sent 5 and 6, respectively. My friend is hatching them for me. He said 3 and 4, respectively, are developing. They were shipped eggs, so that's a pretty good ratio, IMO.


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> We now have at least one blue Ameraucana and one lavender Ameraucana roosters, hopping one is a hen. We will bred these in with you white and our multi colored Ameraucana and Ee's . That will be later in the season before our first hatch. Our EE and Ameraucanas we have now range in egg color from blue to green and all I between. Hoping the pure Roos will bring in more blue. We are about 20 miles north of Galveston island.


Jim, where did you get your Ameraucanas from? You need a Black split (split to lavender) hen to go with that Lav roo. That pairing would give you 50% Black splits and 50% Lavender offspring.


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> Jim, where did you get your Ameraucanas from? You need a Black split (split to lavender) hen to go with that Lav roo. That pairing would give you 50% Black splits and 50% Lavender offspring.


Not sure, I have a solid whit, buy all my others are multi colored. I wanted the pure roo to hopefully keep my pretty colors, but breed some more blue back into the eggs. They are getting a little washed out.


----------



## Jim

Oh, also, we plan to split our lavender Orpington with the black Orpington, to get a split.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

LittleWings said:


> You are worried about diseases, right?
> It sounds like it would be a problem with them wanting to go home with each other, and crossbreeding too.


Very much so. They are malnourished compared to mine, and I know they have food. Well I think they have it.


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> Not sure, I have a solid whit, buy all my others are multi colored. I wanted the pure roo to hopefully keep my pretty colors, but breed some more blue back into the eggs. They are getting a little washed out.


I am incubating a few now from my Lav AM roo over my EEs to get some different color EEs. Their eggs are allllllmost as blue as my pure Ameraucanas. The EE eggs are usually a little bigger though.

I am trying to make some Super Blue Egg Layers by crossing a Lav AM roo with a White Leghorn. Hopefully they will lay a lot of large blue eggs. I have 1 pullet now that is 4 mos old and a couple that are 2 weeks old. Anyone else tried this?


----------



## slatts

LittleWings said:


> I am trying to make some Super Blue Egg Layers by crossing a Lav AM roo with a White Leghorn. Hopefully they will lay a lot of large blue eggs. I have 1 pullet now that is 4 mos old and a couple that are 2 weeks old. Anyone else tried this?


Sounds like it could be a winner. I'd buy one of those hens!


----------



## LittleWings

slatts said:


> Sounds like it could be a winner. I'd buy one of those hens!


I'll know in 6 weeks or so. If it works, I will for sure make more.


----------



## Jim

slatts said:


> Sounds like it could be a winner. I'd buy one of those hens!


Me too, and I am not that far away!


----------



## amyhill

Hi y'all. I'm in Silsbee where it Hot AND humid. 30 minutes north of Beaumont and about 45 minutes from Louisiana. I have a not so small city flock of:
2 Ameracauna hen
2 Silver Wyandottes
1 barred rock
3 wellsummers
1 buff orp
2 Mille fleur d'uccle hens and 2 Roos 

The first three breeds are laying but not the milles. And they arrived the same week. The Wellies and the buff should start laying in the next couple of weeks. Any ideas on why the milles aren't laying yet?


----------



## LittleWings

Hi amyhill. I'm in Houston so I know about the heat and humidity.
I like your asst of hens. If they are all the same age all I can say is some breeds start laying later than others.


----------



## Jim

Plus, this heat is stressing the ladies and that does have impact on eggs. Make sure they are getting extra vit and electrolytes in the water sometimes. They will come around.


----------



## back2simplelife

Hi Ya'll! Nice to see some familiar faces in here!


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> Hi Ya'll! Nice to see some familiar faces in here!


Hey back2simplelife! Welcome to the Texas thread. There are a few BYCrs over here. Jump on in and make yourself at home.  
Ken


----------



## back2simplelife

LittleWings said:


> Hey back2simplelife! Welcome to the Texas thread. There are a few BYCrs over here. Jump on in and make yourself at home.
> Ken


 I see that! and will do!! Happy you made a Texas board.. ya'll are easier to find now hahaa!!


----------



## ShowBarnMom

*waves* hey I know you!


----------



## back2simplelife

ShowBarnMom said:


> *waves* hey I know you!


Who? Me?  Gotta find something to do while I wait for the weeks go by until my babies are old enough to crow or lay ya know!


----------



## ShowBarnMom

I am patiently waiting my new EE to lay. But she's only 14 weeks lol.


----------



## back2simplelife

EE's are late layers, right? Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Jim

ShowBarnMom said:


> I am patiently waiting my new EE to lay. But she's only 14 weeks lol.


My EE s seem to be closer to the 24-26 week old when they lay. But, more than 1/2 way there!


----------



## ShowBarnMom

Jim said:


> My EE s seem to be closer to the 24-26 week old when they lay. But, more than 1/2 way there!


My last EE started laying at 22 weeks. Which was way early. But then she got sick  So now I'm in no hurry. I've got 3 mature EE and only one is laying. Lol. And all I want is blue eggs!


----------



## Jim

ShowBarnMom said:


> My last EE started laying at 22 weeks. Which was way early. But then she got sick  So now I'm in no hurry. I've got 3 mature EE and only one is laying. Lol. And all I want is blue eggs!


Yes, the dreaded wait, next, the wait for them to get bigger than banty eggs. . We have a few too, waiting any day. I also have two that are 3-4 weeks away, they are experiments that I gor two hens out of. One is a Ameraucana/EE roo over a buff orpington(she is my favorite) and the other is over a RIR. The names, Cinnamon and Spice. Cinnamon, she ifs the Orpington cross. They each have the body shape of the moms, I am hoping some blue or green egg gene is mixed in as well!


----------



## back2simplelife

ok question for all you EE owners then.. so the EE won't carry the blue gene, right? or will it? So like if you breed a BCM with an EE hen, what do you get? and how do you end up with an EE to begin with? 
Right now I have two.. one has the pea comb so hoping for a pretty egg from her and my other has a single comb so I guess she will lay a brown egg? She is such a hoot though! Our most friendly of the 5 by far! Although she does think my 3 yr old's head is a perch.. LOL We have a LONG way to go though so hopefully by Thanksgiving with those two then.. tick tock.. lol


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> ok question for all you EE owners then.. so the EE won't carry the blue gene, right? or will it? So like if you breed a BCM with an EE hen, what do you get? and how do you end up with an EE to begin with?
> Right now I have two.. one has the pea comb so hoping for a pretty egg from her and my other has a single comb so I guess she will lay a brown egg? She is such a hoot though! Our most friendly of the 5 by far! Although she does think my 3 yr old's head is a perch.. LOL We have a LONG way to go though so hopefully by Thanksgiving with those two then.. tick tock.. lol


An EE must carry the blue egg gene to be an EE. Some carry the brown egg gene also and that is what makes the eggs different colors. They put a brown coating on the blue egg and depending how much brown is applied the egg looks green or olive or a lot of colors but they all have the blue egg underneath. There is no green egg gene.

The single comb hen will probably lay brown and the pea comb hen will probably lay blue. You have to wait till they lay. And not knowing what they are going to lay makes a long wait even longer.

Crossing a BCM to an EE can give you anything from brown to blue. The EE probably has some brown egg genes and the BCM would add more. Hopefully you get an olive colored egg.

This is a great article on where EEs come from. http://www.backyardpoultrymag.com/2-3/john_w_blehm/


----------



## back2simplelife

Thank you!!!!


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> Yes, the dreaded wait, next, the wait for them to get bigger than banty eggs. . We have a few too, waiting any day. I also have two that are 3-4 weeks away, they are experiments that I gor two hens out of. One is a Ameraucana/EE roo over a buff orpington(she is my favorite) and the other is over a RIR. The names, Cinnamon and Spice. Cinnamon, she ifs the Orpington cross. They each have the body shape of the moms, I am hoping some blue or green egg gene is mixed in as well!


Jim, do Cinnamon and Spice have pea combs?


----------



## wlhtx

Hey y'all! I'm going to jump in over here too - try out the new place... Nice to see everybody!


----------



## LittleWings

Howdy Howdy Howdy! Welcome to the chickenforum and to the Texas thread. Come on in, pull up a hay bale and make yourself comfortable.


----------



## back2simplelife

wlhtx said:


> Hey y'all! I'm going to jump in over here too - try out the new place... Nice to see everybody!


Welcome!!!


----------



## Jim

Cinnamon









Spice.

Cinnamon does seem an Orpington comb, where as Spice is more like the Ameraucana, and I think that is the pea comb.


----------



## ShowBarnMom

LittleWings said:


> Howdy Howdy Howdy! Welcome to the chickenforum and to the Texas thread. Come on in, pull up a hay bale and make yourself comfortable.


Hey hey...don't go wasting good hay like that lol


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> View attachment 11207
> 
> 
> Cinnamon
> 
> View attachment 11208
> 
> 
> Spice.
> 
> Cinnamon does seem an Orpington comb, where as Spice is more like the Ameraucana, and I think that is the pea comb.


 They are gorgeous! I think Cinnamon is my favorite too.
Somehow the pea comb is related to the blue gene so most hens with pea combs lay blue eggs. Don't know how though. I suck at genetics!

I just ordered some Lavender Orpington hatching eggs. I'm thinking about crossing one of them with a Lavender Ameraucana roo. That would be next spring though.


----------



## slatts

ShowBarnMom said:


> Hey hey...don't go wasting good hay like that lol


Yep, you are from here!


----------



## LittleWings

ShowBarnMom said:


> Hey hey...don't go wasting good hay like that lol


There is plenty of fodder to go around on this thread. lol


----------



## ShowBarnMom

Good fodder is a direct link to Texas bull****  lol!


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> They are gorgeous! I think Cinnamon is my favorite too.
> Somehow the pea comb is related to the blue gene so most hens with pea combs lay blue eggs. Don't know how though. I suck at genetics!
> 
> I just ordered some Lavender Orpington hatching eggs. I'm thinking about crossing one of them with a Lavender Ameraucana roo. That would be next spring though.


I may have a lavender orpington roo to sell at some point! We got him with a black Orpington. We hope the black has the lavender gene and that we can get lavender chicks, if not, we have to breed him back in with his offspring, and then, the lavender chickens from him, will breed true, from what I read. Just not sure I want to build one more coop to make room...and I don't want to give up my buff oops, or my blue and splash oops, or my seramas, or my Ameraucanas.....soooooo. What to do?


----------



## Pinkter

I just saw this post. I live in Leonard. It's in between Bonham and Greenville.


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> I may have a lavender orpington roo to sell at some point! We got him with a black Orpington. We hope the black has the lavender gene and that we can get lavender chicks, if not, we have to breed him back in with his offspring, and then, the lavender chickens from him, will breed true, from what I read. Just not sure I want to build one more coop to make room...and I don't want to give up my buff oops, or my blue and splash oops, or my seramas, or my Ameraucanas.....soooooo. What to do?


From what I've read, the best Lavs come from black splits anyway.

I feel your pain. I want more but don't want to get rid of anyone. All of my pens are called for. I'm working on a new one now. For now, I'm definently on new chicken lockdown.


----------



## LittleWings

Pinkter said:


> I just saw this post. I live in Leonard. It's in between Bonham and Greenville.


 Hi Pinkart Thanks for joining in.


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> From what I've read, the best Lavs come from black splits anyway.
> 
> I feel your pain. I want more but don't want to get rid of anyone. All of my pens are called for. I'm working on a new one now. For now, I'm definently on new chicken lockdown.


And for me, it is easy to sneak a new plant home for the yard, but, she may start to question a lumber and roofing pile....


----------



## Jim

Hi Pink!.......


----------



## bcfox26

So what part of Texas is everyone in? I'm in the hot dry almost desert part of west Texas. It was 105 yesterday. Yuck. The ladies hid under their house most of the day until I put frozen peas out for them. Ha


----------



## back2simplelife

Caldwell.. near Bryan/College Station.. was 102 but sure felt hotter then that!


----------



## Jim

Dickinson, 20 miles south of Houston, and 20 miles North of Galveston.


----------



## ShowBarnMom

New Braunfels. Home of the 10 day salute to sausage. And the best place to get wet, drunk and arrested! It hit 104 in the shade today.


----------



## bcfox26

It's been so hot. We were spoiled a couple weeks ago with nice temps that didn't even top out at 90. I love summer but its been a scorcher. If it rained more I'd be happier about the heat. Ha. Lubbock has just been hot and dry.


----------



## back2simplelife

They "say" 107 tomorrow then 100 on fri.. 40% showers sat and sun then 90's next week for us! *fingers crossed!*


----------



## Blessings4Mommy

North San Antonio a couple of miles from Bulverde here. Between 100 and 105 with a heat index of 105 to 110. Whew.


----------



## ShowBarnMom

Blessings4Mommy said:


> North San Antonio a couple of miles from Bulverde here. Between 100 and 105 with a heat index of 105 to 110. Whew.


Hey neighbor!!!!


----------



## GratefulGirl

Cat Spring (4 miles SE of New Ulm) 102 yesterday same for today. We are fools constructing our chicken run & installing hen house in this heat.


----------



## GratefulGirl

back2simplelife said:


> Caldwell.. near Bryan/College Station.. was 102 but sure felt hotter then that!


We drive into Brenham 25 miles away to shop so pretty close to y'all.


----------



## wlhtx

Way, way east here. A little south (and east) of Marshall. It's hot and HUMID out here in the pines!


----------



## amyhill

wlhtx said:


> Way, way east here. A little south (and east) of Marshall. It's hot and HUMID out here in the pines!


I'm in Silsbee... Also way way east. Super humid all the time.


----------



## Pinkter

Northeast about 1 hour from OK border.


----------



## LittleWings

We finally got a little rain. About 1/4" so far. Dropped the temps too. WooooHoooo!


----------



## Jim

Lol LW, I am not far from ya, so, we dropped the temp, but upped the humidity! . Nothing like breathing and naturally getting your water intake for the day!


----------



## GratefulGirl

So far thunder & a few drops. The cloud cover/lower temps are great as we are rather desperately trying to finish the chicken run!


----------



## LittleWings

Man, I just came in from working on a coop. I'm soaking wet. Internet says it's 80.


----------



## LittleWings

Came in to find one hatched out and one pipping on day 20.


----------



## back2simplelife

It rained for about 5 mins here.. lightening all around! Then 5 miles up the road everything was soaked.. sigh.. it went all around us!


----------



## bcfox26

We received a tiny bit of rain last night. I guess we have received enough in our super dry climate that we now have bugs. I found a tick on my dogs so I had a talk with my ladies to do a better job. Shudder. So we just spent a long hot Texas day treating the yard and dogs. Poor pups. And my house just in case because the dogs usually sleep inside. It smells like lemongrass now in my house. The chickens should be fine though right since they will eat them?


----------



## LittleWings

We got just under a 1/2" total for the day in Houston  Love it!


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> Came in to find one hatched out and one pipping on day 20.


You DON'T have Marans, right? I am about to order from eBay, I am getting that desperate.


----------



## Jim

bcfox26 said:


> We received a tiny bit of rain last night. I guess we have received enough in our super dry climate that we now have bugs. I found a tick on my dogs so I had a talk with my ladies to do a better job. Shudder. So we just spent a long hot Texas day treating the yard and dogs. Poor pups. And my house just in case because the dogs usually sleep inside. It smells like lemongrass now in my house. The chickens should be fine though right since they will eat them?


I know chickens can get fleas, but diet know they ear them....


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> You DON'T have Marans, right? I am about to order from eBay, I am getting that desperate.


There are a few Marans in this hatch. They are the first I have hatched from these birds. I only have 2 hens that are laying eggs dark enough. One is a Blue Copper and 1 is Black Copper. I am breeding for egg color first, then SOP with the Marans. 
If you are looking for some I'm sure we can work something out. I have a few more in the bator right now or hatching eggs if you would rather. I only have 2 hens so it wouldn't be very many at once. With the eggs it is hard to tell if they are from the Black or Blue Copper hen though. I mainly want the Blues.


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> There are a few Marans in this hatch. They are the first I have hatched from these birds. I only have 2 hens that are laying eggs dark enough. One is a Blue Copper and 1 is Black Copper. I am breeding for egg color first, then SOP with the Marans.
> If you are looking for some I'm sure we can work something out. I have a few more in the bator right now or hatching eggs if you would rather. I only have 2 hens so it wouldn't be very many at once. With the eggs it is hard to tell if they are from the Black or Blue Copper hen though. I mainly want the Blues.


Yes, let me know. I have a blue hen, but will not be breeding her. I have one black hen, but no feathered feet, I just want some nice chocolate eggs. I am getting ready to order from another state, I am getting that desperate. Let me know if you have any chicks or fertile eggs for French copper, and if you happen to know the line they are from. I am ok with straight run as well. Just PM me with details, I can jump in the car about any time for chicks , but eggs, need to time with having an empty incubator. I may even try some of you olive, but would rather see what color eggs you are getting out of those first. The 3 olives I now have, are more EE Green than olive. :-(


----------



## ShowBarnMom

Jim said:


> You DON'T have Marans, right? I am about to order from eBay, I am getting that desperate.


I've got 5 in the incubator  look up Frost Homestead on BYC or Facebook. She's in Austin. Has gorgeous birds.


----------



## Jim

ShowBarnMom said:


> I've got 5 in the incubator  look up Frost Homestead on BYC or Facebook. She's in Austin. Has gorgeous birds.


She doesn't list black copper, is that what you have?


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> Yes, let me know. I have a blue hen, but will not be breeding her. I have one black hen, but no feathered feet, I just want some nice chocolate eggs. I am getting ready to order from another state, I am getting that desperate. Let me know if you have any chicks or fertile eggs for French copper, and if you happen to know the line they are from. I am ok with straight run as well. Just PM me with details, I can jump in the car about any time for chicks , but eggs, need to time with having an empty incubator. I may even try some of you olive, but would rather see what color eggs you are getting out of those first. The 3 olives I now have, are more EE Green than olive. :-(


Sent you a PM


----------



## back2simplelife

I haven't seen these IRL but I keep seeing them on CL! http://collegestation.craigslist.org/grd/3940400681.html They do have BCM eggs!


----------



## Jim

back2simplelife said:


> I haven't seen these IRL but I keep seeing them on CL! http://collegestation.craigslist.org/grd/3940400681.html They do have BCM eggs!


I saw those, but don't like that they mixed lines. I think LW has me hooked up!


----------



## ShowBarnMom

Jim said:


> She doesn't list black copper, is that what you have?


Sorry, she's got blues. Or at least that's what I bought. I forget there's so many Marans. I have 2 blues hatched so far


----------



## Jim

ShowBarnMom said:


> Sorry, she's got blues. Or at least that's what I bought. I forget there's so many Marans. I have 2 blues hatched so far


I had some blues shipped in from Georgia tis spring, ended up with a few hens, the roo is in the freezer, and the other hens sold, but kept one. About 4 weeks on first eggs still. Hoping I got the one that hatched from a speckled egg!


----------



## slatts

We had about 1/2" of rain southeast of San Antonio yesterday. Very pleased


Just got the pre-ship notice from MPC that my chicks are shipping today and they replaced the blue splash maran with a black copper female. The black copper were my first choice but weren't available when I placed my order a month ago. Excited, but worried about them being shipped in this heat.


----------



## Jim

slatts said:


> We had about 1/2" of rain southeast of San Antonio yesterday. Very pleased
> 
> Just got the pre-ship notice from MPC that my chicks are shipping today and they replaced the blue splash maran with a black copper female. The black copper were my first choice but weren't available when I placed my order a month ago. Excited, but worried about them being shipped in this heat.


I should keep them nice and warm.


----------



## GratefulGirl

slatts said:


> We had about 1/2" of rain southeast of San Antonio yesterday. Very pleased
> 
> Just got the pre-ship notice from MPC that my chicks are shipping today and they replaced the blue splash maran with a black copper female. The black copper were my first choice but weren't available when I placed my order a month ago. Excited, but worried about them being shipped in this heat.


That email was so exciting when I got mine in May! Hope they arrive in good shape!


----------



## slatts

Jim said:


> I should keep them nice and warm.


Jim, I guess you're right but man it's been hot here. I guess it makes sense to keep the brooder on the back screened porch where it has been staying mid90s in the shade during the day.


----------



## Jim

slatts said:


> Jim, I guess you're right but man it's been hot here. I guess it makes sense to keep the brooder on the back screened porch where it has been staying mid90s in the shade during the day.


My last batch in the brooder, they got a small desk fan to give a breeze. Even with that brooder box light off, was still way too hot. Can't wait to hear that they make it safe!


----------



## Blessings4Mommy

slatts said:


> We had about 1/2" of rain southeast of San Antonio yesterday. Very pleased
> 
> Just got the pre-ship notice from MPC that my chicks are shipping today and they replaced the blue splash maran with a black copper female. The black copper were my first choice but weren't available when I placed my order a month ago. Excited, but worried about them being shipped in this heat.


Hi neighbor. From North of San Antonio close to Bulverde. Hope your chicks arrive safely. We are expecting our first baby chicks in a week or so. Very excited especially my 9 yr. old.


----------



## ShowBarnMom

Blessings4Mommy said:


> Hi neighbor. From North of San Antonio close to Bulverde. Hope your chicks arrive safely. We are expecting our first baby chicks in a week or so. Very excited especially my 9 yr. old.


Yay bulverde!


----------



## Blessings4Mommy

ShowBarnMom, which feed stores do you like?


----------



## LittleWings

I started an interactive google map so we can see where each other are. Feel free to go to it and add your location and tell something about yourselves. If you sell chickens it is a good way to let Chicken Forum people know where you are.

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=208641837712679712555.0004e3d6d782dd6599d99


----------



## ShowBarnMom

Blessings4Mommy said:


> ShowBarnMom, which feed stores do you like?


None of them. Lol! I shop at coop in NB, NB feed, TSC, and bulverde feed occasionally. Feed stores are evil and cost me money!


----------



## slatts

Jim said:


> My last batch in the brooder, they got a small desk fan to give a breeze. Even with that brooder box light off, was still way too hot. Can't wait to hear that they make it safe!


They made it safe...all 13 of them. I have to give MPC credit for the one day express shipping.

I converted a leaky horse water trough into a brooder. It should work for a couple weeks.









It will take some time to figure out which chick is what breed!


----------



## Blessings4Mommy

So glad to hear they made it to you safely.


----------



## Blessings4Mommy

I saw at Bulverde Feed a chicken feed that was a mix of starter and grower. Any thoughts?


----------



## LittleWings

slatts said:


> They made it safe...all 13 of them. I have to give MPC credit for the one day express shipping.
> 
> I converted a leaky horse water trough into a brooder. It should work for a couple weeks.
> 
> It will take some time to figure out which chick is what breed!


Sounds like you are on the way. Congratulations! 
Good luck with them.


----------



## Jim

slatts said:


> They made it safe...all 13 of them. I have to give MPC credit for the one day express shipping.
> 
> I converted a leaky horse water trough into a brooder. It should work for a couple weeks.
> 
> It will take some time to figure out which chick is what breed!


I see 2 buffs, 2 or 3Rir, a few barred rocks, and a few Ameraucanas, if I am not mistaken. A few others, not sure.


----------



## Jim

Blessings4Mommy said:


> I saw at Bulverde Feed a chicken feed that was a mix of starter and grower. Any thoughts?


If they sell H and H ( the owner is in the Buda, Tx area), I would recommend checking into them! We liked it so much, we are a retailer if their feed.


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> I started an interactive google map so we can see where each other are. Feel free to go to it and add your location and tell something about yourselves. If you sell chickens it is a good way to let Chicken Forum people know where you are.
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=208641837712679712555.0004e3d6d782dd6599d99


Ok...I clicked the link, am on my iPad, have a gmail account, but, still can't figure out how to add my places....


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> Ok...I clicked the link, am on my iPad, have a gmail account, but, still can't figure out how to add my places....


Do you see a red button that says edit? If you are not logged into your account, it won't be there.


----------



## slatts

Jim said:


> I see 2 buffs, 2 or 3Rir, a few barred rocks, and a few Ameraucanas, if I am not mistaken. A few others, not sure.


You have a good eye. Supposed to be...3 EEs, 2 barred rock, 2 RIR, astrolops, black copper maran, red star, white and brown leghorn and a buff orphington


----------



## ShowBarnMom

To lazy to quote :


Can't edit your place, or add a new market, from mobile (or tablet). I tried and tried. But have no problems on the laptop

Blessings: I feed a layer pellet. Don't really care what brand. Because I ferment. I just pay whatever they have at whatever store I'm at lol. I do find I prefer, in any livestock feed, house made feeds. That being said, I also mix oats and alfalfa pellets in with mine. Petris makes a good chicken feed, so does H&H. However both require finding someone who sells it. I don't think there is anyone on our side of town that carries. I'm considering just going to whole grain fermenting with rabbit pellets instead on chicken in order to keep cost down. I feed way to many different bags lol.


----------



## Jim

Thanks SBM!


----------



## back2simplelife

I already know what a few of you do but just out of curiosity.. because I am new to the chicken world (and Texas by a couple years!) I would love to know.. what breed(s) of chickens do ya'll raise? Do you sell eggs (hatching or to eat?), chicks, olders? And the biggest question.. how did you decide on your breed(s)?


----------



## Blessings4Mommy

ShowBarnMom, thanks for the tips.


----------



## Blessings4Mommy

back2simplelife said:


> I already know what a few of you do but just out of curiosity.. because I am new to the chicken world (and Texas by a couple years!) I would love to know.. what breed(s) of chickens do ya'll raise? Do you sell eggs (hatching or to eat?), chicks, olders? And the biggest question.. how did you decide on your breed(s)?


Just starting out in chicken ownership. If fact still awaiting baby chicks to arrive. So, I could only answer your last question. I did a lot of research on the Internet. Found a site called MyPetChicken that had a free ebook about taking care of chickens including baby chicks. They also sell chickens and had a lot of good descriptions on the different breeds. I was able to narrow it down based on different things I was looking for ( even though I did 't know much) like broody or not, high flyer or not, color of eggs, heat hardy or cold hardy, etc. Ultimately, we ordered from them because we only wanted a few to start with and it was the only place we could find that had the capacity to send only a few. Hope this helps.


----------



## back2simplelife

Blessings, what breed did you decide on? I too use that for most breed(s)..LOVE the breed match tool! just would much rather buy within state than not when the time comes ya know.


----------



## ShowBarnMom

back2simplelife said:


> I already know what a few of you do but just out of curiosity.. because I am new to the chicken world (and Texas by a couple years!) I would love to know.. what breed(s) of chickens do ya'll raise? Do you sell eggs (hatching or to eat?), chicks, olders? And the biggest question.. how did you decide on your breed(s)?


I have one of everything lol. I have 1 - SS, BR, RIR, mutt, SLW, 2 BO, 5 Maran, 4 EE. I think that's everyone. I chose most for egg color. I will be selling chicks next spring.


----------



## bcfox26

back2simplelife said:


> I already know what a few of you do but just out of curiosity.. because I am new to the chicken world (and Texas by a couple years!) I would love to know.. what breed(s) of chickens do ya'll raise? Do you sell eggs (hatching or to eat?), chicks, olders? And the biggest question.. how did you decide on your breed(s)?


I'm fairly new (since march) to the chicken world as well. I researched and decided I wanted buff Orpingtons and black australorp as they came up in the research as good for the area. Then I saw the prices and minimums for shipping and I just needed a small amount as we live in town so off to tractor supply. I bought blindly as they were just labeled egg pullets various breeds. Lol. They were not willing to look at the purchase order to see what they could possibly be. So I have 4 red girks(my best guess is rir or New Hampshire red?) and one that turned out to be a buff orp and one that I believe is a barred rock. The eggs will just be for ourselves.


----------



## back2simplelife

ShowBarnMom said:


> I have one of everything lol. I have 1 - SS, BR, RIR, mutt, SLW, 2 BO, 5 Maran, 4 EE. I think that's everyone. I chose most for egg color. I will be selling chicks next spring.


I so want some eggs or chicks!!


----------



## back2simplelife

bcfox26 said:


> I'm fairly new (since march) to the chicken world as well. I researched and decided I wanted buff Orpingtons and black australorp as they came up in the research as good for the area. Then I saw the prices and minimums for shipping and I just needed a small amount as we live in town so off to tractor supply. I bought blindly as they were just labeled egg pullets various breeds. Lol. They were not willing to look at the purchase order to see what they could possibly be. So I have 4 red girks(my best guess is rir or New Hampshire red?) and one that turned out to be a buff orp and one that I believe is a barred rock. The eggs will just be for ourselves.


We did the same thing.. lol.. only in June..(our babies are 10 weeks now!) we looked on CL but couldn't find anything close and we didn't want to wait.. we did the.. we will take two of each color! hahaa.. ended up with 2 GLW, 2 EE and 2 BR (we lost one the first night though). Still unsure of the sexes of the GLW! What started out for us was.. just having some eggs out of friendly chickens.. then I fell in love with all the colorful colors of eggs (especially the blue, green and chocolate colored!) I don't have an Ameracuana yet.. so I am not sure about their personalities but I really love one of our EE's! That and our BR! Then we rescued two.. a BO and a BCM. I totally LOVE the Maran! She was a lil flighty at first but is coming right around.. makes me want to have a bunch! BUT.. I have now fallen in love with the Blue, Lavender, Splash, and even black colors of chickens.. and the barred ones like the blue and lemon barred marans! So.. WHO knows what we will get next! hahaa.. We sure have a bunch of fun, friendly clowns right now! Including an EE who is afraid of heights and to get her feet wet and the other EE who thinks my 3 yr old's head is a perch!


----------



## ShowBarnMom

back2simplelife said:


> I so want some eggs or chicks!!


Lol I'm so excited. Got my first 4 under a hen now


----------



## back2simplelife

yeah!!!! SO happy she went broody after all for you! By the pic she is beautiful! What is she? And how are your incubator eggs doin?


----------



## ShowBarnMom

back2simplelife said:


> yeah!!!! SO happy she went broody after all for you! By the pic she is beautiful! What is she? And how are your incubator eggs doin?


She is a mutt lol. She's bantam sized and tri color barred. She is a fruit loop. Very spazzy. Probably game of some sort. Lol

They hatched  had 4 blue Marans


----------



## bcfox26

I would love some colored layers! But no such luck when we got ours from tractor supply. I believe all of them are brown layers. The red girls are super flighty. They will let me pick them up and such but they get so excited to see me they fly over the fence into dog territory and neighbors yards! Lol.


----------



## Blessings4Mommy

back2simplelife said:


> Blessings, what breed did you decide on? I too use that for most breed(s)..LOVE the breed match tool! just would much rather buy within state than not when the time comes ya know.


We wanted to get a variety since we are new at this. The breeds we ordered are Easter Egger, Golden Buff, Barred Plymouth Rock, and Australorp. I'm sure you're right and it would have been better to order in state, just didn't know who else to get it from. Let me know if you find a good place in Texas. Thanks.


----------



## Jim

We have many breeds, we breed Ameraucanas, Easter Eggers, Buff Orpingtons, Seramas, Blue Orpington, Black Orpington, Splash Orpington, and soon, Olive Eggers, and Lavender Orpingtons. We also have in our flock, australorps, Cornish hen, GLW, RIR, Black Copper Marans, a few mutts, SLW, barred rock. Delaware, blue Maran,and some meaties! We like a variety in our breeding stock, and our eggs. We have all our flocks on a non soy/non GMO feed (H and H, that we sell too), and sell chicks, fertile eggs, and eating eggs, along with feed, out of our house/small chicken farm. We are on one acre in Galveston County, near NASA. We also will be having workshops to show people how to(how we) process chickens. . This, on top of full time jobs ( I work out of my home office, and my wife takes care of the house and me). We got our first chickens about a year ago today!


----------



## Jim

Ohh, you last question, how did we decide on a breed, well. As you can see, we didn't decide. I just didn't want white eggs, that was my criteria!


----------



## GratefulGirl

My 12 pullets came from Ideal Poultry as day old chicks. I chose Amercauna, BO, RIR, SLW, Dominque & Ideal 236 their hybrid for egg laying. I chose these breeds for a colorful egg basket, hardiness, good with children & egg production. I have family, friends & coworkers lined up waiting so yes I will be selling eggs. Hopefully by Thanksgiving then what to charge???


----------



## back2simplelife

GratefulGirl said:


> My 12 pullets came from Ideal Poultry as day old chicks. I chose Amercauna, BO, RIR, SLW, Dominque & Ideal 236 their hybrid for egg laying. I chose these breeds for a colorful egg basket, hardiness, good with children & egg production. I have family, friends & coworkers lined up waiting so yes I will be selling eggs. Hopefully by Thanksgiving then what to charge???


We aren't very far from Ideal so have debated on getting some chicks from there as well.. The time I was all ready their site was down so now I am rethinking it.. lol. I just dunno yet. Are the Ameraucanas actual Ameraucanas or are they Easter Eggers?


----------



## Jim

back2simplelife said:


> We aren't very far from Ideal so have debated on getting some chicks from there as well.. The time I was all ready their site was down so now I am rethinking it.. lol. I just dunno yet. Are the Ameraucanas actual Ameraucanas or are they Easter Eggers?


The Ameraucanas I got from ideal I would consider Easter Eggers, although no brown or green eggs, but, not the fluffy muffs and beards we are now breeding into our EE. We will be crossing those lovely ladies back in with a pure lavender Ameraucana, hoping to get some more blue back into our eggs.


----------



## back2simplelife

Blessings4Mommy said:


> We wanted to get a variety since we are new at this. The breeds we ordered are Easter Egger, Golden Buff, Barred Plymouth Rock, and Australorp. I'm sure you're right and it would have been better to order in state, just didn't know who else to get it from. Let me know if you find a good place in Texas. Thanks.


There is Ideal here in Texas for hatcheries (My Pet Chicken uses them too!) But really I have no idea part of the reason I asked the question.. hahaa.. I would say asking here and BYC would be good places. I have learned in these 10 weeks of having ours that chickens are VERY addicting!


----------



## Jim

GratefulGirl said:


> My 12 pullets came from Ideal Poultry as day old chicks. I chose Amercauna, BO, RIR, SLW, Dominque & Ideal 236 their hybrid for egg laying. I chose these breeds for a colorful egg basket, hardiness, good with children & egg production. I have family, friends & coworkers lined up waiting so yes I will be selling eggs. Hopefully by Thanksgiving then what to charge???


GG, we charge $4 a dozen for ours out of the house, get $5-$6 at farmers market. But, ours are pasture raised and supplemented with a non soy/ non GMO feeds. We also prefer to not do farmers market, just cost us more, so we have to charge more...


----------



## back2simplelife

Jim said:


> The Ameraucanas I got from ideal I would consider Easter Eggers, although no brown or green eggs, but, not the fluffy muffs and beards we are now breeding into our EE. We will be crossing those lovely ladies back in with a pure lavender Ameraucana, hoping to get some more blue back into our eggs.


Oh lavender Ameraucana! My dream bird! hahaaa!! We got our EE's from a feed store in B/CS NO idea where they came from before that! I have two EE's but one has a single comb (dunno if she is still called an EE or not!) and the other is a pea.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Well I honestly don't know. But Ideal offers both so can you tell me the difference? They are both similar color but one is bearded & one is not. The bearded girl just died Tuesday awaiting necropsy but likely related to her cross beak which developed early. So sad she was a sweetheart....


----------



## Jim

GratefulGirl said:


> Well I honestly don't know. But Ideal offers both so can you tell me the difference? They are both similar color but one is bearded & one is not. The bearded girl just died Tuesday awaiting necropsy but likely related to her cross beak which developed early. So sad she was a sweetheart....


From what I understand, Ideal will not have show quality or true Ameraucana, as they will not breed true to color. An EE is a mix that can Cary the blue or green egg gene and could even lay a pink or blue egg. IMO, nothing wrong with them at all, if that is what you want, and I do have some, as I like them too


----------



## Jim

back2simplelife said:


> Oh lavender Ameraucana! My dream bird! hahaaa!! We got our EE's from a feed store in B/CS NO idea where they came from before that! I have two EE's but one has a single comb (dunno if she is still called an EE or not!) and the other is a pea.


I may have one blue or lavender roo left, can't recall his line, but, not sure how far away you are from me.


----------



## back2simplelife

GratefulGirl said:


> Well I honestly don't know. But Ideal offers both so can you tell me the difference? They are both similar color but one is bearded & one is not. The bearded girl just died Tuesday awaiting necropsy but likely related to her cross beak which developed early. So sad she was a sweetheart....


Aww I am so sorry for your loss! Well.. when we got ours they said they were Ameracucans.. then I was told they were EE's which are mutts. (an Ameracucan with something else) If it's not bearded I would say EEer! Do you have pics? 
Here are some links that helped me... look at the pics http://ameraucana.org/scrapbook.html And this one is awesome! http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2011/09/ameraucana-easter-egger-or-araucana.html


----------



## back2simplelife

Jim said:


> I may have one blue or lavender roo left, can't recall his line, but, not sure how far away you are from me.[/QUOTE
> 
> How old? My internet is running at snail speed.. let me see if I can pull up mapquest.. lol


----------



## back2simplelife

Jim said:


> I may have one blue or lavender roo left, can't recall his line, but, not sure how far away you are from me.


EEK! You are WAY down there! About 3 hrs. My SIL is heading down to Houston next week.. but.. LOL don't think she would be nice enough to bring a roo home in her car for me HAHAA WHY does TX have to be SO big!


----------



## GratefulGirl

back2simplelife said:


> Aww I am so sorry for your loss! Well.. when we got ours they said they were Ameracucans.. then I was told they were EE's which are mutts. (an Ameracucan with something else) If it's not bearded I would say EEer! Do you have pics?
> Here are some links that helped me... look at the pics http://ameraucana.org/scrapbook.html And this one is awesome! http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2011/09/ameraucana-easter-egger-or-araucana.html


Thank you I had no idea I could love a little chicken so much! RIP little Danica Patrick!

Ok those pics confirm both of mine are EE. It will be interesting to see the color of my remaining EE eggs. Her name is Cleopatra Queen of the Nile. I'll post pics asap. Thanks for those awesome links!


----------



## GratefulGirl

Jim said:


> The Ameraucanas I got from ideal I would consider Easter Eggers, although no brown or green eggs, but, not the fluffy muffs and beards we are now breeding into our EE. We will be crossing those lovely ladies back in with a pure lavender Ameraucana, hoping to get some more blue back into our eggs.


Jim please keep us posted here I would be interested in fluffy muffs & beards with blue eggs lol! I think we are about 2 hours or so from each other.


----------



## back2simplelife

GratefulGirl said:


> Thank you I had no idea I could love a little chicken so much! RIP little Danica Patrick!
> 
> Ok those pics confirm both of mine are EE. It will be interesting to see the color of my remaining EE eggs. Her name is Cleopatra Queen of the Nile. I'll post pics asap. Thanks for those awesome links!


Your welcome! Mine are total hoots too! I totally adore our others but ours two just make me laugh! Def cheaper than therapy.. hahaaa. I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> We aren't very far from Ideal so have debated on getting some chicks from there as well.. The time I was all ready their site was down so now I am rethinking it.. lol. I just dunno yet. Are the Ameraucanas actual Ameraucanas or are they Easter Eggers?


Most of the feed stores here in Houston get their chicks from Ideal. They are a good source for backyard chickens. If you are looking for breeder or show quality birds, you need to do your homework and find someone that sells what you are looking for.
Ideal does not sell true Ameraucanas. They sell Easter Eggers. Pure Ameraucanas are fairly hard to find. I don't know of any major hatcheries that sell them. I have AMs and EEs and like them both. I have 1 EE that lays an egg just as blue as my purebred AMs.

I have 8 Black/Lavender Ameraucanas, 5 Black and Blue Copper Marans, 2 American Game Fowl and a mixed flock of 13 layers or soon to be layers. 3 EEs, 2 BCM, 2 OE, 5 mutts & 1 White Leghorn.

ETA: And 12 Lavender Orpington eggs in the incubator.


----------



## back2simplelife

We are up B/CS way.. but Ideal isn't far so maybe they are.. not sure! I know there really weren't many so maybe it's someone local? Although ours are def hatchery quality! Didn't think of asking.. LOL Oh the things we learn AFTER the fact! I know Meyer has Blue AM's but.. it's still hatchery! (And the thought of shipping that far in the mail.. eeek! Scares me!) Which now that my 11yr old has decided to show in 4-H think I need something more than hatchery! Think I REALLY need to learn how to hatch eggs!!! It seems in my area, all we have is quail! Of course I missed chick season so I am sure more out there, just dunno what. I don't mind taking a trip as long as it's for more than one bird.. hard to justify 4-8 hrs driving for one bird!

What type of personality do your AM's have LW? Are they "fun" like the EE's? And I hear that Marans vary.. I do love the lil BCM we have! She is a hoot! The mixed breed flock we watch during the week have a lot of.. humm.. no brainers so to speak and they aren't something I would want for my flock. I don't necessarily need a super tame one but some personality is a must! hahaa 

On my wish list I have (I want a couple of each breed..different colors just dunno which colors yet!).. Ameraucanas- Black/Blue(also the Lavender and splashes!) Marans- BC, Blues, Splash, Lemon cuckoo, Blue Cuckoo.. Oh, I don't really care as long as they lay dark eggs! but I REALLY like the blues and off colored cuckoos! 
For roos, I THINK I want one AM and one BCM..(or a cuckoo.. dunno!) still debating!
And of course my long term wish list is: Welsummer, Barnevelder, Isbars, Crested Cream legbars, and OE's

I would also like to add one SS, one Australorp, and one Cochin (blue or black) for the kiddos!
Right now.. I have 2 hens.. a BO and a BCM and 5- 10 weekers.. 2 EE's 2 GLW, and 1 BR

Now that the coop is up and ready, I am patiently waiting for "chick season" well ok.. I can't lie.. I am anything but patient! hahaa


----------



## amyhill

Little wings, I'd be interested if you hatch off any Ameracaunas. After reading this thread, I realize too that I have EE. I'm a first time chicken keeper and well, now I know. Lol. Also looking for cuckoo. And husband wants RIR and Dom. Lol. I started out saying I was going to have 4 chickens and all hens. I now have 13 including 2 Roos and still want more!!


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> We are up B/CS way.. but Ideal isn't far so maybe they are.. not sure! I know there really weren't many so maybe it's someone local? Although ours are def hatchery quality! Didn't think of asking.. LOL Oh the things we learn AFTER the fact! I know Meyer has Blue AM's but.. it's still hatchery! (And the thought of shipping that far in the mail.. eeek! Scares me!) Which now that my 11yr old has decided to show in 4-H think I need something more than hatchery! Think I REALLY need to learn how to hatch eggs!!! It seems in my area, all we have is quail! Of course I missed chick season so I am sure more out there, just dunno what. I don't mind taking a trip as long as it's for more than one bird.. hard to justify 4-8 hrs driving for one bird!
> 
> What type of personality do your AM's have LW? Are they "fun" like the EE's? And I hear that Marans vary.. I do love the lil BCM we have! She is a hoot! The mixed breed flock we watch during the week have a lot of.. humm.. no brainers so to speak and they aren't something I would want for my flock. I don't necessarily need a super tame one but some personality is a must! hahaa
> 
> On my wish list I have (I want a couple of each breed..different colors just dunno which colors yet!).. Ameraucanas- Black/Blue(also the Lavender and splashes!) Marans- BC, Blues, Splash, Lemon cuckoo, Blue Cuckoo.. Oh, I don't really care as long as they lay dark eggs! but I REALLY like the blues and off colored cuckoos!
> For roos, I THINK I want one AM and one BCM..(or a cuckoo.. dunno!) still debating!
> And of course my long term wish list is: Welsummer, Barnevelder, Isbars, Crested Cream legbars, and OE's
> 
> I would also like to add one SS, one Australorp, and one Cochin (blue or black) for the kiddos!
> Right now.. I have 2 hens.. a BO and a BCM and 5- 10 weekers.. 2 EE's 2 GLW, and 1 BR
> 
> Now that the coop is up and ready, I am patiently waiting for "chick season" well ok.. I can't lie.. I am anything but patient! hahaa


 If you can't find what you want locally then hatching eggs is for sure the way to go. It's fun first of all and it opens up a lot more possibilities for getting the breeds you want. There are a lot of hatching eggs on ebay and there is a hatching egg forum here. http://www.chickenforum.com/f52/ Hatch rate kinda sucks with shipped eggs so just buy twice what you want to hatch.

My AMs and EEs are about the same in temperament. They are not the most affectionate chickens but they have cool personalities. My roos are not aggressive to people and the hens are sweet. Just not jump in your lap sweet like some LT Brahmas and Orpingtons we have had.

You have quite a wish list there. lol You need to start more coops NOW!



amyhill said:


> Little wings, I'd be interested if you hatch off any Ameracaunas. After reading this thread, I realize too that I have EE. I'm a first time chicken keeper and well, now I know. Lol. Also looking for cuckoo. And husband wants RIR and Dom. Lol. I started out saying I was going to have 4 chickens and all hens. I now have 13 including 2 Roos and still want more!!


The first EEs I got were advertised on CR as Ameraucanas. I had them a month or so before snapping that they were EEs. This article helped a lot. http://www.backyardpoultrymag.com/2-3/john_w_blehm/ 
Paul Smith would be the person in Texas to get Ameraucanas from.

I hatch every egg that the AMs lay so I usually have chicks. I had a terrible Spring with predators and dumb mistakes and am playing catch-up with hatching right now. If I have anything to sell in the NEAR future it will be Black Splits. Thats a solid black AM that carries the Lavender gene. I am keeping some Black Splits and all of the Lav chicks for next Springs breeding season.

LOL I started out Jan. of last year wit one 8X16 coop and run for 5 chickens. Just wanted fresh eggs for the grandkids. It wasn't so bad until my DW caught chicken fever. It got to where I was afraid to let her go to the feed store alone. I must admit, I caught it too. By the end of the Summer we had over 85 chickens. I have come to our senses now and we are down to about 30.

I do have a few in the bator right now though


----------



## Jim

back2simplelife said:


> EEK! You are WAY down there! About 3 hrs. My SIL is heading down to Houston next week.. but.. LOL don't think she would be nice enough to bring a roo home in her car for me HAHAA WHY does TX have to be SO big!


Lol. Because if we were smaller, all the greatness that is Texas would ooze out the borders!


----------



## Jim

back2simplelife said:


> We are up B/CS way.. but Ideal isn't far so maybe they are.. not sure! I know there really weren't many so maybe it's someone local? Although ours are def hatchery quality! Didn't think of asking.. LOL Oh the things we learn AFTER the fact! I know Meyer has Blue AM's but.. it's still hatchery! (And the thought of shipping that far in the mail.. eeek! Scares me!) Which now that my 11yr old has decided to show in 4-H think I need something more than hatchery! Think I REALLY need to learn how to hatch eggs!!! It seems in my area, all we have is quail! Of course I missed chick season so I am sure more out there, just dunno what. I don't mind taking a trip as long as it's for more than one bird.. hard to justify 4-8 hrs driving for one bird!
> 
> What type of personality do your AM's have LW? Are they "fun" like the EE's? And I hear that Marans vary.. I do love the lil BCM we have! She is a hoot! The mixed breed flock we watch during the week have a lot of.. humm.. no brainers so to speak and they aren't something I would want for my flock. I don't necessarily need a super tame one but some personality is a must! hahaa
> 
> On my wish list I have (I want a couple of each breed..different colors just dunno which colors yet!).. Ameraucanas- Black/Blue(also the Lavender and splashes!) Marans- BC, Blues, Splash, Lemon cuckoo, Blue Cuckoo.. Oh, I don't really care as long as they lay dark eggs! but I REALLY like the blues and off colored cuckoos!
> For roos, I THINK I want one AM and one BCM..(or a cuckoo.. dunno!) still debating!
> And of course my long term wish list is: Welsummer, Barnevelder, Isbars, Crested Cream legbars, and OE's
> 
> I would also like to add one SS, one Australorp, and one Cochin (blue or black) for the kiddos!
> Right now.. I have 2 hens.. a BO and a BCM and 5- 10 weekers.. 2 EE's 2 GLW, and 1 BR
> 
> Now that the coop is up and ready, I am patiently waiting for "chick season" well ok.. I can't lie.. I am anything but patient! hahaa


Chicks season is nearly every 3-5 weeks at our place. . Why wait, come down south(assuming you are north of Houston). Stop by, visit the island. Me an LW are about 45 min apart.


----------



## back2simplelife

Jim said:


> Chicks season is nearly every 3-5 weeks at our place. . Why wait, come down south(assuming you are north of Houston). Stop by, visit the island. Me an LW are about 45 min apart.


LOL will have to think about it.. hubby has been trying to talk me into driving down to the ocean but I keep dragging my feet on an answer. We have been as south as Katy, ONCE..lol With you two being so close.. just might have to! Gotta wait until it cools down though.. Even with the misting system, I am still running ice out to the birds several times a day.. yeah.. my babies are spoiled!


----------



## ShowBarnMom

I think I'm going to have to bite the bullet and get an incubator. *sigh* I wish I could find someone to build me a cabinet one on the cheap.


----------



## back2simplelife

The quote thing isn't working so hopefully you can figure out which "quote" I am referring too.. lol

I SOOO want to hatch eggs!!! Trying to talk DH into building me an incubator! When is it safe to buy eggs through the mail without them being cooked?

Sounds just what I am looking for! We already have a couple lappers (one EE and one BR) My BO def has the possibilities to but she is still being a lil shy.. she had never even seen a treat before so this is all new to her! She WILL let me pick her up and she will eat out of my hand but that is about it.. lol.. Reason I want a few overly friendly known breeds for the kiddos! 

Just finished the one we have.. LOL It has two sides.. can hold 30 on one and about 20 on the other..(I would actually like half of this to be the brooder area and half a growing pen!) BUT, my oldest is moving back and already is planning on building some breeding pens for me!



Oh I REALLY have to laugh!!! I am sure my dh will be saying this in a few years! He does LOVE them too.. but.. the bug has bitten me worse I think!


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> The quote thing isn't working so hopefully you can figure out which "quote" I am referring too.. lol
> 
> I SOOO want to hatch eggs!!! Trying to talk DH into building me an incubator! When is it safe to buy eggs through the mail without them being cooked?
> 
> Sounds just what I am looking for! We already have a couple lappers (one EE and one BR) My BO def has the possibilities to but she is still being a lil shy.. she had never even seen a treat before so this is all new to her! She WILL let me pick her up and she will eat out of my hand but that is about it.. lol.. Reason I want a few overly friendly known breeds for the kiddos!
> 
> Just finished the one we have.. LOL It has two sides.. can hold 30 on one and about 20 on the other..(I would actually like half of this to be the brooder area and half a growing pen!) BUT, my oldest is moving back and already is planning on building some breeding pens for me!
> 
> Oh I REALLY have to laugh!!! I am sure my dh will be saying this in a few years! He does LOVE them too.. but.. the bug has bitten me worse I think!


I would say Spring but any time of year that is not the extreme. That being said, I just had some shipped from Vernon TX. I am hoping for the best. They weren't in transit too long.

By all means let the young man earn his keep, and I can't think of a better, more constructive way to do it.


----------



## back2simplelife

Alrighty.. I have poked around with it and well.. what's a good site to start learning on how to incubate? I REALLY like to over think things which only gets me more confused! hahaa.. Really need black and white.. do this.. then this.. ect. Think ya'll might be more humid down there.. we are currently only at 41% even with a 30% chance of storms and it sure feels sticky to me! I have heard of dry hatching, and and and.. thought about buying an incubator from TSC (but I heard that one sucks!) Then just taking some of the lil black hen's eggs that we take care of and give it a go.. but, she just started laying like a month ago so I also read those lil eggs aren't good to hatch! I KNOW they are fertile as there are 3 roos in the pen with 6 hens! ! More than likely she is covered by a mix white roo since he is the boss.. but I really didn't want mixes like that so I dunno! The others are mixes and RIR with a white roo.. which blah. My two aren't laying.. sure wish they were as there was an EE roo on them! But hubby said he would make me one.. however, time is something that is very precious in his field of work so we just don't see him much.. sigh


----------



## Jim

back2simplelife said:


> LOL will have to think about it.. hubby has been trying to talk me into driving down to the ocean but I keep dragging my feet on an answer. We have been as south as Katy, ONCE..lol With you two being so close.. just might have to! Gotta wait until it cools down though.. Even with the misting system, I am still running ice out to the birds several times a day.. yeah.. my babies are spoiled!


Do you freeze watermelon or grapes into the ice? We do that, it sinks to the bottom, and they go crazy for it!


----------



## Jim

ShowBarnMom said:


> I think I'm going to have to bite the bullet and get an incubator. *sigh* I wish I could find someone to build me a cabinet one on the cheap.


We built ours for under 200 bucks, I ANC put in 82 eggs at a time, and we get 80%+ hatch rates!


----------



## Jim

back2simplelife said:


> Alrighty.. I have poked around with it and well.. what's a good site to start learning on how to incubate? I REALLY like to over think things which only gets me more confused! hahaa.. Really need black and white.. do this.. then this.. ect. Think ya'll might be more humid down there.. we are currently only at 41% even with a 30% chance of storms and it sure feels sticky to me! I have heard of dry hatching, and and and.. thought about buying an incubator from TSC (but I heard that one sucks!) Then just taking some of the lil black hen's eggs that we take care of and give it a go.. but, she just started laying like a month ago so I also read those lil eggs aren't good to hatch! I KNOW they are fertile as there are 3 roos in the pen with 6 hens! ! More than likely she is covered by a mix white roo since he is the boss.. but I really didn't want mixes like that so I dunno! The others are mixes and RIR with a white roo.. which blah. My two aren't laying.. sure wish they were as there was an EE roo on them! But hubby said he would make me one.. however, time is something that is very precious in his field of work so we just don't see him much.. sigh


Make your own! It is easy, and can be done in a weekend!


----------



## back2simplelife

Jim said:


> Make your own! It is easy, and can be done in a weekend!


I have def thought about it! Just not sure what to do after I get it built! hahaa We have an old chest/box freezer.. wonder if I can come up with something using that! My problem is.. space in this house out of reach of kids and pets is very limited so not sure if I can do anything until it gets cooler outside. Might just make a lil ice chest one.. I dunno! geez! too much to think about for sure! hahaa

YES!!! We put fruit, veggies, greens in a mold and give it to them! They even get frozen left over smoothies from the boys! hahaa


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> I have def thought about it! Just not sure what to do after I get it built! hahaa We have an old chest/box freezer.. wonder if I can come up with something using that! My problem is.. space in this house out of reach of kids and pets is very limited so not sure if I can do anything until it gets cooler outside. Might just make a lil ice chest one.. I dunno! geez! too much to think about for sure! hahaa
> 
> YES!!! We put fruit, veggies, greens in a mold and give it to them! They even get frozen left over smoothies from the boys! hahaa


Do a search on you tube for homemade incubator for chickens.

Be very careful where you put them. My dog got hung up in the cord on my LG and pulled it off of the sewing machine with 30 eggs that were on day 18. It craahed to the floor right in front of us like it was in slow motion. Most of them broke open and it wasn't pretty.


----------



## back2simplelife

Oh dear!!! ok.. will remember that! With 3 cats (2 being kittens), Boxer dog, and 3 boys ages 3, 5, and 11.. all in the house, We DEF need to find a safe place! 
Got the how to make one down (or hubby does) but it's the what do I do after I put eggs in it that I was wondering if there was a recommended site on that part. 
That and in your honest opinion.. do you think I should try my luck on my first batch out of just mix breeds I can get here so I can get a feel for it.. or should I jump in with both feet and get some good eggs of chickens that I actually want?


----------



## LittleWings

I would try some fresh ones first. That way there won't be a question whether or not its you or the shipped eggs if they dont hatch.

Start reading the incubating and hatching threads. 

Keep temps at 99.5
Humidity @ 40/45% during hatch and 65% at lockdown.
If you don't have a turner, turn them 3 times a day.
That's what works for me. I usually don't have to add water to get the 45%.


----------



## back2simplelife

I have read so many of them my head spins at the subject.. I am totally an over thinker which can even make an easy thing hard! I have to understand it forwards, backwards and upside down before I give it a go.. unless dh gives me a shove.. lol

PS.. Thank you for the info! Do you turn the fan off when they start pipping or whatever it's called?


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> I have read so many of them my head spins at the subject.. I am totally an over thinker which can even make an easy thing hard! I have to understand it forwards, backwards and upside down before I give it a go.. unless dh gives me a shove.. lol
> 
> PS.. Thank you for the info! Do you turn the fan off when they start pipping or whatever it's called?


The fan in my hatcher doesn't blow as hard as the one in the incubator. 
I don't think you want air blowing directly on them during lockdown. They get shrink wrapped pretty easy.

If you have read up on the basics, then you have this. It's so easy a chicken can do it. lol


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> The fan in my hatcher doesn't blow as hard as the one in the incubator.
> I don't think you wan air blowing directly on them during lockdown. They get shrink wrapped pretty easy.
> 
> If you have read up on the basics, then you have this. It's so easy a chicken can do it. lol


Lol LW, for sure, so easy a chicken can do it! My hatcher is my incubator, mine, the fan just stays on, it is a computer fan.


----------



## back2simplelife

LOL ok! Thanks LW!


----------



## back2simplelife

Just had to jump on and share my 7 new ladies we got this afternoon!! yeah!! I am no longer just a baby chicken mama I now have 9 hens and 5 -10 weekers! Good gravy I wish someone would have told me how addicting chickens were BEFORE I got chicks! haha


----------



## Jim

back2simplelife said:


> Just had to jump on and share my 7 new ladies we got this afternoon!! yeah!! I am no longer just a baby chicken mama I now have 9 hens and 5 -10 weekers! Good gravy I wish someone would have told me how addicting chickens were BEFORE I got chicks! haha


If you had been warned, you would not have believed. . Nice having some older ones!


----------



## back2simplelife

very true.. hahaa.. Yes!! I FINALLY got lucky! and price was unbelievable! The BLRW is 6 months.. the marans, RIR and the Ameracuana are a yr and the two EEers are 1 1/2. One of the EEs looks just like our two babies and the other.. well.. she is quiet the funky looking thing! Smaller and has a tail that is long, narrow and is at like 90 degrees! They are all molting pretty bad but beautiful! I am totally in love!


----------



## Jim

back2simplelife said:


> Just had to jump on and share my 7 new ladies we got this afternoon!! yeah!! I am no longer just a baby chicken mama I now have 9 hens and 5 -10 weekers! Good gravy I wish someone would have told me how addicting chickens were BEFORE I got chicks! haha


Ok, I gotta ak. What is in those two pans? One, maybe FF, but the further away on?


----------



## back2simplelife

LOL was watered down tea until a fight broke out between the AE and the EE then wood shavings went everywhere!


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> Just had to jump on and share my 7 new ladies we got this afternoon!! yeah!! I am no longer just a baby chicken mama I now have 9 hens and 5 -10 weekers! Good gravy I wish someone would have told me how addicting chickens were BEFORE I got chicks! haha


Love the new chickens! Good for you!
Now you need a roo and and that incubator and you will not only be an owner, you will be a producer. 
Where did you get them?


----------



## back2simplelife

Thank you!!! Agree!! Just gotta find the right roo! but think before I do that I need to get all 9 living in somewhat peace. I seem to have 3 top hens just within the 7 so it's been interesting.. lol One is totally sassy! She def picked her name! (starting to think she may be part game? dunno! what is funny is she is so tiny compared to the others!) and the Ameracauna is DEF top.. however, the rir is just a trouble maker..(she picked her name on the way home as she was talking the whole way! Roooxxxxanne!) lol... the two we rescued (BCM and BO) I haven't even tried to introduce more than through the chicken wire yet! Lots of missing feathers and non stop hackles been going on just within the 7! Sassy and my BO got into it through the fence.. thought for sure one of the two would have been bleeding! The poor BLRW pullet seems to have everyone just plain picking on her.. sigh.. Her tail is now down and she is hiding mostly :-( Please tell me this is normal behavior! We take care of an adult flock of 9 (3 roos, 5 hens and 1 pullet) and although the do have a hen fight here and there it's nothing like this! Then again.. all but the young pullet and one that just started laying about a month ago.. they are an older flock. Is it because of the move? Please tell me this will calm down! Def a non stop fight in the hen house! hahaa
Found them on CL actually! From a nice couple in B/CS! It took me 2 weeks to get them but it was well worth the wait! AND all 7 for only $65!! (they knocked down the price for me!)


----------



## LittleWings

The pecking order squabbling never stops but the hard pecking and chasing usually stops in a couple of days. 

That is a great price for 7 hens! Some chicken people are like that. Several times I have gone to buy a trio and left with 4 or 5 for the same price.


----------



## LittleWings

Jim...Really enjoyed the visit today. I hope the chicks and hens work out well for y'all.

I really really like the H&H feeds I got from you. The chickens love it! I will definitely be back for more!!


----------



## back2simplelife

Here is my Sassy gal! I just had to show ya'll.. she is def a pretty/odd mutt and so spunky! But her tail.. I can't help at laughing at her tail! It's as big as she is! The second one shows how small she is compared to the rest of the bunch.. short and sassy for sure!


----------



## slatts

I am curious about what are the most common chickens to Texas? From my novice perspective I've seen these most often. In this order:

Barred Rock - going away the most popular
Rhode Island Red
Black astralorps
Amercauna/EE
Leghorns
Silkies

What are your observations of the most popular Texas chickens?


----------



## LittleWings

Thats a good list. All heat and cold tolerant. I would throw Orpingtons in there. BCM seem to do well in the South also but not the most common.


----------



## Jim

Thanks LW for the mention, and glad they liked the feed! All the new chicks and girls are getting settled in. I was even able to see a few of my pullets today, to make some necessary room!


----------



## back2simplelife

slatts said:


> I am curious about what are the most common chickens to Texas? From my novice perspective I've seen these most often. In this order:
> 
> Barred Rock - going away the most popular
> Rhode Island Red
> Black astralorps
> Amercauna/EE
> Leghorns
> Silkies
> 
> What are your observations of the most popular Texas chickens?


I have seen these here a lot as well.. EE's, Marans, gamers, sex links, orps, RIR, and leghorns.. but we do have quite the variety at times (never when I am looking though! ggrr) and quail! I think this area must be known for quail as everyone seems to have them!


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> Here is my Sassy gal! I just had to show ya'll.. she is def a pretty/odd mutt and so spunky! But her tail.. I can't help at laughing at her tail! It's as big as she is! The second one shows how small she is compared to the rest of the bunch.. short and sassy for sure!


I love her tail. And she looks like she is pretty proud of it too!


----------



## back2simplelife

Alrighty ya'll.. help me out here. fights in the 'hen house' for the past 24 hrs non stop. I am starting to think they weren't penned together very long before I got them! Would a 7 bird existing flock fight this much just because of the move? I still have my other two separate from the 7 so no new birds just a new home. I know some of the bickering is normal and all but they are all acting like they would with a new bird! And last question.. would a new roo help or hurt the situation? Some of these fights have been rather nasty! No blood (yet) but wow these gals mean business!


----------



## Jim

back2simplelife said:


> Alrighty ya'll.. help me out here. fights in the 'hen house' for the past 24 hrs non stop. I am starting to think they weren't penned together very long before I got them! Would a 7 bird existing flock fight this much just because of the move? I still have my other two separate from the 7 so no new birds just a new home. I know some of the bickering is normal and all but they are all acting like they would with a new bird! And last question.. would a new roo help or hurt the situation? Some of these fights have been rather nasty! No blood (yet) but wow these gals mean business!


From what I understand , and change in the flock, and I guess that could include living conditions, can adjust or upset the pecking order.


----------



## back2simplelife

Jim said:


> From what I understand , and change in the flock, and I guess that could include living conditions, can adjust or upset the pecking order.


Ok.. good to know I was started to get scared for a few.. lol.. Do you think a roo would help or hurt the situation? Should I go for it or wait until they settle?


----------



## LittleWings

Every time you move them or add someone new, it upsets the pecking order and it must be reestablished. That takes a couple of days sometimes. 

A roo would for sure change things. I say it would help. I think a roo makes the pecking order a complete circle.


----------



## back2simplelife

Awesome! Once again.. Thanks LW!!!! I was kinda thinking that but wasn't sure if it was my wishful thinking or if something was behind it.. lol.. Ok.. now to search for a roo!


----------



## slatts

back2simplelife said:


> I have seen these here a lot as well.. EE's, Marans, gamers, sex links, orps, RIR, and leghorns.. but we do have quite the variety at times (never when I am looking though! ggrr) and quail! I think this area must be known for quail as everyone seems to have them!


Yes. Marans and sex links are definitely on the list also. Quail are another common poultry around where I live as well.


----------



## back2simplelife

where are you again slatts?


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> Awesome! Once again.. Thanks LW!!!! I was kinda thinking that but wasn't sure if it was my wishful thinking or if something was behind it.. lol.. Ok.. now to search for a roo!


Oh, you know whats behind it. 
You should get a BCM or dark egg roo and make Olive Eggers with the AMs and EEs.



slatts said:


> Yes. Marans and sex links are definitely on the list also. Quail are another common poultry around where I live as well.


I've been thinking about raising some Bob Whites and turning them loose, here and there. Maybe eat a few. I know, I'm weird.


----------



## slatts

back2simplelife said:


> where are you again slatts?


Southeast San Antonio.


----------



## back2simplelife

LittleWings said:


> Oh, you know whats behind it.
> You should get a BCM or dark egg roo and make Olive Eggers with the AMs and EEs.
> 
> Actually that is totally my plan! hahaaa.. Then an Ameracauna for my marans! (I will have to divide the big run before that though (or wait until my son helps.. lol)...and I was thinking BCM because of the color.. but there is a BL/CM on CL that just yelled my name! (blues are soo my love!) Fingers crossed he emails us back.
> 
> I've been thinking about raising some Bob Whites and turning them loose, here and there. Maybe eat a few. I know, I'm weird.


LOL we have so many predators here, they wouldn't last long!


----------



## back2simplelife

I am such a dork.. nothing like getting forums mixed up!
THANK YOU LW!!!! We got a roo today and things are like night and day different! Although he is young, he's keeping the peace and is such a gentlemen!
My oldest named him B-Clux although he sure hasn't lived up to his name!


----------



## LittleWings

LOL I just saw this over there. 

I'm glad that changed things. My ladies always seem happier with one in the pen, but they don't always get one. He is a good looking fella. The roos can get things done pretty young so now all you need is the incubator or maybe you will get lucky and someone will go broody.
Good luck!


----------



## back2simplelife

lol.. sorry about that.. had an excited blonde moment.. hahaa. Thanks! We sure think so! He's umm.. a lil young and def needs to man up a bit! but we def like him! Was going to get a bcm but hubby totally fell in love with him. He saw chicks hatching in their incubator.. he's all excited now!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

We've been cooling off down here. I think we only hit 95 yesterday. It was nice.


----------



## back2simplelife

here too! There is just a different 'feel' in the air. LOVE IT!


----------



## Blessings4Mommy

Us, too. We are expecting a high of only 94 today. Currently it's only 88. Hopefully it will rain later that should cool things off even more. LORD, bring the rain.


----------



## LittleWings

It's 86 here and starting to rain.


----------



## bcfox26

It's only 91 right now which is awesome because its been so hot that the 91 feels so much cooler. Lol.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

It is a pleasant 91. I still can't wait for summer to be over though.


----------



## Blessings4Mommy

Our baby chicks arrived today!  Sadly, one didn't make it .


----------



## back2simplelife

awww so cute! I am so sorry for your loss :-( what did breeds did you get again?


----------



## Blessings4Mommy

We got an Australorp, and a 
Barred Plymouth Rock for sure and we are not sure if the last one is an Easter Egger or a Golden Buff. The one that died looks very close to the other surviving chick. We are thinking it's a Easter Egger but, not sure due to inexperience.


----------



## back2simplelife

AWWW How exciting! I want more chicks! Hubby said not until ours are big enough to introduce to the hens.. sigh.. We totally LOVE our BR!!! She was super shy at first then just opened up one day and wouldn't leave my side.. lol.. now she is one of the tamest we have! My babies are 11 weeks yesterday..They grow SOOO fast!! I have 2 GLW, 2EE and 1 BR. (we lost a BR the first night  ) One of our EE has a single comb (sniff sniff so not pretty eggs) but she is the lapdog of the bunch with our BR right beside her! 
I have no idea on your other one since I haven't had any golden buff's before and EEs can be SO different. Watch her legs.. if an EE they will get like a greenish color then darken. Mine both looked like chipmunks! Here they are at 1 week.. let me go back and look at pics and see when their legs started turning
My chicks started my addiction though.. we now have 9 hens and 1 roo! hahaha.. 2EEs, (one that is light just like our babies and a dark one) 2 wheaten marans, 1 black copper marans, 1 BO, 1 RIR, 1 Wheaten Ameraucana, 1BLRW and a blue copper marans roo. and my wish list is pretty long too.. LOL.
Enjoy your babies!!


----------



## back2simplelife

looks like between 1-3 weeks on our chicks feet. At a week they were yellow.. then at 3 they were completely green! The two week pics I took for some reason I didn't catch their feet/legs but thinking they were starting to change as I thought there was something wrong with them.. hahaa So give it a couple weeks and you will be able to tell for sure


----------



## Blessings4Mommy

Back2SimpleLife, thanks for all the help! I will let you know as they get older what they look like. Thanks for the pictures, too. Very cute . That's awesome you have so many. Just the 3 of them for us so far.


----------



## back2simplelife

I can't wait to see pics! I have chick fever BAD! hahaa.. Well hun, I started out HATED chickens! Growing up we had a roo that would attack me and I never gave them a chance! We moved here and the landlord keeps his flock here and visits on the weekend (He lives a couple towns over) so we basically look over his flock during the week. We got to chicken sit for 2 months that he was gone. Those chickens of his totally won my heart over! You call them by name and shake the meal worms and they come running then just sit there waiting for their treat.. lol.. About a month into it we decided to get 6 chicks (I have 4 boys so that was one 'pet' for each of us). Sadly we lost the one (who was my oldests that currently lives in WA). We kept them in the house for about 6 weeks while we built the coop! During the day we put them out in a tractor but at night they would come inside to the brooder. When the coop was done and we moved them outside it felt just like I was sending my babies off to college! I totally understood how "empty nest" got it's name.. lol.. It was then the addiction really took over! Chicken Math is VERY dangerous!


----------



## amyhill

Yep. Chicken math is the devil! I was supposed to start with 4 for a few eggs. However 6 months later I have 13. 2 SLW, 2EE, 1 BR, 1 BO, 3 welsummers and 4 (2 hens and 2 roos) that are mille fleur d'uccle. DH was the reason for only 4 but I just kept coming home with chicks! Plus the ones I ordered had to order 12!!! Now, DH wants to add about 4 more to the flock.. 1 Dominique, 1 Marans, a leghorn and a RIR YIPPPEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## back2simplelife

ironically, dh is just as bad as I am! humm.. maybe worse! Think we would have twice the hens by now if I hadn't said no! However, he did keep me in line the other day with chicks.. lol


----------



## LittleWings

Yeppers, chicken math is very real. I started out 1 1/2 years ago with one pen and 5 chickens and now have 7 pens with 27 grown, 6 10 week olds, 16 in the hatcher (7 have hatched so far today) and about 60 in the incubator. I'm a hatchoholic with DWs blessings. Life is good.


----------



## back2simplelife

Oh how exciting!!! Where are the pictures??


----------



## LittleWings

I'll take some in the morning when they are dried out and fluffy. A couple of the AG eggs from the hen and roo that adopted me are hatching and have some AMs, SBEL and BCM hatching too. I have some shipped Lav Orpington eggs that have a week to go. Those are my next project.


----------



## back2simplelife

Oh Oh Oh!!! How exciting!!! I can't wait to see!!


----------



## LittleWings

Fresh out of the hatcher.


----------



## Blessings4Mommy

First day back at the Children's Vegetable Garden. Boy, was it H O T! . Planted a Tycoon tomato plant and a Dwarf cherry tomato plant. .


----------



## back2simplelife

LittleWings said:


> Fresh out of the hatcher.
> 
> View attachment 11807
> 
> 
> View attachment 11808
> 
> 
> View attachment 11809
> 
> 
> View attachment 11810


OH OH OH.. HOW adorable!!!!! My 5 yr old is looking.. "awww....I WANT ONE!!!"  Guess chicken math has him too!


----------



## back2simplelife

Blessings4Mommy said:


> First day back at the Children's Vegetable Garden. Boy, was it H O T! . Planted a Tycoon tomato plant and a Dwarf cherry tomato plant. .


That reminds me.. I have SO got to get my fall garden in! It's actually 97 here.. a lil sticky.. we have had rain for the past few days though.. nice breeze.. totally love it!


----------



## Jim

back2simplelife said:


> That reminds me.. I have SO got to get my fall garden in! It's actually 97 here.. a lil sticky.. we have had rain for the past few days though.. nice breeze.. totally love it!


I just put a batch of meaties in my garden.....hoping they finish off the spring stuff and kill off some weeds!


----------



## LittleWings

It's pouring rain here in Houston! I know some of y'all need it but I have had enough for a while.


----------



## back2simplelife

you can send it here pretty please!! radar looks like it's just over you.. hope it moves up this way soon!


----------



## LittleWings

I wish. It's still raining hard here. It's time to go check for eggs too.

GO NORTH RAIN!!!


----------



## LittleWings

LOL My 2 1/2 year old grandson just came up and said...Guess what? Chicken squat! Where do they hear this stuff? *Hides face*


----------



## back2simplelife

Outta the mouth of babes!


----------



## back2simplelife

It's trying! It's trying! Fingers are totally crossed and doing the rain dance!


----------



## GratefulGirl

Nothing measurable but grateful for what we got & the lower temps. Chickens 1st time experiencing rain was good they didn't mind it at all except those brief heavier showers.


----------



## slatts

Chicken math is a soft science. My wife who I should say was initially reluctant on my plans for a dozen layers informed me that a friend had 15 black amercauna chicks we could add to the gen pop. I agreed to 4.


----------



## Jim

slatts said:


> Chicken math is a soft science. My wife who I should say was initially reluctant on my plans for a dozen layers informed me that a friend had 15 black amercauna chicks we could add to the gen pop. I agreed to 4.


Bring a box big enough for all 10, you know you can't just get 4! Are these pure Ameraucana, and how old are the chicks....hmmmm....where to put them!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

GratefulGirl said:


> Nothing measurable but grateful for what we got & the lower temps. Chickens 1st time experiencing rain was good they didn't mind it at all except those brief heavier showers.


It is cooler but the humidity is horrific.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Sure is! I try to remember what my dearly departed pastor used to say. Remember Texas women are the loveliest in the country because the humidity is good for the skin. ;-)


----------



## ChickenAdmin

That could be true. It's bad for my skin what with the sweat and all. 

Still pretty bad out there. We got some rain last night which helped, but otherwise it's just hot and sticky.


----------



## LittleWings

It was pretty nice here today. 95 with 38% humidity. Looking forward to Fall. 

Back2SimpleLife it looks like it's me, you and Cozy Coop on the Members Map. Not sure why people aren't getting on this one, the one I did on BYC has over 200 people on it. Guess it's because most folks on here are on there phone? Whatever lol Me and you can find each other.


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> It was pretty nice here today. 95 with 38% humidity. Looking forward to Fall.
> 
> Back2SimpleLife it looks like it's me, you and Cozy Coop on the Members Map. Not sure why people aren't getting on this one, the one I did on BYC has over 200 people on it. Guess it's because most folks on here are on there phone? Whatever lol Me and you can find each other.


Ok, I need to remember that later today while at the PC.


----------



## back2simplelife

Could be LW... or they were like me and couldn't figure it out on their puter.. LOL Then again, not many ppl put more than "TX" on their profile so *shrugs shoulders*


----------



## Jim

Ok, I am

On there now!


----------



## ShowBarnMom

Can someone put me in new Braunfels? I'm mobile lol


----------



## LittleWings

ShowBarnMom said:


> Can someone put me in new Braunfels? I'm mobile lol


Your on!


----------



## ShowBarnMom

LittleWings said:


> Your on!


Thank you


----------



## yokar

http://www.chickenforum.com/groups/texas+chicken+keepers/


----------



## LittleWings

slatts said:


> Chicken math is a soft science. My wife who I should say was initially reluctant on my plans for a dozen layers informed me that a friend had 15 black amercauna chicks we could add to the gen pop. I agreed to 4.


Mine was reluctant at first also. Then chicken math bit her in the butt and it got to where she couldn't be trusted at the feed stores alone.

Good choice on the additions. I like Ameraucanas of any color.


----------



## LittleWings

ShowBarnMom said:


> Thank you


You're welcome. Hope I got you close.


----------



## GratefulGirl

I've tried a couple times on my Nook I'll try on computer if I can get the darned thing to fire up. 

102° here today chickens are huddled around the 3 metal trash cans I use for storage. I guess the metal is cooler. I put some frozen water bottles there as well as in their pen. Does anyone use alfalfa in any way? TSC has had square bales out for a few weeks so I got one out of curiosity. I spread 1/2 of it around their pen & really seemed to like it. They ate some scratched around in it & a few took a nap on it. It smells so good & the green color really brightens up the pen. Another new experience raising chickens. Farm girl in the making....


----------



## LittleWings

GratefulGirl said:


> I've tried a couple times on my Nook I'll try on computer if I can get the darned thing to fire up.
> 
> 102° here today chickens are huddled around the 3 metal trash cans I use for storage. I guess the metal is cooler. I put some frozen water bottles there as well as in their pen. Does anyone use alfalfa in any way? TSC has had square bales out for a few weeks so I got one out of curiosity. I spread 1/2 of it around their pen & really seemed to like it. They ate some scratched around in it & a few took a nap on it. It smells so good & the green color really brightens up the pen. Another new experience raising chickens. Farm girl in the making....


Yep, we don't fire up the PCs as much now that most stuff can be done from phones and tablets.

Pretty warm here today too. I took chicks from the hatcher to the brooder in the chicken barn today and didn't have to turn on the heat lamp. It was close to 100 in there. 97 now.

I used hay when I first started but switched to the large flake pine shavings and am doing deep litter now. I love the smell of Alfalfa though.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Here are a few of my girls enjoying the new hay.


----------



## Barnbum374

Nice pic! My girls discovered my horse poop compost pile yesterday. They looked happy scratching away looking for bugs.


----------



## LittleWings

GratefulGirl said:


> Here are a few of my girls enjoying the new hay.


I can smell it! Mmmmm
Nice pic.


----------



## LittleWings

Barnbum374 said:


> Nice pic! My girls discovered my horse poop compost pile yesterday. They looked happy scratching away looking for bugs.


The compost pile (which doesn't stay a pile very long) is one of mines favorite places to look for bugs.


----------



## amyhill

Somebody can place me on the map in Silsbee...thanks!!


----------



## L0rZ

Can someone put me on the map too! Boerne! And if anyone knows where I can get a pair of khaki Campbell this coming spring, I would much appreciate a PM!


----------



## LittleWings

I put you both on there. PM me if you want it in a different location or more info in the profile.


----------



## LittleWings

It was 99° & 70% humidity here today. Enjoyed 1/2 of an ice cold watermelon and the flock got the other 1/2. 
Looking forward to cooler weather


----------



## back2simplelife

LittleWings said:


> It was 99° & 70% humidity here today. Enjoyed 1/2 of an ice cold watermelon and the flock got the other 1/2.
> Looking forward to cooler weather


It was yucky here today too! 80% chance of rain and not a single drop!


----------



## amyhill

Nasty here too but did get a little rain. My girls got golden honeydew today and LOVED it!!!!


----------



## Jim

Kroger has Pumpkins! Today, my flocks will get some good ol fall treats!


----------



## back2simplelife

I have no idea where a Kroger even is! But yeah for your flock!


----------



## Jim

Processed -chicken selling? I have tried to follow a few post on BYC and such and can't seem to find the answer. Does anyone sell processed chickens? Is there a minimum you can sell without a license or fee? And who do you contact to find out? I have egg customers that want to buy processed birds, but a little unsure how to go about it. Some have offered to just give me a donations to the farm, and I could give them a bird as a thank you gift.....thoughts?


----------



## Jim

back2simplelife said:


> I have no idea where a Kroger even is! But yeah for your flock!


Really, Texas and no Kroger?


----------



## back2simplelife

Jim said:


> Really, Texas and no Kroger?


*shrugs* All we have here in this hick town is B&B (and close surrounding towns).. we usually shop at HEB in B/CS


----------



## L0rZ

back2simplelife said:


> *shrugs* All we have here in this hick town is B&B (and close surrounding towns).. we usually shop at HEB in B/CS


We don't have a Kroger here either. I have a friend that will drive the four hours to Houston once a month to get Kroger Coke!?


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Jim said:


> Really, Texas and no Kroger?


We don't have them down here either and haven't to my knowledge. My home town had a Brookshire Brothers and an Albertsons, but both shut down.


----------



## Blessings4Mommy

Jim said:


> Really, Texas and no Kroger?


Must be a Houston thing. I grew up in Houston but, have been in the San Antonio area for the last 15 yrs. with no Kroger in site. Also no Randall's I miss them both. They do have some Randall's in Austin though but, too far to drive.


----------



## Jim

back2simplelife said:


> *shrugs* All we have here in this hick town is B&B (and close surrounding towns).. we usually shop at HEB in B/CS


I love our HEBs around here!


----------



## Jim

Blessings4Mommy said:


> Must be a Houston thing. I grew up in Houston but, have been in the San Antonio area for the last 15 yrs. with no Kroger in site. Also no Randall's I miss them both. They do have some Randall's in Austin though but, too far to drive.


I was born in Houston, but grew up in Dallas area(moved back to Houston). We had Kroger up there, and Tom Thumb(same as Randall's)


----------



## GratefulGirl

How was your week-end? Mine sure was a mixed bag! Got 1 1/2 inches of rain so badly needed. Had a family get together planned for my sons 41st bday but came down with food poisoning or something....whatever it was put me out of commission for 3 days ugh! Had to move the party to my daughters & I was too sick to attend. Chickens are doing well outside adjustment from brooder to big girl house officially complete. They will be 16 weeks old Wednesday eggs soon I hope!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

We got a few sudden showers that were real heavy, but it didn't stick around.


----------



## LittleWings

GratefulGirl said:


> How was your week-end? Mine sure was a mixed bag! Got 1 1/2 inches of rain so badly needed. Had a family get together planned for my sons 41st bday but came down with food poisoning or something....whatever it was put me out of commission for 3 days ugh! Had to move the party to my daughters & I was too sick to attend. Chickens are doing well outside adjustment from brooder to big girl house officially complete. They will be 16 weeks old Wednesday eggs soon I hope!


Sorry you got so sick. I hate food poisoning! Sucks not getting to go to the party.

Congratulations on getting the big girl house complete. I bet they like it outside better. 

My weekend was going great until yesterday afternoon when I came out to find 4 pullets dead. I had most of the big girls out in their fenced in area of the yard. I let 5 young pullets out that had never been out there with them. Not sure why 4 of them decided to go over that fence but one of the dogs got them. Doesn't eat them, just kills them. 
GreatfulGirl, one of them is the Black Split I was saving for you  He also got the other two Black Splits I was keeping 



Austin said:


> We got a few sudden showers that were real heavy, but it didn't stick around.


We got a 1/2" a couple of days ago but had gotten 1 1/2" two days before that. My grass is still growing pretty good for late summer.


----------



## Jim

Sad to hear that L W


----------



## GratefulGirl

Ah dang it if I had not been sick I would have picked her up Friday! So so sorry for the losses I know you had exciting plans for those two perfect girls! Please keep me in mind for any of your next hatch.

Yes the girls love being outside & don't even seem to really mind the rain that much unless it's a downpour. Soooo nice having our garage back too!! Man they sure do kick up the dust!!


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> Sad to hear that L W


Thanks Jim.



GratefulGirl said:


> Ah dang it if I had not been sick I would have picked her up Friday! So so sorry for the losses I know you had exciting plans for those two perfect girls! Please keep me in mind for any of your next hatch.
> I was thinking that also, sorry about that.
> I have some chicks now but need to grow them out for a while. I will keep you posted.
> 
> Yes the girls love being outside & don't even seem to really mind the rain that much unless it's a downpour. Soooo nice having our garage back too!! Man they sure do kick up the dust!!


I bet you are ready to get it back. I brooded in the house until I built the brooder in the barn. Sure was glad to get those stinkers out of the house.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Anyone else tired of this rain? We get five minutes of intense rain then it just quits.


----------



## bcfox26

Rain? What is this rain you speak of? Ha. I wish. Up here we don't get enough.


----------



## GratefulGirl

We may be in for more Austin depending on that storm in the Gulf! If it comes this way I will be nervous about the girls & if it's a bad one I plan to put them in the garage or the barn.


----------



## LittleWings

We have been getting it on and off with nothing torrential. Just right for the yard but keeps the skeeters buzzing.

If a hurricane comes in I need a backup plan on what to do with all of these birds. I can just see us evacuating with 30 chickens, 4 dogs and 5 cats, in the Mustang!


----------



## Blessings4Mommy

We've been getting the same short lived rain here. Just wish it would rain longer. I miss the long hard rain when we lived in Houston.


----------



## ShowBarnMom

We got two good storms and that was it. If we get rain from anything in the gulf, by the time it gets this far (new Braunfels) it's nothing more than a few days of rain. We don't see much from gulf storms.


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> We have been getting it on and off with nothing torrential. Just right for the yard but keeps the skeeters buzzing.
> 
> If a hurricane comes in I need a backup plan on what to do with all of these birds. I can just see us evacuating with 30 chickens, 4 dogs and 5 cats, in the Mustang!


Hey LW, I am closer to the gulf than you, I plan to fill all feeders, open the pens, hook up the RV, and leave the double wide and chickens behind for a few days. All was fine with alike, but we didn't have the chickens then. Hope all works out. We are looking for more land further away,a nd a concrete foundation, or piers.


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> Hey LW, I am closer to the gulf than you, I plan to fill all feeders, open the pens, hook up the RV, and leave the double wide and chickens behind for a few days. All was fine with Ike, but we didn't have the chickens then. Hope all works out. We are looking for more land further away,and a concrete foundation, or piers.


I could leave most of them behind but I have a couple that are going with me if I leave. I didn't have chickens during Ike either We rode it out in Spring. No power for 14 days. That would have sucked with incubators running. 
Can chickens swim? Maybe we should change over to ducks or something tall like ostriches. lol


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> I could leave most of them behind but I have a couple that are going with me if I leave. I didn't have chickens during Ike either We rode it out in Spring. No power for 14 days. That would have sucked with incubators running.
> Can chickens swim? Maybe we should change over to ducks or something tall like ostriches. lol


Yup, we were 15 days, and incubators, that would be a sad loss.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Jim come out here to Cat Spring it's beautiful & peaceful. Couple homes reasonably priced right now in my subdivision very light restrictions. Look up Woodglen in Colorado County be happy to show you around.


----------



## LittleWings

Who would of thought they could!


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> Who would of thought they could!


Is that Nessey?


----------



## Jim

GratefulGirl said:


> Jim come out here to Cat Spring it's beautiful & peaceful. Couple homes reasonably priced right now in my subdivision very light restrictions. Look up Woodglen in Colorado County be happy to show you around.


We have looks at a few on line up that way, just a little north for me though. Unless, are you able to grow citrus?


----------



## ShowBarnMom

A 4/2 on 5 acres just went up near me for $350k.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Jim said:


> We have looks at a few on line up that way, just a little north for me though. Unless, are you able to grow citrus?


I don't know for sure but I have seen lemon, lime & orange trees for sale at the local feed store. Hope you find your perfect place!


----------



## Jim

ShowBarnMom said:


> A 4/2 on 5 acres just went up near me for $350k.


Ouch, we are looking for old farm house, 5-10 acres, 200k or less. Have to be able to pay cash, or near cash, of course after the sale of our current place.


----------



## Jim

GratefulGirl said:


> I don't know for sure but I have seen lemon, lime & orange trees for sale at the local feed store. Hope you find your perfect place!


When it is right, we will find it. . We are lucky that we can wait to sell our current house, after we find what we want, this way, we don't sell and have to take the first thing we can find.


----------



## Jim

Anyone try Guinea Keets for help with hawks?


----------



## back2simplelife

Jim said:


> Ouch, we are looking for old farm house, 5-10 acres, 200k or less. Have to be able to pay cash, or near cash, of course after the sale of our current place.


Try here!!! And yes.. citrus grows if you water them that is.. lol


----------



## ShowBarnMom

Jim said:


> Ouch, we are looking for old farm house, 5-10 acres, 200k or less. Have to be able to pay cash, or near cash, of course after the sale of our current place.


Yea, it's expensive here lol. $10k+ per acre for undeveloped land.


----------



## GratefulGirl

My girls will be 17 weeks old Wednesday & I need to prepare nest boxes. Do y'all use nest box pads & if so which brand? Also do you use pine shavings or straw on top?


----------



## LittleWings

I use an astro-turf type pad on the bottom and large flake pine shavings on top. 

Its not a good pic but you can see it on the edges.


----------



## Jim

GratefulGirl said:


> My girls will be 17 weeks old Wednesday & I need to prepare nest boxes. Do y'all use nest box pads & if so which brand? Also do you use pine shavings or straw on top?


I use hay in mine, just the Bermuda grass. Although I am about to switch to Jiggs hay to see how it does. Just that and a golf ball in each box.


----------



## GratefulGirl

LittleWings said:


> I use an astro-turf type pad on the bottom and large flake pine shavings on top.


Woo hoo eggs galore!!! Ok from what I have read this is the least expensive way to go so I'll be heading to Home Depot for astro-turf.

I'll also change their feed to a layer type. Do y'all recommend a certain brand? Seems like Layena is a pretty good one?

So excited the time has finally come for eggs. I predict my Ideal 236's will produce first. I believe they may have leghorn in their genetics.


----------



## LittleWings

I use Wenlands or MG 20% laying crumbles mixed with scratch grains and ferment it. 

Those 236s are supposed to be some good layers. Better than all of the other Leghorns. They were bred from Leghorns and I think some consider them another strain of Leghorn. Can't wait to see how they do.


----------



## Jim

GratefulGirl said:


> Woo hoo eggs galore!!! Ok from what I have read this is the least expensive way to go so I'll be heading to Home Depot for astro-turf.
> 
> I'll also change their feed to a layer type. Do y'all recommend a certain brand? Seems like Layena is a pretty good one?
> 
> So excited the time has finally come for eggs. I predict my Ideal 236's will produce first. I believe they may have leghorn in their genetics.


I use, and recommend (and sell, because I liked it so much) H and H Soy Free/NON-GMO. It is more expensive than layena or M and G, but for me, it is worth it. If they eat more natural stuff, and I eat their eggs (and them sometimes) I want them to have the best I can afford. Of course, the first choice in feed I give them, a big fenced yard to find bugs and such in, so, i like to say mine are supplemented with layer feed, it is not their main diet.


----------



## back2simplelife

Morning ya'll! No rain up this far yet.. sure is HUMID though! Hope everyone is safe!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

We got a little of it, but it passed and it left behind a brutal humidity.


----------



## bcfox26

Seriously all this rain talk. Lol. I want some! Just not in the next couple of weeks because the cotton farmers will freak. It's been a fairly nice week though being only in the high 80s. The girls were running around like crazy loving it.


----------



## back2simplelife

I actually timed it today.. 6 minutes! I guess it was better than nothing.. lol


----------



## slatts

GratefulGirl said:


> My girls will be 17 weeks old Wednesday & I need to prepare nest boxes. Do y'all use nest box pads & if so which brand? Also do you use pine shavings or straw on top?


I haven't built mine yet but I'm thinking that I will use 1/4" hardware fabric covered with pine shavings.


----------



## LittleWings

slatts said:


> I haven't built mine yet but I'm thinking that I will use 1/4" hardware fabric covered with pine shavings.


 I kind of scratched my head a little bit on that one but after thinking it through, it makes perfect sense. There is always that last bit of nest leavins that is hard to clean out. I might give that a try on the next coop.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Everyone else getting all this rain? It started last night and has been off and on for a bit now.


----------



## LittleWings

Scattered showers here. I haven't been hit yet though. It's supposed to be worse tomorrow. Heard something about a cold front coming? 

Austin, have you brought your chickens back yet?


----------



## GratefulGirl

No rain here yet. Supposed to be some tropical moisture coming we will measure in inches. One can only hope!


----------



## NNchickenlady

Hi y'all new here from west texas! 
As you can guess from my name I keep NN's


----------



## LittleWings

NNchickenlady said:


> Hi y'all new here from west texas!
> As you can guess from my name I keep NN's


Hi! Welcome to the Chicken Forum and the Texas thread!

I Live in Houston. I have never had any NNs but have some friends that do. I hear they are good in Texas heat.


----------



## NNchickenlady

Yes they are! Their wonderful birds!! Anyone here from my side of texas?


----------



## bcfox26

I'm in the west Texas area tio


----------



## Jim

We just got some NN pullets in from ideal, two for a customer, the wife says the rest are for sale, I say, at least two of them for some reason won't ever get sold!


----------



## back2simplelife

NNchickenlady said:


> Hi y'all new here from west texas!
> As you can guess from my name I keep NN's


Welcome!!! Aggie land here!


----------



## back2simplelife

Austin said:


> Everyone else getting all this rain? It started last night and has been off and on for a bit now.


 NO! Sprinkled for about 5 mins then moved on.. sigh


----------



## Jim

We got a few inches today, looks like a gullywasher tomorrow! 20 miles north of Galveston island.


----------



## LittleWings

Wow, what a difference a few miles makes. We got maybe 1/8" 

Yep, supposed to be bad for a day or so. I think they said up to 12" on the coast. Hunker down!


----------



## ShowBarnMom

We got a good bit today. Was really nice. Till we got hit with the wall of humidity.


----------



## LittleWings

I guess I have lived in Houston long enough that the humidity doesn't bother me. I worked in Wyoming for 3 years without coming home one time. When I came home and stepped off of the plane, I about died. I couldn't believe I had lived here before. But having tried both, I like the humidity better.


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> I guess I have lived in Houston long enough that the humidity doesn't bother me. I worked in Wyoming for 3 years without coming home one time. When I came home and stepped off of the plane, I about died. I couldn't believe I had lived here before. But having tried both, I like the humidity better.


Humidity is just another way of getting your daily water intake, and all ya have to do is breath. . I love humid weather, can't stand dry.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

LittleWings said:


> I guess I have lived in Houston long enough that the humidity doesn't bother me. I worked in Wyoming for 3 years without coming home one time. When I came home and stepped off of the plane, I about died. I couldn't believe I had lived here before. But having tried both, I like the humidity better.


I can't stand it. It's the only reason I would ever move, and really I would just move to a less humid part of Texas.

Houston is like walking through soup.



Jim said:


> Humidity is just another way of getting your daily water intake, and all ya have to do is breath. . I love humid weather, can't stand dry.


I perspire to much in the humidity. I have locals ask me how long I've been here when they see me. I laugh "Going on my entire life now.".


----------



## GratefulGirl

Humidity is good for ladies complexion. ;-)


----------



## LittleWings

We got 4" over the last 2 days. Humidity is 96% right now. My complexion should be looking good.


----------



## L0rZ

A brisk 56° here in Boerne this morning, This cold front really makes it feel like autumn! Except its Texas and I know it won't last but 15 minutes!


----------



## Barnbum374

We got over 5 inches of rain at our ranch and 3 at the house. The cows and horses are loving it! It's fun watching the chickens eating the baby grass.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

75 in San Marcos. I'm loving it! All I want to do is spend the day outdoors.


----------



## back2simplelife

Ugh...we got about 3 1/2'... enough for your internet to short out..lol


----------



## LittleWings

It was 95 here today. No wind which means ozone warning. I hate that stuff, it makes me feel exhausted like there is no oxygen in the air.

Just got my toe punch in the mail. I had about 30 Ameraucana chicks that needed punching. That took a while. It wasn't bad. They barely flinched when they got punched. I wish I would have done this a long time ago. No more ty-raps!


----------



## back2simplelife

LW- toe punching? WHAT??

Oh what a week!! Showbarmom.. hope you see this! Penny is FINE! Day two with the VetRx, vicks, garlic and oregano, apple cider vinegar and ointment she showed NO signs of anything! Still no idea what caused her "bubby" eye but I never did use otc antibiotics.. just stuck to my herbs and kept an eye on her. 

Now.. looks like one of the 'wild hens' I got has lice! I can't see any egg clusters on any feathers but saw a single on in their nesting box! UGH! There were a ton of cardinals over there.. could they have brought them in? Either way... I know what I am doing tomorrow.. ggrr! I sure hope this missing toe nail care, bubby eye thing and now lice takes me off the newbie chicken list! lol


----------



## LittleWings

Toe punching is a way to mark them permanently. You punch a hole in one or more of the webs between their toes with a little hole punch. I mark them according to which pen they came from so I know which pen to put them in when they are mature.


----------



## back2simplelife

Gotcha! Thanks once again...never heard of this but I guess you really can't tattoo them like I'm use to with sheep or rabbits huh...lol


----------



## Shann0

Hello!

My name is Shannon and I am a newcomer to chicken forum/ having/raising chickens!

I live in North Texas, Gainesville to be exact. Is anyone near me? I would love to make some "real" (not that y'all aren't real!) chicken friends in my area if anyone is close. Gainesville is the last town before crossing the Oklahoma border.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I'm not, but we're glad to have you!


----------



## back2simplelife

Welcome! I am not either but wanted to say Howdy just the same!


----------



## LittleWings

Hi Shannon. Welcome to the forum. I'm in Houston. What kind of chickens do you have? 
I don't know anyone on the forum from Gainesville but there is a good breeder of Ameraucanas there. Paul Smith has top of the line pure bred. I had some chicks shipped from him this spring.

Jump right in and join the fun, and go ahead and start building more pens. You are going to need them, trust me.


----------



## ShowBarnMom

I saw it. I'm so fing exhausted. Worked 10 days straight. Add in pissed off cattle, rain, and a 1 yr old.


----------



## back2simplelife

ShowBarnMom said:


> I saw it. I'm so fing exhausted. Worked 10 days straight. Add in pissed off cattle, rain, and a 1 yr old.


Oh dear... big hugs!!


----------



## Shann0

Hi,

This is my first time to raise chickens, I'm just doing it for fun and for the eggs, I'm not showing or anything. But I have def started becoming addicted!

I have 1 brown leghorn, 1 Australorp, 1 black sex link, 2 barred Plymouth Rock chicks, and 1 Americauna that ended up to be a rooster!

No eggs yet, but I'm excited! My boyfriend will be more appreciative of my loving the chickens once they start to lay lol. 

I really want to get a silver and a golden sebright bantam. I was googling chicken breeds and they are beautiful! I think my Roo is pretty good looking, my boyfriend named him Roger. Ill put a pic in here. Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Shann0

Hmm, it seems that my same post was put on twice! My mistake.


----------



## LittleWings

Shann0 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first time to raise chickens, I'm just doing it for fun and for the eggs, I'm not showing or anything. But I have def started becoming addicted!
> 
> I have 1 brown leghorn, 1 Australorp, 1 black sex link, 2 barred Plymouth Rock chicks, and 1 Americauna that ended up to be a rooster!
> 
> No eggs yet, but I'm excited! My boyfriend will be more appreciative of my loving the chickens once they start to lay lol.
> 
> I really want to get a silver and a golden sebright bantam. I was googling chicken breeds and they are beautiful! I think my Roo is pretty good looking, my boyfriend named him Roger. Ill put a pic in here. Nice to meet everyone!


 Hi and Welcome to the Texas thread. *waves*
Nice assortment of chickens. Your roo looks more like an Easter Egger than Ameraucana. Putting him over your hens will make some colorful egg layers. And if you get bantams, they are good broody hens and they could hatch the eggs for you. 
It is definitly an addiction, but a good one. 
Good luck!


----------



## back2simplelife

Shann0 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first time to raise chickens, I'm just doing it for fun and for the eggs, I'm not showing or anything. But I have def started becoming addicted!
> 
> I have 1 brown leghorn, 1 Australorp, 1 black sex link, 2 barred Plymouth Rock chicks, and 1 Americauna that ended up to be a rooster!
> 
> No eggs yet, but I'm excited! My boyfriend will be more appreciative of my loving the chickens once they start to lay lol.
> 
> I really want to get a silver and a golden sebright bantam. I was googling chicken breeds and they are beautiful! I think my Roo is pretty good looking, my boyfriend named him Roger. Ill put a pic in here. Nice to meet everyone!


Welcome!!! Beautiful roo!


----------



## back2simplelife

The project my son and I have been working on for two days now.. ALMOST complete! Just need to add indoor grass in the boxes, a bar in front and attach it to the coop! Then going to add a ladder roost above the nests and a hammock or just sand below the roost.. haven't decided yet which one we just know it's gotta be easier to clean then what we have now! I was worried the gals wouldn't like it but they were already getting in them before the paint was dry!


----------



## Jim

back2simplelife said:


> The project my son and I have been working on for two days now.. ALMOST complete! Just need to add indoor grass in the boxes, a bar in front and attach it to the coop! Then going to add a ladder roost above the nests and a hammock or just sand below the roost.. haven't decided yet which one we just know it's gotta be easier to clean then what we have now! I was worried the gals wouldn't like it but they were already getting in them before the paint was dry!


nice and fancy! Bet the girls will love it.


----------



## back2simplelife

Jim said:


> nice and fancy! Bet the girls will love it.


Thanks Jim! Sure hope so!


----------



## back2simplelife

Talk about flooded! Got 3" within 2 hrs yesterday.. then rained all evening and night and still at it! Haven't made my way to the rain gauge yet this morning. This is totally crazy! Def not a weekend to work in the coop!


----------



## kessy09

I'm not in Texas but it sounds like you a get a lot of moisture. What do you do with your runs to keep them dry and prevent coccidiosis build up?


----------



## L0rZ

My rain gauge! Not sure if the picture will show up. But it says 3 and 1/2 inches!


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> The project my son and I have been working on for two days now.. ALMOST complete! Just need to add indoor grass in the boxes, a bar in front and attach it to the coop! Then going to add a ladder roost above the nests and a hammock or just sand below the roost.. haven't decided yet which one we just know it's gotta be easier to clean then what we have now! I was worried the gals wouldn't like it but they were already getting in them before the paint was dry!


Those look great! Y'all are getting busy quick.
I'll have to make sure mine don't see that pic or they will want curtains too.


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> Talk about flooded! Got 3" within 2 hrs yesterday.. then rained all evening and night and still at it! Haven't made my way to the rain gauge yet this morning. This is totally crazy! Def not a weekend to work in the coop!





L0rZ said:


> My rain gauge! Not sure if the picture will show up. But it says 3 and 1/2 inches!
> 
> I just checked the gauge and either I forgot to empty it or we got 4" yesterday and today. We got a lot but not that much...I don't think. Looks like it's stopping for a while now.
> 
> I'm working on a new coop today.


----------



## LittleWings

kessy09 said:


> I'm not in Texas but it sounds like you a get a lot of moisture. What do you do with your runs to keep them dry and prevent coccidiosis build up?


I have my coops and runs covered. They are more like big cages than coops and runs. Even with them covered, cocci is still something you have to worry about. I'm sure it is more prevalent down here on the coast where it rains a lot in the winter. I just keep Corid on hand and feed them FF to help their immune systems.

This is how my coops are set up. I let them out one pen at a time to free range. There are 7 different pens in there.


----------



## back2simplelife

LittleWings said:


> Those look great! Y'all are getting busy quick.
> I'll have to make sure mine don't see that pic or they will want curtains too.


Thanks! nests are up.. working on the roosts above it now.. curtains were actually to keep my roo OUT.. but.. the ladies are currently laying in them while we are working so they are coming in handy today.. I have been closing them and no one has batted an eye at a drill or skill saw!


----------



## back2simplelife

LittleWings said:


> L0rZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> My rain gauge! Not sure if the picture will show up. But it says 3 and 1/2 inches!
> 
> I just checked the gauge and either I forgot to empty it or we got 4" yesterday and today. We got a lot but not that much...I don't think. Looks like it's stopping for a while now.
> 
> I'm working on a new coop today.
> 
> 
> 
> We are now up to 6" in the last 24hrs! I sure hope this takes the fire ban down at least! I am too scared to look at my garden
Click to expand...


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> Thanks! nests are up.. working on the roosts above it now.. curtains were actually to keep my roo OUT.. but.. the ladies are currently laying in them while we are working so they are coming in handy today.. I have been closing them and no one has batted an eye at a drill or skill saw!


Well I thought it was letting up but it just won't stop sprinkling. I'm anxious to get out there and get to work.


----------



## back2simplelife

Is it wrong to say I am glad it only sprinkled a lil today?.. lol.. I feel like a drowned rat! Got the coop a lil more done.. pretty much enough using free materials rest is going to have to wait a bit


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Anyone else enjoying the cooler weather? 

Those storms the other night were intense huh?


----------



## GratefulGirl

Austin said:


> Anyone else enjoying the cooler weather?
> 
> Those storms the other night were intense huh?


Oh yeah it's so perfect here I had to make myself come inside to do my chores. Didn't get much of the rain here but the lightning show was fantastic!


----------



## L0rZ

Quick question, my hen is pecking rough! Would having multiple feed areas cut down on the mean girl attitude or would I just be wasting effort? They free range all day, and I leave feed down all day but when I come around to make sure the pan is full my top hen has to put everyone in their place!


----------



## LittleWings

Thats her job as top hen. Unless she is drawing blood, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

GratefulGirl said:


> Oh yeah it's so perfect here I had to make myself come inside to do my chores. Didn't get much of the rain here but the lightning show was fantastic!


We got a ton of it. I woke up at 3 am and watched it through the window.

It was nice.


----------



## Shann0

Hey y'all I just had a quick question about my flock:
I have kept them in the coop for a few days because they were not being very good about coming back to the coop to sleep at night. I let them out to free range this morning as I would like to start letting them out during the daytime again. Well my rooster is just going absolutely nuts mounting all the hens! He's chasing them around and grabbing their necks to hold them still to mount, I know this is a normal process (I have had horses all my life and have worked on breeding farms, I know it's not quite the same, but I understand the process) but my rooster seems to be being much more violent because now that they are out of the coop, the hens have more room to get away from him. I'm just worried he's going to hurt my hens chasing them around like this. 

Should I be worried/concerned? They are all milling around now but talking a lot and not sounding very happy with the rooster. And he's running around like a man on a mission all buffed out and all. I just don't want him to hurt then hens because they are trying to escape him. 

What should I do?
Thank you all, sorry to change the topic. Lol
Shannon


----------



## LittleWings

Shannon, my rooster does that also when I let them out of the pen. It's like he is making sure they know they belong to him. He feels more vulnerable when they are out. He just seems to go into a different mode of being top roo, even if there are not other roos around. 
I think hens are happier with a roo around. He completes the pecking order. 
Hope this helps.

Ha Ha. You can't change the subject from the weather in Texas.  We got 2 1/2" today. Cold fronts coming and its supposed to be in the low 50s Sunday night. I gotta get some brooder lamps!


----------



## back2simplelife

SOO thankful it only sprinkled here today for about 5 mins! after 11 inches in 11days.. with that only being down pours 3 times.. oh my poor garden! Good thing is though.. burn ban gets lifted in the morning!!!!


----------



## Shann0

We're still in the low nineties! Supposedly supposed to get a cold front tomorrow with some rain but surprisingly we haven't gotten a whole lot of rain. I think Oklahoma is keeping most of it from me. The red river seems to be bad (or good depending on which we want) at keeping the storms across from us, or keeping them ON us lol. 

Littlewings- Thank you for the info about the rooster! My dog was very upset that the hens were acting like that running from him, it seemed like if I'd had let him he would have gone and tried to protect "his" hens lol.


----------



## LittleWings

I am so ready for some cool weather (be careful what you wish for, huh) I have gotten my chickens so fat from feeding fermented feed that they are ready for some cooler weather also. I know I am feeding them too much but they love it. They act like they are starving but have gotten fat.


----------



## back2simplelife

Help! Brain is overloaded.. I am hoping someone would know this off the top of their head..I have bloody mucusy poop! How do you treat with Corid 20% Soluble powder for (10mg per 2.2# of body weight for cattle)? I mean.. add it to the water, right? Surly I don't have to separate each one and force them to drink it, right? Do I weigh the birds? UGH!!! My brain is still stuck on BLOOD! 
I have NO idea if this is cocci.. and the pen the bloody poop came from is separate (still in quarantine) from the rest but now I am scared and thinking I should just treat everyone to be safe! Where this pen is was basically the wild bird hang out.. I didn't even think about it! They were fine for the two weeks they have been in there so I am thinking wild birds and damp conditions.. even though it's dry.. the wood is damn it's self! I have had a TON of wild birds in my main coop so of course my anxiety disorder is taking over. I have only dealt with coccidosis in bovine and that was 20 yrs ago so brain has forgotten anything about it! If they don't have cocci.. corid won't hurt them will it? Also.. how long do I treat them and how long before you can eat the eggs with the layers? Everyone LOOKS fine but....

Here is what I have... 4 pens total 3 with 15-20 week olds in them.. (I have 3 separate pens one with 5 in it, one with 4 in it and one with 6 in it.. the 5 are LF and the other two are game/bantam mixed breeds) and then I should treat the adult large fowl flock of 10. Anyone have an idea of the best way to do this?


----------



## LittleWings

1/2 tsp per gallon of water. Same for all ages. Make it fresh every day. Do a 5 day treatment then wait 3 weeks and repeat. Give them some vitamins after each treatment.


----------



## back2simplelife

I just found it and came here to say http://www.poultryshowcentral.com/Coccidiosis.html
It says "*Corid 20% Soluble Powder 4 oz/50 gal water (treatment) 4 oz/100 gal water (prevention) or 1.5 tablespoons per gallon for treatment and 1 tablespoon per gallon for prevention"
Of course I believe you since I know you have used it.. just wanted to make sure.. 1/2 tsp per gallon of water?


----------



## LittleWings

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/418035/corid-dosage-no-more-confusion

Here is one thread on it. 1/2 tsp is what I use.


----------



## back2simplelife

Going with that! So if it is NOT cocci.. it's not going to hurt them, is it?


----------



## LittleWings

It is hard on their system but wont hurt them. It is the same thing that is in medicated chick starter.


----------



## back2simplelife

gotcha!! Thanks again!


----------



## CKMatthews

Hello everyone!! 
I am new to the forum and I am in the panhandle of Texas on the flattest windiest hunk of dirt we call Lubbock(lol)! 
Currently I only have a very small flock! A previous wild fire in the Crp(that some hulagain kids started) at our old house took out most of the flock and what the fire didn't get coyotes did the day we moved to our new house :,(......
At the moment my survivors are 3 guineas(2 female 1 male), 4 ducks(female Cayuga, female crested Cayuga, and 2 Rouen drakes), and my poor lonely red sexlink hen(only survivor of the chickens)!
We now have all of our pens and coops built and I am searching to add some polish, silkies, sizzles, 1-2 showgirls, 1-2 red sex links, and some d'uccles back to my chicken flock! I would also LOVE to add some seebie geese, turkeys, a pair of peafowl, and a few more ducks also!!!! My dream is to one day(when I win the lottery) have vulturine guineas, mandarin ducks, and black swans!!! Lol
Now can't forget my other critters!!! We have 2 dogs(solid black German shepherd~my baby shipped from Tennessee~ and a red heeler~my husbands girl~), 2 horses(gelded 16 1/2 hand paint~he's my baby~ and a rescued gelded 18 1/2 hand blue roan thoroughbred), as well as 2 cats(a calico sphynx and a rescued solid black cat)!


----------



## bcfox26

Hello. Funny how some people call Lubbock in the panhandle and some call it west Texas. Welcome aboard. We are in the Lubbock as well with our tiny flock of 6. The girls apparently are loving this cooler weather as I have gotten 6 eggs a day for the last couple of cool days.


----------



## CKMatthews

Haha I hear so many names for this town it's insane haha!! Oh lucky you all my girls have stopped thanks to the weather! They have said uh no eggs for you haha I went from 5 eggs a day to nodda and it stated the day we got rain lol!


----------



## LittleWings

Hi CKMatthews. Welcome to the Texas thread. I'm in Houston so we are pretty far apart. 

Thats a tragic story about the coop fire. I bet that was devastating. I wish I could help you out but I don't have any of those breeds. Maybe someone on here from up that way will be able to help. Sounds like you don't want hatchery stock for sure. 

Good luck getting you flock!


----------



## GratefulGirl

Welcome to the Texas thread CK! I can't imagine how terrible those losses have been. Hope you find those breeds you are looking for to help you rebuild your flock.


----------



## Shann0

How is everyone enjoying the weather? High of low 70s where I'm at! This morning at 6am was about 40 degrees! I felt like I might freeze to death (lol). Let the pup out of the house and he tore down to the field running and jumping like someone had lit a fire under him. Even tried to convince the cats to join in his folly, which they politely declined with a face slap. Lol. It's my pups first winter (8 months old), so I guess he's super excited to go from high heat. How strange to experience first winter as an animal a few months old, don't you think? I can see it in his face sometimes, "what's going on here?" Lol can't wait to see him in his first snow. My last dog, Cash, absolutely adored the snow and played like a puppy every time. 

How are y'all liking the break from the high temps?


----------



## GratefulGirl

Loving it wearing jeans instead of my usual shorts.Chickens are running around having a good ol time too! 57 here this morning 71 now. Yessss!


----------



## LittleWings

Shann0 said:


> How is everyone enjoying the weather? High of low 70s where I'm at! This morning at 6am was about 40 degrees! I felt like I might freeze to death (lol). Let the pup out of the house and he tore down to the field running and jumping like someone had lit a fire under him. Even tried to convince the cats to join in his folly, which they politely declined with a face slap. Lol. It's my pups first winter (8 months old), so I guess he's super excited to go from high heat. How strange to experience first winter as an animal a few months old, don't you think? I can see it in his face sometimes, "what's going on here?" Lol can't wait to see him in his first snow. My last dog, Cash, absolutely adored the snow and played like a puppy every time.
> 
> How are y'all liking the break from the high temps?


Loving it! fall and spring are my favorite times of year. 
Not expecting any snow down here in Houston though. But I think the Farmers Almanac said this is supposed to be a cold winter for Texas!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I love fall too. Any excuse to wear a flannel. I love them and feel at ease in them.


----------



## CKMatthews

LittleWings said:


> Hi CKMatthews. Welcome to the Texas thread. I'm in Houston so we are pretty far apart.
> 
> Thats a tragic story about the coop fire. I bet that was devastating. I wish I could help you out but I don't have any of those breeds. Maybe someone on here from up that way will be able to help. Sounds like you don't want hatchery stock for sure.
> 
> Good luck getting you flock!


Thank you! We travel that way often we have family in many places in Texas!
It was horrible and very hard to deal with/clean up!! I hope I can find those breeds as well! If I can't find any one that has them I would consider a hatchery! Though it's not what I would do as my first choice LOL!


----------



## CKMatthews

GratefulGirl said:


> Welcome to the Texas thread CK! I can't imagine how terrible those losses have been. Hope you find those breeds you are looking for to help you rebuild your flock.


Thank you!! I hope so too!! Mainly for my daughters sake she is very confused as to why her "chitens" aren't there anymore:/


----------



## CKMatthews

Shann0 said:


> How is everyone enjoying the weather? High of low 70s where I'm at! This morning at 6am was about 40 degrees! I felt like I might freeze to death (lol). Let the pup out of the house and he tore down to the field running and jumping like someone had lit a fire under him. Even tried to convince the cats to join in his folly, which they politely declined with a face slap. Lol. It's my pups first winter (8 months old), so I guess he's super excited to go from high heat. How strange to experience first winter as an animal a few months old, don't you think? I can see it in his face sometimes, "what's going on here?" Lol can't wait to see him in his first snow. My last dog, Cash, absolutely adored the snow and played like a puppy every time.
> 
> How are y'all liking the break from the high temps?


I love the rain we have gotten though the cooler weather isn't my favorite(it means I can't be outside much lol)


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> Loving it! fall and spring are my favorite times of year. Not expecting any snow down here in Houston though. But I think the Farmers Almanac said this is supposed to be a cold winter for Texas!


Let's hope they were talking about North Texas....


----------



## ChickenAdmin

We've had these lingering clouds. I wish it would just rain.


----------



## back2simplelife

Jim said:


> Let's hope they were talking about North Texas....


lol nope! texas is suppose to be wet and cold.. lol
loving it!!! 66 now..


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Everyone else enjoying this weather? I'm just sitting outside and taking in the cool.


----------



## LittleWings

Doing the same thing.


----------



## Jim

Glass of wine (pino) in hand. Ahhhh. Feels nice to finally have the windows open


----------



## LittleWings

Godd morning Texans. I'm loving this 54 degrees and sunny morning!!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

We used to have camels. You can see them in all the cave exhibits in Texas. Camels are North American then migrated to the rest of the world.


----------



## Jim

Austin said:


> We used to have camels. You can see them in all the cave exhibits in Texas. Camels are North American then migrated to the rest of the world.


never knew that.


----------



## GratefulGirl

The weather is glorious! Lower humidity ahhh! The girls sure seem to like it too.


----------



## bcfox26

GratefulGirl said:


> The weather is glorious! Lower humidity ahhh! The girls sure seem to like it too.


Lower humidity. I just want a little more humidity. Everything is crackling around here. Lol. Love the temps though. It feels great. My windows are getting a work out. Opening them every day.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I just had to turn the AC on, but it's still real nice out there.


----------



## LittleWings

We got hammered with rain this morning. Power is out around town. Mine stayed on thank goodness. I've got 23 eggs in the incubator! 
Enjoy and stay dry!


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> We got hammered with rain this morning. Power is out around town. Mine stayed on thank goodness. I've got 23 eggs in the incubator! Enjoy and stay dry!


y'all got it much worse than us, was a nice storm, now some light rain. Hopefully it will sprout some nice treats for ladies.


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> y'all got it much worse than us, was a nice storm, now some light rain. Hopefully it will sprout some nice treats for ladies.


Yep. I put in 3 rows of collards, 1 1/2 rows of mustard greens and 6 cabbage plants the last few days. This rain was perfect for the garden. 
Just checked the rain gauge, we got 3/4"


----------



## LittleWings

Thanks Jim. I got your wish. My mustard and collard greens sprouted today.


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> Thanks Jim. I got your wish. My mustard and collard greens sprouted today.


nice! I have some veggies in a wheel barrel I won't be using for the fall/winter. Then, I the spring, will dump the dirt in a low spot, and have the wheel barrel available for use. Also, If we get a cold snap, I can wheel it into the greenhouse!


----------



## GratefulGirl

LittleWings said:


> We got hammered with rain this morning. Power is out around town. Mine stayed on thank goodness. I've got 23 eggs in the incubator!
> Enjoy and stay dry!


Got almost 1 1/2 inches. What kind of eggs you hatching?


----------



## LittleWings

GratefulGirl said:


> Got almost 1 1/2 inches. What kind of eggs you hatching?


Oh, the same ol thing. Ameraucana and a few SBELs. A couple of my EEs have started laying again so I set a few of those yesterday. I think I have 1 second gen OE in there but have tried to hatch 2 of them already and they weren't fertile.

The ones I set yesterday are the last set for the year. I mean it this time! I am going to be strong and not hatch through the winter. One day at a time. I can do this!


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> nice! I have some veggies in a wheel barrel I won't be using for the fall/winter. Then, I the spring, will dump the dirt in a low spot, and have the wheel barrel available for use. Also, If we get a cold snap, I can wheel it into the greenhouse!


I love it. A portable garden.


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> Oh, the same ol thing. Ameraucana and a few SBELs. A couple of my EEs have started laying again so I set a few of those yesterday. I think I have 1 second gen OE in there but have tried to hatch 2 of them already and they weren't fertile. The ones I set yesterday are the last set for the year. I mean it this time! I am going to be strong and not hatch through the winter. One day at a time. I can do this!


my bator has been off for almost 3 weeks now! Not off for the winter, but a nice break!


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> my bator has been off for almost 3 weeks now! Not off for the winter, but a nice break!


This will be the first time in over a year that I haven't had eggs of some kind in the incubator. I'm looking forward to the break.

I will have hatching eggs. If anyone is interested, PM me.


----------



## GratefulGirl

LittleWings said:


> Oh, the same ol thing. Ameraucana and a few SBELs. A couple of my EEs have started laying again so I set a few of those yesterday. I think I have 1 second gen OE in there but have tried to hatch 2 of them already and they weren't fertile.
> 
> The ones I set yesterday are the last set for the year. I mean it this time! I am going to be strong and not hatch through the winter. One day at a time. I can do this!


LOL!

I am seriously thinking about taking the plunge & getting a roo in the spring for my girls. If you have an overabundance of Americauna roos let me know. I am also still interested in a couple of pullets if you have a couple you would like to sell. Good luck with your hatch keep us posted!


----------



## LittleWings

GratefulGirl said:


> LOL!
> 
> I am seriously thinking about taking the plunge & getting a roo in the spring for my girls. If you have an overabundance of Americauna roos let me know. I am also still interested in a couple of pullets if you have a couple you would like to sell. Good luck with your hatch keep us posted!


I have some growing out now. I have made my guesses on a few but not positive on sexes yet. I will PM you when they are ready.


----------



## back2simplelife

LittleWings said:


> Yep. I put in 3 rows of collards, 1 1/2 rows of mustard greens and 6 cabbage plants the last few days. This rain was perfect for the garden.
> Just checked the rain gauge, we got 3/4"


LOVE IT! but.. but.. but.. where is the KALE!?!  lol


----------



## Jim

back2simplelife said:


> LOVE IT! but.. but.. but.. where is the KALE!?!  lol


funny thing about Kale, I could not figure out Organic kale, I mean, how do they know if it got anything non organic in it, it grows in the ocean.....then about a month or so goes by, and I realize I was getting a Kale confused with Kelp......


----------



## back2simplelife

Jim said:


> funny thing about Kale, I could not figure out Organic kale, I mean, how do they know if it got anything non organic in it, it grows in the ocean.....then about a month or so goes by, and I realize I was getting a Kale confused with Kelp......


ROFLMAO!!! KALE Jim  Yeah know.. the green stuff that looks like a cross between spinach and collard greens.. that is loaded with calcium.. LOL.. that does not taste like fish!! To be honest, the only kelp anything I can handle are those raw kelp noodles.. even the smell just... YUCK! I do take spirilulina but in pill form.. and funny enough, I actually LIKE fish.. dunno why I can't handle kelp.. lol

We can't get enough kale here.. it's crazy! If it was up to my kids, Kale chips would be a daily meal instead of a monthly snack.. lol


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> LOVE IT! but.. but.. but.. where is the KALE!?!  lol


LOL if it doesn't stop raining, I might start growing kelp.

I think it is a little early to plant kale. I think you plant it in late Jan or early Feb. I am trying to get in some carrots, radish, spinach, lettuce and turnips but the garden is too wet. It is supposed to start raining again tomorrow.


----------



## LittleWings

I got over 1 1/2" today and 100% chance of rain tomorrow.


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> I got over 1 1/2" today and 100% chance of rain tomorrow.


and a fewmilessouth, we hardly got any. But looks like we shal get plenty tomorrow!


----------



## GratefulGirl

Lots of rain here in Cat Spring today. Creeks are full San Bernard River flowing 1 foot over low water crossing but faithful truck got me to work safe this morning. Chickens not very happy with downpour this morning but they survived just fine too. Farmers & ranchers out here are very happy campers ponds are filling up.

Kale is a super food love the stuff. Sure wish it lasted longer goes bad after a couple days. Any tips?


----------



## LittleWings

Well we got 4 1/2" in two days. The drought is over in the Houston area. The water almost backed up into my coops. 

Is everyone OK?


----------



## HesedFarms

Hey Ken, 

We received the same in East Texas over the past couple of days. Our donkey is covered in red clay mud. Otherwise, grateful for the rain. I'll get one more cutting off out hay field this year if no frost by mid-November. 

Forecast calls for rain everyday next week.

Jay


----------



## LittleWings

Morning Jay.
Thats the way it has been here. As soon as it dries up enough to do anything, it rains again. 

What part of East Texas do you live in. My DW is from Alto. We go up there often. I would love to move up that way. 

Good luck getting that hay in.


----------



## emeraldskye

Awww! This thread makes me miss home. Do I count since I'm a native, displaced Texan (born and raised in Wichita Falls)? If not then I'll just stick to reading from the sidelines, from Northern California.


----------



## LittleWings

emeraldskye said:


> Awww! This thread makes me miss home. Do I count since I'm a native, displaced Texan (born and raised in Wichita Falls)? If not then I'll just stick to reading from the sidelines, from Northern California.


Well....since you are a native.  You can take a Texan out of Texas, but you can't the Texas out of a Texan. Welcome aboard!

How long have you been gone?


----------



## back2simplelife

we ended up getting about 4 inches total with that storm.. washed out some roads.. but that was about it really. Everything running at full speed for sure! Was funny seeing the river between dimebox and giddings about 1/4 mile past the actual creek and seeing a "burn ban in effect" sign next to it.. LOL


----------



## HesedFarms

LittleWings said:


> Morning Jay. Thats the way it has been here. As soon as it dries up enough to do anything, it rains again. What part of East Texas do you live in. My DW is from Alto. We go up there often. I would love to move up that way. Good luck getting that hay in.


We are a little north and eastward of Alto, about 17 miles, in a small community outside of Cushing known as Lilbert.


----------



## ShowBarnMom

Guess who has chicks!!!!!!


----------



## emeraldskye

Thanks LittleWings! I've been gone for about 12 or 13 years now. But I love going back to visit. I likely won't have much to contribute since y'all don't care (on this thread) about California stuff. But it was nice to stop in and say "howdy".


----------



## Jim

ShowBarnMom said:


> Guess who has chicks!!!!!!


sweet! And care free chicks are the best!


----------



## Jim

emeraldskye said:


> Thanks LittleWings! I've been gone for about 12 or 13 years now. But I love going back to visit. I likely won't have much to contribute since y'all don't care (on this thread) about California stuff. But it was nice to stop in and say "howdy".


Always welcome! Maybe you even have so e breeds us texans have been looking for eggs on.


----------



## LittleWings

HesedFarms said:


> We are a little north and eastward of Alto, about 17 miles, in a small community outside of Cushing known as Lilbert.


LOL Alto is big city compared to Lilbert. Maybe we can do some chicken trading or something, sometime when we are up that way. 



ShowBarnMom said:


> Guess who has chicks!!!!!!
> View attachment 13278


WooHoo! What cha got there?



emeraldskye said:


> Thanks LittleWings! I've been gone for about 12 or 13 years now. But I love going back to visit. I likely won't have much to contribute since y'all don't care (on this thread) about California stuff. But it was nice to stop in and say "howdy".


Well, keep reading from the sidelines. We might come up with something that jogs your memory.  Stop in and say howdy, anytime!


----------



## ShowBarnMom

LW : my first successful hatch from my breeding project. Fingers crossed. They are bred to be frizzled Easter eggers.


----------



## back2simplelife

FINALLY! My first successful hatch! Here are 3 of the 5 hatched so far.. one more pipping.. not sure about the other 7 yet but we are only on day 20 still so.. fingers are crossed! THANK YOU LW for holding my hand through my first attempt.. that was def rough and you helped me learned from our mistakes! Now.. next goal is to get the temp right so our next batch isn't hatching on day 19! NO idea what happened with my camera phone.. will try to get it figured out and take more later.


----------



## ShowBarnMom

They are so cute!!!! 

So proud!


----------



## back2simplelife

ShowBarnMom said:


> They are so cute!!!!
> 
> So proud!


They are adorable!


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> FINALLY! My first successful hatch! Here are 3 of the 5 hatched so far.. one more pipping.. not sure about the other 7 yet but we are only on day 20 still so.. fingers are crossed! THANK YOU LW for holding my hand through my first attempt.. that was def rough and you helped me learned from our mistakes! Now.. next goal is to get the temp right so our next batch isn't hatching on day 19! NO idea what happened with my camera phone.. will try to get it figured out and take more later.


No problem. You did a great job! Those are gorgeous chicks AND they are from your chickens. Congratulations!


----------



## back2simplelife

LittleWings said:


> No problem. You did a great job! Those are gorgeous chicks AND they are from your chickens. Congratulations!


 That they are! Crazy huh.. lol I haven't seen the one that pipped this morning at 2 move :-( not sure what is up. And nothing at all from the others.. not sure what happened.. guess we shall wait a lil longer and see. 
on another note.. dear wise one.. do I try to wash some of this yolk off the two chicks in the bator? Maybe with a warm rag or something? They are bad! nothing like the first three at all! The yolk wasn't as digested with these two so it made a mess!


----------



## LittleWings

ShowBarnMom said:


> LW : my first successful hatch from my breeding project. Fingers crossed. They are bred to be frizzled Easter eggers.


Frizzled EEs sound fun. Congratulations! I wish I had more room for projects. This is so much fun  Good luck!!


----------



## Jim

Picked up some new Lavendar Orpington Chicks to add to my flock! Had it drive up to Crosby, Tx, but worth it. Hink JC crossed with Greenfire Farms. Only had three, but, she also had some BCM (already resold them) and Blue Red Laced Wyandottes ( those are listed as well), but, so happy with my new three flock members!


----------



## GratefulGirl

back2simplelife said:


> FINALLY! My first successful hatch! Here are 3 of the 5 hatched so far.. one more pipping.. not sure about the other 7 yet but we are only on day 20 still so.. fingers are crossed! THANK YOU LW for holding my hand through my first attempt.. that was def rough and you helped me learned from our mistakes! Now.. next goal is to get the temp right so our next batch isn't hatching on day 19! NO idea what happened with my camera phone.. will try to get it figured out and take more later.


Congrats they are so cute!


----------



## GratefulGirl

Jim said:


> Picked up some new Lavendar Orpington Chicks to add to my flock! Had it drive up to Crosby, Tx, but worth it. Hink JC crossed with Greenfire Farms. Only had three, but, she also had some BCM (already resold them) and Blue Red Laced Wyandottes ( those are listed as well), but, so happy with my new three flock members!


Color me jeaaalous! Adorable!


----------



## Jim

back2simplelife said:


> FINALLY! My first successful hatch! Here are 3 of the 5 hatched so far.. one more pipping.. not sure about the other 7 yet but we are only on day 20 still so.. fingers are crossed! THANK YOU LW for holding my hand through my first attempt.. that was def rough and you helped me learned from our mistakes! Now.. next goal is to get the temp right so our next batch isn't hatching on day 19! NO idea what happened with my camera phone.. will try to get it figured out and take more later.


Congrats! I just love hearing of new people dipping their toes into the hatching pool!


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> Congrats! I just love hearing of new people dipping their toes into the hatching pool!


Yep. One more good hatch and she can take off her floaties and swim with the big kids. lol 

Again. Great job Lisa!


----------



## back2simplelife

LittleWings said:


> Yep. One more good hatch and she can take off her floaties and swim with the big kids. lol
> 
> Again. Great job Lisa!


I dunno guys.. 5 out of the 13 developed (we didn't check for movement on lock down.. just looked for size of the dark and they were all around the same size) have hatched.. one quit after a pip.. the others I have NO idea what happened! Tonight at midnight it will be day 22.. We lost the one that started hatching in the bator on day 18 before lock down but.. pretty sure I have some more trial and errors to go.. This was better than the first BY FAR but... I wouldn't call it a good hatch yet.. think I need the floaties a few more goes! Sadly my hens that are with a roo have slowed WAY down/stopped and the only two that are really laying are the mamas of these 5..(my BO and Ginger) I need more eggs to try but after taking such a loss on these 18.. eeekk.. not sure what to do!


----------



## back2simplelife

Jim said:


> Picked up some new Lavendar Orpington Chicks to add to my flock! Had it drive up to Crosby, Tx, but worth it. Hink JC crossed with Greenfire Farms. Only had three, but, she also had some BCM (already resold them) and Blue Red Laced Wyandottes ( those are listed as well), but, so happy with my new three flock members!


These are SOOOO stinking cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## back2simplelife

Good thing about the EcoGlow Chick Brooder.. Not a fire hazard like a heating lamp.. Bad thing.. Chicks are afraid of the dark! Now, if only they made a fire proof, safe nightlight!


----------



## Jim

back2simplelife said:


> Good thing about the EcoGlow Chick Brooder.. Not a fire hazard like a heating lamp.. Bad thing.. Chicks are afraid of the dark! Now, if only they made a fire proof, safe nightlight!


Why not use a little LED night light?


----------



## back2simplelife

Jim said:


> Why not use a little LED night light?


good idea!... not sure how I can get one to plug in, in the brooder though.. there is only a small hole for the cord.. something def worth playing around with though! Thanks Jim!


----------



## Jim

back2simplelife said:


> good idea!... not sure how I can get one to plug in, in the brooder though.. there is only a small hole for the cord.. something def worth playing around with though! Thanks Jim!


 Drill a bigger whole? Or, just hard wire it in , or a plug in.


----------



## tednbren

Don't see any new posts since end of July. Must be the heat got to everyone. Actually here in Salt Flat, TX we got monsoons. Poured rain for 4 days and nights. Talk about mud and rushing water. SO if you got this, maybe you washed away. I got 5 hens and one rooster in March 2013. First chickens I ever had. I wanted the hens for eggs and the rooster ended up with me because if someone didn't take him, it would be "curtains" for him. He's a well mannered boy and lets the girls eat first. He doesn't cause any problems at all. They are Rhode Island Reds and are looking much better now that they are at the end of a molt. Hopefully they will be laying again soon. They did very well all summer. I enjoy them. They are funny to watch. They just got a different coop and I think they will be warmer through the winter months. Just wanted to say Hi!


----------



## Jim

tednbren said:


> Don't see any new posts since end of July. Must be the heat got to everyone. Actually here in Salt Flat, TX we got monsoons. Poured rain for 4 days and nights. Talk about mud and rushing water. SO if you got this, maybe you washed away. I got 5 hens and one rooster in March 2013. First chickens I ever had. I wanted the hens for eggs and the rooster ended up with me because if someone didn't take him, it would be "curtains" for him. He's a well mannered boy and lets the girls eat first. He doesn't cause any problems at all. They are Rhode Island Reds and are looking much better now that they are at the end of a molt. Hopefully they will be laying again soon. They did very well all summer. I enjoy them. They are funny to watch. They just got a different coop and I think they will be warmer through the winter months. Just wanted to say Hi!


There are post, not sure why you are not seeing them.


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> Good thing about the EcoGlow Chick Brooder.. Not a fire hazard like a heating lamp.. Bad thing.. Chicks are afraid of the dark! Now, if only they made a fire proof, safe nightlight!


I used a socket like this in my hatcher. It would work in a brooder too. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Westingh...Base-Socket-and-Cord-Switch-7000300/203247092


----------



## LittleWings

tednbren said:


> Don't see any new posts since end of July. Must be the heat got to everyone. Actually here in Salt Flat, TX we got monsoons. Poured rain for 4 days and nights. Talk about mud and rushing water. SO if you got this, maybe you washed away. I got 5 hens and one rooster in March 2013. First chickens I ever had. I wanted the hens for eggs and the rooster ended up with me because if someone didn't take him, it would be "curtains" for him. He's a well mannered boy and lets the girls eat first. He doesn't cause any problems at all. They are Rhode Island Reds and are looking much better now that they are at the end of a molt. Hopefully they will be laying again soon. They did very well all summer. I enjoy them. They are funny to watch. They just got a different coop and I think they will be warmer through the winter months. Just wanted to say Hi!


Hi, welcome to the forum. Salt Flat is way out there. I had to look it up on the map.

There has been a lot of rain and flooding across Texas recently. I have had enough for now.

Good luck with your flock.


----------



## back2simplelife

went and bought a LED nightlight today.. sure wish this rain would stop so we could work on the wood brooder! Right now they are in a plastic tote so holes are kinda limited.. just keeping the room light on at night which is getting annoying so def going to play with it now.. lol


----------



## LittleWings

Brrrrrr Good morning Texans!

We didn't get a drop of rain in Houston yesterday. WooooHoooo! I even got to do a little gardening.


----------



## Jim

We got a bit here. But sure is cold, Woke up to temps in the 50's, but, at least it was nice enough out to have coffee out back, sitting in the hot tub, watching the dogs and chickens roam the yard


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> We got a bit here. But sure is cold, Woke up to temps in the 50's, but, at least it was nice enough out to have coffee out back, sitting in the hot tub, watching the dogs and chickens roam the yard


Sitting in the hot tub?


----------



## Blessings4Mommy

Hey guys! Any thoughts on tonight's and possibly tomorrow's freeze? We ( Bulverde,Tx) are supposed to have freezing temps for 4 hours tonight and maybe some tomorrow, too. Guess we'll be putting the Brinsea Brooder Heater in the coop tonight.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Maybe a light freeze here for a bit 20% chance for rain. I have hay bales on the north & east side of their pen to block the wind will put plastic on the door too. Girls will get a nice portion of scratch before bed to rev up their metabolism.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

We're waiting on it to hit us now. It's already pretty cold. I'm going to start a fire here in a but to enjoy the outdoors before we're stuck inside.


----------



## Jim

I didn't think about extra scratch, thanks for the idea. We won't hit freezing, but those north winds will be cold. Getting my "winter" plastic up now.


----------



## LittleWings

We have been getting ready for a couple of days. We have so many outdoor potted plants to deal with. Most are too big to bring in. The newest addition to the coop just got turned into a greenhouse for a while. 
I'm not adding any heat to the coops but the brooder stall has 2 heat lamps in it. I hope those little buggers are OK. I'll probably be going out there in the middle of the night to check on them.


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> We have been getting ready for a couple of days. We have so many outdoor potted plants to deal with. Most are too big to bring in. The newest addition to the coop just got turned into a greenhouse for a while.  I'm not adding any heat to the coops but the brooder stall has 2 heat lamps in it. I hope those little buggers are OK. I'll probably be going out there in the middle of the night to check on them.


I keep an outdoor thermometer sensor in the brooder, and then put it bedside to keep eye on the temp without having to go out.


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> I keep an outdoor thermometer sensor in the brooder, and then put it bedside to keep eye on the temp without having to go out.


Thats a good idea. Mine is too far away from the house for that though. I leave it in the brooder and it records highs and lows.

So far they have done OK. I think 36 is as cold as its gotten here.


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> Thats a good idea. Mine is too far away from the house for that though. I leave it in the brooder and it records highs and lows. So far they have done OK. I think 36 is as cold as its gotten here.


all has been well so far.


----------



## bcfox26

We had freezing temps here for about 4 hrs one night and 8 the next. Chickens were fine. My husband still thinks they need a heat lamp for when it gets below freezing but I think they should be fine. Been gorgeous during the day time time. Nice 60-70s weather.


----------



## Jim

I worried about ours the first year, then started reading more and more of people up north, not using heat, and doing just fine. Like the Chicken Whisperer said recently, the heat in summer is harder than the cold if winter to most breeds of chicken. Just give them a draft free place to huddle together and the will be ok.


----------



## Jim

Jim said:


> I worried about ours the first year, then started reading more and more of people up north, not using heat, and doing just fine. Like the Chicken Whisperer said recently, the heat in summer is harder than the cold if winter to most breeds of chicken. Just give them a draft free place to huddle together and the will be ok.


Assuming we are talking about grown birds, and not chicks.


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> I worried about ours the first year, then started reading more and more of people up north, not using heat, and doing just fine. Like the Chicken Whisperer said recently, the heat in summer is harder than the cold if winter to most breeds of chicken. Just give them a draft free place to huddle together and the will be ok.


I used heat lamps the first winter also. Then like you, I read that they don't need it and haven't done it since. 
I lost two chicks Wed night. Not from the cold but from the heat. I was worried about the cold and lowered the heat lamp in the brooder. Thursday morning when I found them dead, I checked the temps under the heat lamp and it was 125 degrees directly under the lamp. I cooked the poor little things.  I raised it back up and everyone was fine this morning.


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> I used heat lamps the first winter also. Then like you, I read that they don't need it and haven't done it since. I lost two chicks Wed night. Not from the cold but from the heat. I was worried about the cold and lowered the heat lamp in the brooder. Thursday morning when I found them dead, I checked the temps under the heat lamp and it was 125 degrees directly under the lamp. I cooked the poor little things.  I raised it back up and everyone was fine this morning.


oh no LW! That is sad, I know you must have been heartbroken when you saw it!


----------



## GratefulGirl

LittleWings said:


> I used heat lamps the first winter also. Then like you, I read that they don't need it and haven't done it since.
> I lost two chicks Wed night. Not from the cold but from the heat. I was worried about the cold and lowered the heat lamp in the brooder. Thursday morning when I found them dead, I checked the temps under the heat lamp and it was 125 degrees directly under the lamp. I cooked the poor little things.  I raised it back up and everyone was fine this morning.


Aw man so sorry LW!!


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> oh no LW! That is sad, I know you must have been heartbroken when you saw it!





GratefulGirl said:


> Aw man so sorry LW!!


Thanks y'all. Live and learn I guess.

I broke weak and set more eggs yesterday. I just can't bring myself to eat them. I have hens for eating eggs but the hatchers make me feel guilty, somehow.

Some of my hens have started laying again after a long egg drought. The heat is definitely harder on them than the cold.

Its going to be 80 today. Maybe 85 tomorrow! Time to go out and undo all of the preparations that were made for the cold snap.


----------



## bcfox26

What do y'all do for water not freezing? I personally think they are fine in the freezing weather but how do you keep unfrozen water out there?


----------



## Jim

bcfox26 said:


> What do y'all do for water not freezing? I personally think they are fine in the freezing weather but how do you keep unfrozen water out there?


lol, water freezing, sorry, I am in Galveston County, we might get a freeze every few years, never enough to worry about it. If I were in north Texas, well, maybe someone up there can help ya. Maybe on the freeze days, you have to freshen up the water, or use like a fish tank water warmer in the bucket, or, electric tape, not the black stuff, but tape you use on a hose that plugs in). Like heating tape that could be used on the water lines from the bucket if you use a nipple system.


----------



## bcfox26

Jim said:


> lol, water freezing, sorry, I am in Galveston County, we might get a freeze every few years, never enough to worry about it. If I were in north Texas, well, maybe someone up there can help ya. Maybe on the freeze days, you have to freshen up the water, or use like a fish tank water warmer in the bucket, or, electric tape, not the black stuff, but tape you use on a hose that plugs in). Like heating tape that could be used on the water lines from the bucket if you use a nipple system.


Ha I know right. It usually doesn't freeze too often but depends on the year. We haven't had a bad winter long freeze in awhile but we do get freezing weather. I'll have to just keep checking it. Finally got the doors wind block so it'll be a little warmer in the coop for the girls. Picked a terrible day to do it. Winds were about a constant 30 mph with lots of dirt in it. Yucky. Also put up a half wall to cover the inside of the coop to make it easier for me to clean. The outside of the walls are covered but The pallets openings inside the coop were driving me crazy so I felt the need to cover them. Ha. Like the chickens care but it's easier on me.


----------



## LittleWings

bcfox26 said:


> What do y'all do for water not freezing? I personally think they are fine in the freezing weather but how do you keep unfrozen water out there?


I have had a nipple system for 2 winters and haven't had a problem, but the last 2 winters have not been that cold. It would take a hard freeze to freeze the pipes the nipples are in because they are in the coops. If we do get a freeze here, it won't last more than a few days so I guess I will just make the best of it. If I lived up North (Dallas lol), I would put the heat tape on the pipes and/or insulate them.


----------



## back2simplelife

bcfox26 said:


> What do y'all do for water not freezing? I personally think they are fine in the freezing weather but how do you keep unfrozen water out there?


Have you seen on pinterest the cinder blocks with the light bulbs or the cookie tins with the light bulbs? Pretty clever! When I was growing up in MT.. we just made sure they had fresh water in the morning.. and again at night.. if the days were below, we would check them during the day as well and dump as needed. Can not imagine doing that now!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

This weather has been great! 72, and a little humid, but not that bad.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

66 and waiting for the rain to come. It's that bone chilling dampness.


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> Have you seen on pinterest the cinder blocks with the light bulbs or the cookie tins with the light bulbs? Pretty clever! When I was growing up in MT.. we just made sure they had fresh water in the morning.. and again at night.. if the days were below, we would check them during the day as well and dump as needed. Can not imagine doing that now!


I am thinking of doing something like that with my FF buckets. I'm going to put a light bulb under the bottom pot to keep it warm.


----------



## back2simplelife

Help Help Help.. is Corid 1/2t or 1/4t per gallon water for 2-3 week old chicks?


----------



## back2simplelife

back2simplelife said:


> Help Help Help.. is Corid 1/2t or 1/4t per gallon water for 2-3 week old chicks?


got it.. 1/2 t


----------



## back2simplelife

ugh!! I can not figure out which one has bloody scours! They are ALL eating.. all active.. they are all covered in fermented feed and look terrible but none really look "fluffed". HOW did this happen.. they are inside and am I going to lose all 17 of my babies??


----------



## Jim

back2simplelife said:


> ugh!! I can not figure out which one has bloody scours! They are ALL eating.. all active.. they are all covered in fermented feed and look terrible but none really look "fluffed". HOW did this happen.. they are inside and am I going to lose all 17 of my babies??


if cocci is a concern, and you are using I medicated feed, I would say let them all have it.


----------



## Jim

Jim said:


> if cocci is a concern, and you are using I medicated feed, I would say let them all have it.


.* Un medicated


----------



## back2simplelife

Jim said:


> if cocci is a concern, and you are using I medicated feed, I would say let them all have it.


I treated them all just now but no one is drinking :-( right now I am just trying to prepare for losses I guess. Had to put down my oldest hen last night who appeared to be FULL of cancer. My emotions are shot! Never saw the blood until today.. wasn't any last night.. no one is "acting" sick. any idea what my odds are as far as how many to expect to lose?


----------



## LittleWings

You are finding bloody poop in the brooder? Start the corid at 1/2 tsp per gallon, like you said. Change it daily and it should stop it. Are you using medicated feed?


----------



## back2simplelife

Yes and yes...noo idea how it got in!


----------



## back2simplelife

I keep trying to figure out which one the blood came from...just fed them some dry food...they all ran up to it and ate...pretty sure most of them have drank already... Feathers are between the loss of fluff and feathers coming in...mixed with fermented feed all over them but watched them all yesterday clean themselves. 
It's my understanding blood starts day 2-3, correct? Death at 5-6? It takes 6 days to complete the cycle...is that right?


----------



## GratefulGirl

BTSL wish I could help I have no experience with diseases. I know someone will answer your latest question shortly. So sorry about the loss of your hen I know how much it hurts to lose one of your girls. Good luck with your 17 chickies & thanks for sharing so I can learn. xoxo


----------



## back2simplelife

GratefulGirl said:


> BTSL wish I could help I have no experience with diseases. I know someone will answer your latest question shortly. So sorry about the loss of your hen I know how much it hurts to lose one of your girls. Good luck with your 17 chickies & thanks for sharing so I can learn. xoxo


Thanks hun. They are all "hanging in there" but really don't look well at all. It's so hard watching them look like they are minutes from dying one min and chasing a fly the next :-(


----------



## back2simplelife

alrighty.. Jim and Ken.. I thought ya both agreed FALL was Nov/Dec? Now THIS cold is like Wyo BBBRRRRR what happened to fall? LMAO!!!! Hubby ran into snow last night on his way home (Giddings) See a bunch of everyone is suppose to tonight.. STAY WARM and STAY SAFE!


----------



## Jim

back2simplelife said:


> alrighty.. Jim and Ken.. I thought ya both agreed FALL was Nov/Dec? Now THIS cold is like Wyo BBBRRRRR what happened to fall? LMAO!!!! Hubby ran into snow last night on his way home (Giddings) See a bunch of everyone is suppose to tonight.. STAY WARM and STAY SAFE!


it is cold all the way down here! Have the brooder in the lean-to that is wrapped in plastic, with a heater inside. Sure hoping my tomatoes stay safe too!


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> alrighty.. Jim and Ken.. I thought ya both agreed FALL was Nov/Dec? Now THIS cold is like Wyo BBBRRRRR what happened to fall? LMAO!!!! Hubby ran into snow last night on his way home (Giddings) See a bunch of everyone is suppose to tonight.. STAY WARM and STAY SAFE!


I think we are going to miss the hard stuff here. Everyone North of us is going to freeze though. 
The weather is crazy all over the world now. You don't know what to expect anymore.

Hunker down folks, it's gonna be a cold week coming up.


----------



## minmin1258

Lol what do ya mean going t be cold... Brrrrr!!! It's already starting t snow again! Light flaky stuff 
all around the area.


----------



## back2simplelife

very true! Friends in NC are wearing flip flops and shorts the other day! Wonder if this has anything to do with the fact that the Sun's magnetic something or other is about to flip? Things that make ya say Humm.....
http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2013/05aug_fieldflip/


----------



## Shann0

Down around 32 degrees at night, up to 45 during the day up in north Texas now! This past weekend we got some sleet, flurries, and rain. Ugh.  I freeze to death, I'm not meant for windy cold.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

It's 50 here in San Marcos. Feels colder than that.


----------



## nj2wv

It's 36 here and it feels warmer than that. I don't even have the heat on. Lol. I guess I got used to the 15 degree temps. Lol.


----------



## nj2wv

Oops sorry. This is the Texas thread. I am not from Texas so please disregard the above post.


----------



## LittleWings

nj2wv said:


> Oops sorry. This is the Texas thread. I am not from Texas so please disregard the above post.


No problem. We love to talk weather.  Where are you? It's going to be 34 here in Houston tonight.


----------



## minmin1258

LittleWings said:


> No problem. We love to talk weather.  Where are you? It's going to be 34 here in Houston tonight.


He's back here in WV. I'm not from there either but I have family in Waco so I keep in touch.


----------



## nj2wv

I am originally from New Jersey then moved to West Virginia two years ago. I am a she not a he lol. My husband is disabled so I handle all the outside chores and chicken keeping. I love talking weather too. Supposed to get some snow tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## minmin1258

So sorry. Thank you for correcting me. Hope I didn't insult you, definitely wasn't my intention. It's already snowing here, and right now still not too cold outside. Dreading Thursday morning though...16 is way too ccccold for me!!!!


----------



## Jim

minmin1258 said:


> So sorry. Thank you for correcting me. Hope I didn't insult you, definitely wasn't my intention. It's already snowing here, and right now still not too cold outside. Dreading Thursday morning though...16 is way too ccccold for me!!!!


if it were 16 where I was, I don't even know what I would do. That is just crazy living conditions to me. Although, I am always thankful some people like it, otherwise the whole south would look like New York City. . Be as crowded as, that is.


----------



## kessy09

I would melt in Texas weather. It's currently -15f here today (but that's with the wind chill-strong northerly wind today). Without the wind (so inside the coop) the temp is only -4f. I have one cream legbar inside as I think he might have gotten some frostbite on his feet yesterday. I noticed the water jug was tipped and there was ice around his toes. He must have knocked it onto himself. I hope he recovers ok. Walking better this morning. All the other birds are totally fine. Mostly hanging out inside but they've got to go out for food and water. I'm out every hour changing water dishes to fresh ones. Daylight lasts from 7:30 am until 4pm. Snowing hard today-expected to get a foot of snow.


----------



## nj2wv

minmin1258 said:


> So sorry. Thank you for correcting me. Hope I didn't insult you, definitely wasn't my intention. It's already snowing here, and right now still not too cold outside. Dreading Thursday morning though...16 is way too ccccold for me!!!!


I was not offended at all. I hope I didn't sound like I was. We have snow now. I don't mind the cold too much. The only thing I don't like about it is trying to keep the pipes from freezing!


----------



## Jim

kessy09 said:


> I would melt in Texas weather. It's currently -15f here today (but that's with the wind chill-strong northerly wind today). Without the wind (so inside the coop) the temp is only -4f. I have one cream legbar inside as I think he might have gotten some frostbite on his feet yesterday. I noticed the water jug was tipped and there was ice around his toes. He must have knocked it onto himself. I hope he recovers ok. Walking better this morning. All the other birds are totally fine. Mostly hanging out inside but they've got to go out for food and water. I'm out every hour changing water dishes to fresh ones. Daylight lasts from 7:30 am until 4pm. Snowing hard today-expected to get a foot of snow.


it is so funny to hear that! We start to panic for our chicks safety when it gets down near 40!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Jim said:


> if it were 16 where I was, I don't even know what I would do. That is just crazy living conditions to me. Although, I am always thankful some people like it, otherwise the whole south would look like New York City. . Be as crowded as, that is.


Start a fire indoors? That's what I would do. Too cold for me!


----------



## Jim

Austin said:


> Start a fire indoors? That's what I would do. Too cold for me!


in the fireplace, right. ;-)


----------



## LittleWings

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Jim

A day to celebrate the turkey!


----------



## nj2wv

Happy thanksgiving !!


----------



## back2simplelife

Happy Thanksgiving ya'll! Hope everyone is staying WARM!


----------



## minmin1258

Hope everyone is having a Blessed Thanksgiving with your families. Make lots of memories to cherish forever.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Happy Thanksgiving everyone I hope you are having a wonderful day! xoxo, Becky


----------



## Jim

I have had 4 broodys lately, and gave them eggs. Today is hatch for one of them. LW, one of the broodys is one of the BCM hens I bought from you. She has been a good broody so far, and I may even leave her a few of the chicks to raise. Most the eggs are sera a, but there are a few full sized in there. The first of our splash and blue Orpingtons!


----------



## OrangeCatRex

Oh my I have been gone too long. Hi fellow Texans!


----------



## Jim

OrangeCatRex said:


> Oh my I have been gone too long. Hi fellow Texans!


howdeyand welcome back from wherever uouhavebeen


----------



## fox

Another texan to add to the ranks. But technically I won't be a chicken owner til tomorrow. For now I'm just a coop builder........


----------



## LittleWings

Welcome aboard!
I hope your chickens adapt quickly and start laying for you soon. I saw your coop on another thread and it looks like you are ready to go. Good luck!


----------



## Jim

fox said:


> Another texan to add to the ranks. But technically I won't be a chicken owner til tomorrow. For now I'm just a coop builder........


lol, coop builder, that is one thing some people put off too long, glad to see you got it in the right order!


----------



## fox

Well I'm was an army carpenter. So I went after what I knew first. Chickens came home today. They seem to love the coop.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Anyone ever been pecked in the eye? It is red all around the white but no blood in the iris. It does not hurt per se just feels sticky & no vision abnormalities.


----------



## Shann0

You got pecked in the eye?! Any continuous discharge? Is it still watery? Can you visibly see any abrasions or scratches? Eyes can go south quickly.


----------



## CKMatthews

GratefulGirl said:


> Anyone ever been pecked in the eye? It is red all around the white but no blood in the iris. It does not hurt per se just feels sticky & no vision abnormalities.


I haven't been pecked but I have been bucked off horses and have received a couple of black eyes and have gotten hay in them and they have been irritated(kind of like you described) and what i have used are some saline drops to flush them twice a day and they have healed quickly!!


----------



## GratefulGirl

Yes it happened yesterday at 4:00. There is no pain, vision loss or watering at all just a little uncomfortable as my eye feels dry & scratchy. I am using a saline eye wash which helps a lot. I do see the small tear where she pecked it is in the white right on the edge of the iris. Trying to get opthamologist appt will let y'all know outcome. Thanks for comments!


----------



## fox

Holy cow!! Hope all is well. Glad your not in pain. I would be eatin chicken for dinner though.


----------



## Shann0

fox said:


> Holy cow!! Hope all is well. Glad your not in pain. I would be eatin chicken for dinner though.


I second this!


----------



## back2simplelife

GratefulGirl said:


> Yes it happened yesterday at 4:00. There is no pain, vision loss or watering at all just a little uncomfortable as my eye feels dry & scratchy. I am using a saline eye wash which helps a lot. I do see the small tear where she pecked it is in the white right on the edge of the iris. Trying to get opthamologist appt will let y'all know outcome. Thanks for comments!


Oh no hun! How are you feeling today?


----------



## ChickenAdmin

GratefulGirl said:


> Yes it happened yesterday at 4:00. There is no pain, vision loss or watering at all just a little uncomfortable as my eye feels dry & scratchy. I am using a saline eye wash which helps a lot. I do see the small tear where she pecked it is in the white right on the edge of the iris. Trying to get opthamologist appt will let y'all know outcome. Thanks for comments!


Is it still an issue? If so I would say an ophthalmologists in order.

I would fear the cornea has an issue.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Update: saw opthamologist yesterday the cornea is fine thank God! She put me on antibiotic drops as a preventative. So it looks worse than it is! Lesson learned I will be wearing my glasses when visiting with the chickens lol. Thanks for the well wishes all! Becky


----------



## kaufranc

That looks painful! Glad it is not! Get better


----------



## Jim

GratefulGirl said:


> Update: saw opthamologist yesterday the cornea is fine thank God! She put me on antibiotic drops as a preventative. So it looks worse than it is! Lesson learned I will be wearing my glasses when visiting with the chickens lol. Thanks for the well wishes all! Becky


. Wow, that looks bad. Glad all is well


----------



## minmin1258

Holy Toledo!!! That was an unlucky peck! Sure looks bad though. So how did she taste? Lol jk.


----------



## OrangeCatRex

Hey Jim, and ouch! Gratefulgurl. I had been caught up in lookin for work, now I'm caught up in workin. Danged the luck! Good to be back with the flock.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Awww she just pecked at something shiny like chickens do! She is my favorite as well as my husbands' and our 11 girls are pets. This EE literally stands in the elevated hen house door in the evening nuzzling under my arm or on my tummy until I pick her up. No way I could eat her lol!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

GratefulGirl said:


> Update: saw opthamologist yesterday the cornea is fine thank God! She put me on antibiotic drops as a preventative. So it looks worse than it is! Lesson learned I will be wearing my glasses when visiting with the chickens lol. Thanks for the well wishes all! Becky
> 
> View attachment 13870


I wish you a speedy recovery! That looks bad, but I think anything dealing with the eye will be that way.


----------



## minmin1258

Hey GrstefulGirl, how's the eye doing? Everything ok?


----------



## ChickenAdmin

minmin1258 said:


> Hey GrstefulGirl, how's the eye doing? Everything ok?


I was wondering the same thing myself.


----------



## nj2wv

I hope you are doing well.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Yes healing up very nicely. Redness is diminishing & not as scratchy so all is well. Thank you everyone for the thoughts & well wishes! Hope everyone is toasty warm chickens here in Cat Spring are fine but no icy stuff here!


----------



## Jim

GratefulGirl said:


> Yes healing up very nicely. Redness is diminishing & not as scratchy so all is well. Thank you everyone for the thoughts & well wishes! Hope everyone is toasty warm chickens here in Cat Spring are fine but no icy stuff here!


 staying warm here, and the brooder box is holding at 66 just outside the lamp, so, the 3 week olds are holding their own! The 1 week olds are inside , in the bathtub in a bucket!


----------



## minmin1258

No bitties here yet to brood. They are coming on the 21st or 23rd. If you want t see what I'm dealing with today and can get the TV broadcast if the Pittsburgh game...check it out....brrrrr!!!! Snow three inches deep and still coming. Chickens are outside the coop in the run and loving it! Although they are eating like horses today!


----------



## OrangeCatRex

Great news Gurl. And we just missed the icy storm here in northeast Texas. Wasn't so kind to the Paris area (1 hour north of here).


----------



## matt_kas

minmin1258 said:


> No bitties here yet to brood. They are coming on the 21st or 23rd. If you want t see what I'm dealing with today and can get the TV broadcast if the Pittsburgh game...check it out....brrrrr!!!! Snow three inches deep and still coming. Chickens are outside the coop in the run and loving it! Although they are eating like horses today!


The snow at the eagles game was almost 8 inches!!! Ref went out in the middle of the field with a ruler!!!


----------



## LittleWings

matt_kas said:


> The snow at the eagles game was almost 8 inches!!! Ref went out in the middle of the field with a ruler!!!


Im watching that game. Its crazy! Haven't seen football like this in a long time.


----------



## fox

I am glad your eye is healin up


----------



## GratefulGirl

Thank you fox definitely a lesson learned!


----------



## GratefulGirl

This is not related to chickens but is anyone else feeling sad about the Astrodome being dolished? Sooo many memories there from childhood all the way through to adult experiences. I held out hope that it would be refurbished but the reality of it coming down has hit hard!!! So strange how sad I am about it!


----------



## matt_kas

Is that where the cowboys play(ed)? ( I'm from philly and don't really follow sports)If it is then yes, when I was younger we used to go on boyishness trips with my dad to Dallas and they would Always hold a big party there. I got to meet Drew Pearsons and wear his Super Bowl wring!!! It was one of the best childhood memories I have had yet! ( I'm 15 )


----------



## minmin1258

Yes Matt I believe that is where the Cowboys played. It is an impressive landmark and sad to know it won't b there any longer. I live in West Virginia but I used t drive truck so I've bn past it several times. I personally don't have any "memories" made there but it's sad t know others who do will never be able to relive them by visiting the field again. It was a construction marvel of its time!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

GratefulGirl said:


> This is not related to chickens but is anyone else feeling sad about the Astrodome being dolished? Sooo many memories there from childhood all the way through to adult experiences. I held out hope that it would be refurbished but the reality of it coming down has hit hard!!! So strange how sad I am about it!


I was hoping they would find a way to re-purpose it. It's a shame to have it go.


----------



## LittleWings

The Astrodome is where the Houston Oilers and Astros played. It got old and they wouldn't build a new stadium so the Oilers moved to Tennessee. They were gone for a few years and then we built a new stadium and got a new team. 

I have great memories of the Dome. My dad took me there while it was still being built and still had cranes inside. 

I worked on the new Reliant stadium during construction. These pics are from the Reliant job site looking at the Dome.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Those are awesome pics LW. So far 3 of the 4 ramps are gone but I don't know what is next or how the rest is coming down.


----------



## minmin1258

Ok there Matt my apologies again I was wrong. Someday I'll learn t keep my mouth shut. Sorry.


----------



## LittleWings

GratefulGirl said:


> Those are awesome pics LW. So far 3 of the 4 ramps are gone but I don't know what is next or how the rest is coming down.


We had a bond election to refurbish it but it didn't pass. The Sports Authority doesn't want it either so it will probably get torn down.



minmin1258 said:


> Ok there Matt my apologies again I was wrong. Someday I'll learn t keep my mouth shut. Sorry.


No worries. Thanks for understanding our attachment to the old girl. It was our 8th Wonder Of The World.


----------



## Jim

Yep, it is sad to see it go.


----------



## minmin1258

I agree!!!!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

26 this morning! Man, I'm going to have to find a way to heat the bus stop for the kids.


----------



## matt_kas

Anybody live near Cyprus?? Outside of Huston?


----------



## GratefulGirl

Good morning I am west of Houston close to New Ulm.


----------



## matt_kas

GratefulGirl said:


> Good morning I am west of Houston close to New Ulm.


How's your eye doing?


----------



## Jim

matt_kas said:


> Anybody live near Cyprus?? Outside of Huston?


matt, there are some of us, but in or south of Houston. Did you get added to the map? I can't recall the link, but LW put it in, early in the thread.


----------



## GratefulGirl

It is much better Matt thank you the red is almost gone! Jim I should try that map again too. Reminder to self!


----------



## CKMatthews

Ok my Texas friends!!! I am interested in some show pigeons!! I am picking up my first pair of west of England tumblers this weekend and I was wondering if y'all knew of anyone who had fantails,capuchin,frillback,tiger swallows,& fairy/spot swallows?! 

I know this is a chicken group but maybe y'all could help or even point me in the direction I need to go to find a pigeon thread or group!!!!


----------



## LittleWings

matt_kas said:


> Anybody live near Cyprus?? Outside of Huston?


I'm deep in the heart of Houston. Are you planning a trip down this way?



GratefulGirl said:


> It is much better Matt thank you the red is almost gone! Jim I should try that map again too. Reminder to self!


 I'm glad your eye is doing better.  
Here is a link to the map. https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=208641837712679712555.0004e3d6d782dd6599d99

Sorry CKMatthews, I don't know anyone with pigeons. Good luck.


----------



## matt_kas

LittleWings said:


> I'm deep in the heart of Houston. Are you planning a trip down this way? I'm glad your eye is doing better.  Here is a link to the map. https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=208641837712679712555.0004e3d6d782dd6599d99 Sorry CKMatthews, I don't know anyone with pigeons. Good luck.


No just curious, my aunt lives in cypruss!


----------



## GratefulGirl

CK sorry I don't know anything about pigeons but good luck with that!


----------



## Jim

No pigion knowledge here either.


----------



## matt_kas

I know somebody who has 3-400 pigeons, i could ask them if they could ship you eggs, were in PA thought do you want to risk something during shipping?


----------



## Shann0

Fellow Texans,
Am I really the only one far enough north to have been hit by the ice storms?! My boyfriend and I were trapped for 6 days! We live out in a very rural area with nothing but hills to get to our place, and we were completely trapped! His jeep is in the shop so we did not have a 4x4. On day 3 some friends of ours took a few grocery items and met us out on the main road which wasn't as bad, but a 2 mile cross country hike to meet up and get supplies! It was so crazy. And I discovered my chickens HATE the ice. They would start sliding when they were running and just end up semi skiing while flapping their wings. It was hilarious. Today is the first day to be back in civilization! Never seen so much ice in Texas. 
Some pics:









Pond









He was thrilled to get to stay inside


----------



## LittleWings

Brrrr. I'm glad it all worked out ok! This is crazy weather for this time of year. It's just barely gotten down to freezing here in Houston so I feel fortunate. Your dog looks like he is confused looking at the pond, like this is all very strange.


----------



## GratefulGirl

I lived in the DFW area previously for a few years & experienced some of those infamous ice storms that shut down the area for a few days. But 6 days? Holy moly never that long that latest bout was aawful! Glad y'all are finally out of jail lol! Here we have had several freezes, a little ice on bridges a little freezing fog but nothing really significant. No frozen Chicken Fountain thank goodness and the chickens are handling their first winter very well so far at least that I can tell!


----------



## Shann0

Littlewings, Sullivan (Sully, the pupster) absolutely adored the weather. We live on a hill and his favorite game was to run as fast as he could and slide all the way down the hill to the field where the coop and garden is. He will be a year in January so this was his first winter and so far he seems very pleased. I know he must prefer it to our hot summers with all that hair! 

Gratefulgirl, I live north of DFW right at the Oklahoma border. This is by far the worst ice storm I've ever been in! It iced all night long the first night it hit. I'm talking 6+ hours of ice coming down. Then it didn't get above freezing until the fourth day! And only for two hours. Then the 5th day, it stayed above freezing for about 4 hours, just long enough to melt a bit and then refreeze even worse! It was bad. I'm glad it's over.  I think my chickens would prefer snow to ice. Lol


----------



## LittleWings

And the Texas weather roller coaster continues. Its going to be close to 80 today in Houston. In the 60s Christmas Day. 
Im dreaming of a humid Christmas.


----------



## Jim

LW, that is just the way I like it!


----------



## GratefulGirl

Let it snow!!!


----------



## Jim

As long as it stays up your way, I am good with that GG


----------



## GratefulGirl

Lol Jim in any case I think it is wishful thinking at this point. Only experienced one real white Christmas in my lifetime and that was in Chicago 30 years ago. OMG it was cold but the kids and I loved it. Well...there was that one time umm about 8 years ago or so that it snowed a little bit Christmas Eve in Houston and technically it was a white Christmas because it continued until after midnight. It didn't stick except on the cars and bushes a little bit and melted quickly. Grasping at straws with that one I know lol! Anyone else experienced a real white Christmas?


----------



## nj2wv

I have experienced very few white Christmases and I live up north.


----------



## minmin1258

True even in WV White Christmas's are a rarity!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

It's 54 here, so no snow.


----------



## GratefulGirl

It is 50 here in Sealy where I work so no snow here either dang it! ;-)


----------



## CKMatthews

matt_kas said:


> I know somebody who has 3-400 pigeons, i could ask them if they could ship you eggs, were in PA thought do you want to risk something during shipping?


I haven't ever hatched pigeon eggs but I have had chicken eggs shipped and hatched! If the price isn't crazy I guess it wouldn't hurt!!! Do they ship lives as well?


----------



## GratefulGirl

nj2wv said:


> I have experienced very few white Christmases and I live up north.


Wow this really surprises me as well as West Virginia! The countdown is on for 2013. What are y'all up to today? I have 4 loaves of bread to load into the bread machine, brownies to bake, cranberry relish to make & presents to wrap before we leave for my daughter's house tomorrow at noon.


----------



## Jim

We are at the hospital with the Mrs getting a spinal cord stimulator implanted. But, gonna be home and on the road to recovery and ready for a new year of hopefully less pain and drugs for her. Have one of the kids in town and me and her will cook Christmas dinner.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Jim said:


> We are at the hospital with the Mrs getting a spinal cord stimulator implanted. But, gonna be home and on the road to recovery and ready for a new year of hopefully less pain and drugs for her. Have one of the kids in town and me and her will cook Christmas dinner.


Jim y'all will be in my prayers. Enjoy your daughter & many blessings to you & yours. Becky


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> We are at the hospital with the Mrs getting a spinal cord stimulator implanted. But, gonna be home and on the road to recovery and ready for a new year of hopefully less pain and drugs for her. Have one of the kids in town and me and her will cook Christmas dinner.


Bless her heart. We will also have her in our prayers for a quick recovery. I have met Becky and she is a super nice person. Its great your daughter is in town for support.
Be safe.


----------



## minmin1258

LittleWings said:


> Bless her heart. We will also have her in our prayers for a quick recovery. I have met Becky and she is a super nice person. Its great your daughter is in town for support. Be safe.


I've not met any of you but I feel like I have. Sometime friends on our computers tend to be more personable than local people. I hope and pray for a quick recovery, less pain and drugs, and a happy home life for you Jim. Glad you have help to cook dinner. 
To everyone of you on the thread/forum I wish you all a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A PEACEFUL AND PROSPEROUS NEW YEAR!!!!


----------



## GratefulGirl

minmin1258 said:


> I've not met any of you but I feel like I have. Sometime friends on our computers tend to be more personable than local people. I hope and pray for a quick recovery, less pain and drugs, and a happy home life for you Jim. Glad you have help to cook dinner.
> To everyone of you on the thread/forum I wish you all a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A PEACEFUL AND PROSPEROUS NEW YEAR!!!!


I agree! Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## GratefulGirl

Well it wasn't snow but it sure was some pretty icy dew this morning. Crisp 28° the sun is coming out now looks like a great day for the chickens too! Saw on the news the Great Lakes area will have a white Christmas!


----------



## nj2wv

Jim said:


> We are at the hospital with the Mrs getting a spinal cord stimulator implanted. But, gonna be home and on the road to recovery and ready for a new year of hopefully less pain and drugs for her. Have one of the kids in town and me and her will cook Christmas dinner.


I pray that everything works out well. Have a merry Christmas.


----------



## Jim

Everything went well, and she is I at home resting. Thanks all for the prayers and warm wishes. Have a merry Christmas!


----------



## LittleWings

I hope everyone had a safe and merry Christmas.


----------



## Jim

We did over here! Hey, I am trying to test shipping eggs, and some of you in this thread are a little further than just "down the road." Any of you that are further away, I am looking for one or two more, want to either do an egg swap, or, if you pay the shipping, I will put the eggs in for free. I just want a report back on condition of eggs when they arrive, and want to know hatch rate , especially compared to your normal hatch, or against other eggs that were shipped. Send me a pm, or shoot an email over to me at [email protected] if you are interested.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Everyone enjoy the awesome Christmas weather? I think it topped out at 60 but didn't get to freezing. It was nice.


----------



## Barnbum374

Had a great Christmas! It rained all day today, so this is how we spent it.









Don't get too many lazy rainy days around here. It was great!


----------



## minmin1258

That's so awesome! I love my fireplace!


----------



## LittleWings

Thanks for posting those Barnbum and minmin. We have had fireplaces before but not now. I sure miss them. Your pics made my Christmas a little warmer.


----------



## Barnbum374

Glad you enjoyed the pic!

It's been nice and chilly here in S.TX. Finally getting to use it regularly.


----------



## LittleWings

Well its the last day of 2013. I hope everyone had a good year and 2014 is even better. Be safe tonight and watch out for the crazies. 

Gotta get the black eyed peas cooking.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Happy new year y'all! Best wishes for successful hatches & healthy chickens!


----------



## LittleWings

GratefulGirl said:


> Happy new year y'all! Best wishes for successful hatches & healthy chickens!
> 
> View attachment 14191


Looks like you had a good one. Happy New Year.


----------



## profwirick

Jim said:


> We are at the hospital with the Mrs getting a spinal cord stimulator implanted. But, gonna be home and on the road to recovery and ready for a new year of hopefully less pain and drugs for her. Have one of the kids in town and me and her will cook Christmas dinner.


like your attitude! good luck! And Happy new Year. Bet shell feel so much better.


----------



## minmin1258

Wishing all my buddies on here a really great New Year!!! May it be Happy and Prosperous for all!!!!


----------



## LittleWings

Same to you minmin!


----------



## minmin1258

: D thx. It's been snowing for 24 hrs now. We have about 6" of the fluffy white stuff ....and I'm not talking about Silkie chickens!


----------



## GratefulGirl

Any idea what could be wrong with this girl? She is looking scrawny & seems agitated. She really doesn't like me picking through her feathers but the little I was able I saw black specks that looked like dirt. She has always been the dirtiest chicken of our 11 so I am not sure if it is dirt or some type of parasite on her. Any ideas greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jim

No idea here.


----------



## GratefulGirl

The vet did a telephone consult. He thinks she is molting. He said to take care of her comb he was most concerned about that. Suggested rubbing bacon grease or lard on her comb. I didn't think that chickens had a molt their first year so I decided to bathe her just to be sure. Absolutely no bugs on her at all very clean vent she actually seemed to enjoy it especially the blow out with hair dryer. I put Vet Rx on her comb, wattles & feet & dusted her with DE. I was so unprepared for how bad she looks. She is not eating much so she looks especially scrawny. And I didn't know they get so grouchy. So I have had my first chicken molt none of the others are showing signs of it at all. Do









y'all do anything special for your chickens during a molt? Here she is all cleaned up.


----------



## powderhogg01

Greetings from the state of Colorado. 
I know it's slightly unorthodox, however I figured nothing lost nothing gained. 
I am an avid bow hunter here in Colorado, however I would really like to go and hunt hogs. We do not have hogs in any decent numbers here... Yet.. 
I was curious I anyone on the forum has private land and a hog problem, and if they would be willing to allow myself and potentially one other hunter into the property. 
I do not have a lot of money so booking a guided hunt is out for me, plus I prefer doing things on my own. I would be more then willing to work out a deal of some sort though. PM me if you might have leads.


----------



## Jim

Finally got everything wrapped up for this unusual freeze we have the next two nights, and time to make some juice, picked the last of the great fruit, Meyer lemons, and oranges!


----------



## minmin1258

Yummo those look delish! Lemon meringue pie or orange cream pie!!! Ewwwww!!!!! My mouth is watering!


----------



## Jim

My wife makes an awesome Meyer lemon pound cake too. That is where most will go, make em, and freeze em.


----------



## minmin1258

Jim said:


> My wife makes an awesome Meyer lemon pound cake too. That is where most will go, make em, and freeze em.


Yum wish I lived in tx! I make a great Lemon meringue pie if I may say so myself (there's no conceit in my family!!! Lol)


----------



## Jim

That and coconut cream are my favorites.


----------



## minmin1258

lol coconut cream






this one wasn't mine but is what my banana cream looks like.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I love banana cream pie. Chess too, but honestly there is no pie I don't like.


----------



## Jim

I agree Austin!


----------



## minmin1258

Hmmmm ok!!!!!


----------



## CKMatthews

Just got a frizzled tolbunt polish roo!!!!! Mr. Fizz!!! Love him!! Hope winter is treating y'all well


----------



## LittleWings

Hi CK. Hows the weather up there? 72 and sunny here in Houston.

LOL when I first saw those pics I didn't know if it was coming or going.  Thats an awesome looking roo! Nice turkey too.


----------



## Jim

LW, any of your SBEL laying yet? We finally got our first hatch of them last week and a few more this week. Excited to see the egg size and color.


----------



## LittleWings

I have one that I am expecting to lay any day now. She is in with my Smith Lav roo. I can't wait to see her egg. 

I have a couple of young SBEL roos if anyone is interested. I have 3 and am keeping only one to breed back to a Lavender hen.


----------



## CKMatthews

LittleWings said:


> Hi CK. Hows the weather up there? 72 and sunny here in Houston.
> 
> LOL when I first saw those pics I didn't know if it was coming or going.  Thats an awesome looking roo! Nice turkey too.


It's been very nice past two days high 50's(except yesterday we had ridiculous wind to go with it) and today 64! Supposed to be Warmer tomorrow!!

HAHA!!! Thank you! I think he is So adorable!!! Cute little fuzz ball!

Oh and Jeremy is the funniest thing ever!!! We just love him!!


----------



## Jim

LW, why breeding to a lav hen? I planned to breed my SBEL hens back to the lav roo.


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> LW, why breeding to a lav hen? I planned to breed my SBEL hens back to the lav roo.


I am breeding the F1 hens back to an unrelated Lav Ameraucana roo and the F1 roos back to a Lavender Ameraucana hen. Out of those crossings I will get 1 out of 4 that are Lavender, 1 out of 4 that are Black and 2 out of 4 that are White. I am only keeping the Lavenders and breeding those two lines together for 100% Lavender chicks. That way I have pure Lavender SBEL from unrelated parents that will breed true.


----------



## LittleWings

Well not totally unrelated but not brother and sister. At any rate, I'm going to have a lot of Black and White SBELs to get rid of this summer.


----------



## Jim

Ahh, that is good to know, I was wonder about getting lavender SBEL. I have learned a lot about the lavender gene with the Ameraucanas and English Orpingtons we have here. Too bad for me, I only have one roo, but, when you go to sell of some of you're that are lav split, let me know, as I can put those other my lave roo for totally unrelated.


----------



## LittleWings

Its crazy, you put a Lavender roo with a White hen and can get Black chicks. 1 out of 4 are supposed to be Lav but with my luck it might be a while before I get one. 
My Leghorn seems to be taking a break right now but I will be hatching eggs from her when she starts again. I have a few in the bator due around the 23rd I think. You can have those if you want.


----------



## Jim

Are those 1st or second gen? I have 1st gen now.


----------



## LittleWings

They are F1. Do you want White ones that breed true or are you going for the Lav color too?


----------



## Jim

I was hoping to breed back in, get the lav color, and more blue gene in the egg. We are doing the same on our ameraucanas, right now, have lav roo, blk hens. All Paul smith line.


----------



## Jim

Hens just started to lay, need them to hatch next. I have only a few eggs for the next round with the bator.


----------



## LittleWings

Breeding back to Lav will give the Lav color (1 out of 4) and hopefully give a double dose of blue egg gene. I expect the F1s to only have 1 copy of the blue egg gene and lay a light blue egg, but can't wait to see.

Are your Black AM hens pure Black or split to Lavender?


----------



## Jim

Sadly, they are pure black. So, have to go two deep to get the lav, I had a chance to get a split, but it wasn't Paul smith. Do you have eggs for split that are Paul smith?


----------



## Jim

Wait, split back to lav, should give double dose of lav gene, and I thought those would all be lav, I guess I am misremembering.


----------



## Jim

I see it now, split to lav, is 50/50


----------



## LittleWings

My Ameraucanas are a mix of Smith, Shaffer, Ribbeck and Blehm. My Lav roo is pure Shaffer and my Black split roo is from a Smith pure Black roo and a Shaffer/Smith split hen.


----------



## Jim

So you plan to breed your two splits.


----------



## LittleWings

Now I'm getting confused. lol I am not going to breed any SBEL splits together. I am only keeping the F2 Lavs and breeding them together. F3s will be 100% Lav. Then work on egg size & color if needed.


----------



## Jim

Ahhhh, ok.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Wow y'all are way over my head but I like reading about it lol!


----------



## LittleWings

LOL I was trying to tell my sister how eggs come out different colors and she told me I knew way too much about a chickens butt. The genetics stuff is new to me and gets way over my head quickly. Right now I am just trying to absorb what I need, to do what I want to do and that makes my head spin sometimes.


----------



## GratefulGirl

I look forward to hearing the results!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

LittleWings said:


> My Ameraucanas are a mix of Smith, Shaffer, Ribbeck and Blehm. My Lav roo is pure Shaffer and my Black split roo is from a Smith pure Black roo and a Shaffer/Smith split hen.


Well done! I like seeing the old school Mendelian Inheritance Charts.


----------



## minmin1258

Still confussin t a simple farmin goil like me!


----------



## minmin1258

Lol seriously...way way over my head!!! I'll keep my silkies ( one pair) and my Japanese Bantams (one pair) both separate from each other and the rest of the flock for breed purity purposes but as far as the rest o the girls go... It's every (only have one other) Roo for himself! Definitely gonna have some mixed up chickens!!! Lol. None of the ones I currently have, other than the roo himself are pure bred anyway I don't think. I've bn told that Redman meets SOP for Heritage RIR Roos. Don't know for sure what that means exactly but was told he has some value, which is why he's not found himself in the stock pot yet!!!


----------



## LittleWings

Austin said:


> Well done! I like seeing the old school Mendelian Inheritance Charts.


 And he did it in the 1800s without Google. Amazing!


----------



## minmin1258

Lol it's amazing how "We" got along before computers, cell phones and Satellite TV! When I was in 4th grade a computer was something that filled an entire room at some distant NASA base in Florida and Texas. Phones were rotary dialed and if you wanted to watch TV you played with the rabbit ears on top of the antenna box. Lol guess MY age hehehe


----------



## LittleWings

minmin1258 said:


> Lol seriously...way way over my head!!! I'll keep my silkies ( one pair) and my Japanese Bantams (one pair) both separate from each other and the rest of the flock for breed purity purposes but as far as the rest o the girls go... It's every (only have one other) Roo for himself! Definitely gonna have some mixed up chickens!!! Lol. None of the ones I currently have, other than the roo himself are pure bred anyway I don't think. I've bn told that Redman meets SOP for Heritage RIR Roos. Don't know for sure what that means exactly but was told he has some value, which is why he's not found himself in the stock pot yet!!!


SOP is Standard Of Perfection which is what the APA American Poultry Association says they have to look like to be a perfect example of that breed. Its what the judges go by when they judge your bird.


----------



## minmin1258

Oh cool so I could show him then?


----------



## LittleWings

Yes you can.


----------



## minmin1258

Hmmmmm so since he's bn typed as a Heritage RIR roo... Would I have to know his lineage to show him?


----------



## LittleWings

No. You don't have to know anything about him. The judges don't even know whos bird it is. If it is the one the judges think is closest to their interpretation of the SOP for that breed, you win. I wish I had the time and money to do it.


----------



## LittleWings

Jim. How old are your SBEL chicks. I think I am noticing that the leg color on the males is white and the leg color on the females is a dusky white or light slate color. That will be handy if its accurate.


----------



## Jim

They are about a week old, I did notice a leg color difference, that would be cool. I will have to check the 6 I have and see how many of each.


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> They are about a week old, I did notice a leg color difference, that would be cool. I will have to check the 6 I have and see how many of each.


I found this last night. http://scratchcradle.wordpress.com/2012/09/02/gms10-skin-and-shank-color/


----------



## Jim

LW, I looked, the three I have, 2 slate, 1 white (or yellow).






. The one on the right.


----------



## LittleWings

I looked at all of mine today and all of the ones that I know are roos and all of the ones I think are roos have the white skin and all of the ones I think are pullets have the slate color. I have about 15. 
In all of the stuff I have read about sexing chicks, I don't remember anything about shank color.


----------



## LittleWings

What kind of chick is the one next to it?


----------



## LittleWings

minmin1258 said:


> Lol it's amazing how "We" got along before computers, cell phones and Satellite TV! When I was in 4th grade a computer was something that filled an entire room at some distant NASA base in Florida and Texas. Phones were rotary dialed and if you wanted to watch TV you played with the rabbit ears on top of the antenna box. Lol guess MY age hehehe


And you only had to DIAL the last 4 numbers.

My guess is 39 and holdin!


----------



## minmin1258

Lol holding on to anything I can...my cane, the stair rail, oh and my breath!


----------



## LittleWings

Well you have sure held on to your sense of humor. I like it!


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> What kind of chick is the one next to it?


Looks like one from my BBS Orpingtons


----------



## LittleWings

I like your Orps Jim. The roo you posted a pic of is gorgeous!


----------



## minmin1258

Thx Little Wings, sometimes around where I live a sense of humor can keep you sane! ( or is that insane??? I dunno)!


----------



## LittleWings

Jim, do you still have that Blue Smith roo?


----------



## texas75563

Add another Texan to the thread. I'm Ron from Linden, which is in the very north east corner of Texas.


----------



## Jim

Hi Ron, welcome. LW, no, I sold that roo about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## LittleWings

texas75563 said:


> Add another Texan to the thread. I'm Ron from Linden, which is in the very north east corner of Texas.


Hi Ron, thanks for joing the thread. You are way up there. It sounds like you have a nice group of birds, from your post on Introductions.

Enjoy the thread, there are some nice folks here.

Ken


----------



## LittleWings

Thats cool Jim. I just had a crazy thought of putting him with my Black hen. Crazy, because I really don't have room for another project.


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> Thats cool Jim. I just had a crazy thought of putting him with my Black hen. Crazy, because I really don't have room for another project.


I understand that problem, I almost kept him and did the same thing.


----------



## LittleWings

I finally got an egg from the SBEL. 
http://www.chickenforum.com/f31/wha...rosses-you-working-6828/index5.html#post81475


----------



## LittleWings

OK, this is Texas news. 
No more names like Warriors, Rebels, Redskins or Indians for the Houston Independent School District sports teams. Political correctness gone crazy?


----------



## Jim

What! That is just plain stupid! Now what, are they going to call them pansies?(as in the flower)? Grrrr. Gets my blood boiling this world sometimes makes me sick!


----------



## LittleWings

"The Pansies"...ROFL


----------



## GratefulGirl

texas75563 said:


> Add another Texan to the thread. I'm Ron from Linden, which is in the very north east corner of Texas.


Welcome to the Texas thread Ron!

Becky


----------



## GratefulGirl

LittleWings said:


> I finally got an egg from the SBEL.
> http://www.chickenforum.com/f31/what-breeding-projects-crosses-you-working-6828/index5.html#post81475


Congrats LW! Gorgeous!


----------



## GratefulGirl

LittleWings said:


> OK, this is Texas news.
> No more names like Warriors, Rebels, Redskins or Indians for the Houston Independent School District sports teams. Political correctness gone crazy?


Absolutely ridiculous. Political correctness is one of the reasons our country is on the downslide imho. I am very concerned for my children & grandchildren...


----------



## kessy09

I don't think it's too far. I think it's progressive and those stuck in the past should be left there. I don't get why Rebels wouldn't be allowed though. It's not really a racial slur or derogatory (as far as I gather). Political correctness is just intended to prevent the use of derogatory expressions against groups of people that have always been discriminated against (such as: anyone not white, women {of any race}, gay/lesbian/transgendered etc etc). I don't get why any one would have an issue with this. Now, the problem with the world isn't political correctness. It's raising kids and grand kids in a world where they are taught to be insolent, entitled little brats who can say or do whatever they want simply because they have the free right to do so. I think if parents started raising their kids to think before they speak, to put the feelings of others into consideration and that if they blurt out whatever crap comes into their head just because they can then expect to have their ass handed to them by someone smarter-because there always will be someone smarter. Maybe then we will raise thoughtful, kind, considerate generations. That is just my opinion.


----------



## Jim

See, I respect your thoughts and opinion. What I don't get, why do I , as a white male, have to pay the price of what was done in the past, I mean, people think it is ok to make sure all races and all women are cared for, except while males.... In the past, I can see where white males were given advantage, but why must I pay the price. True equality will only come when all groups and genders are equal, and I am all for everyone pulling their own weight, and only getting what they work for.


----------



## L0rZ

IMO When a people are told what to say (or not in this case), what to do, and what to think. It creates a people who lack the need or desire to ask why. I do not believe that is progress by any form of the word. History always repeats itself when we least remember.


----------



## Jim

L0rZ said:


> IMO When a people are told what to say (or not in this case), what to do, and what to think. It creates a people who lack the need or desire to ask why. I do not believe that is progress by any form of the word. History always repeats itself when we least remember.


Very true!


----------



## kessy09

Jim said:


> See, I respect your thoughts and opinion. What I don't get, why do I , as a white male, have to pay the price of what was done in the past, I mean, people think it is ok to make sure all races and all women are cared for, except while males.... In the past, I can see where white males were given advantage, but why must I pay the price. True equality will only come when all groups and genders are equal, and I am all for everyone pulling their own weight, and only getting what they work for.


I don't see how a white male is paying the price by having to be politically correct. It's not really a huge sufferance to just be thoughtful. I agree with you in that current generations shouldn't have to make up for or suffer or be blamed for what was done in the past, but that is a whole other conversation than what was brought up here. All it is, is trying to push people to be respectful of others that have been discriminated against. I don't understand how being politically correct is such a big inconvenience. I also don't know of any derogatory terms that are generally applied to white men, but if there are, I'm sure it would be considered politically incorrect to use those as well.


----------



## kessy09

L0rZ said:


> IMO When a people are told what to say (or not in this case), what to do, and what to think. It creates a people who lack the need or desire to ask why. I do not believe that is progress by any form of the word. History always repeats itself when we least remember.


In this specific situation (being politically correct) I don't see why any one would need to ask why. Why can't I be derogatory to a group of people based on certain stereotypes? The answer is pretty clear. But going off into another discussion to respond to your comment, I guess I am lucky where I am at? I'm not sure how other people's lifestyles or houses or jobs or countries are run, but in my tiny little specific corner of the world, asking questions, using imagination and creativity and making your own path is greatly encouraged. It makes me sad that other places are not so. I feel the world IS moving in that direction as I see the realm of dictatorship leadership getting smaller and smaller but maybe you see the world differently. I don't think that simply requesting people be respectful of their fellow humans is sending the world back in time a infringing on our rights. It called not being racist or sexist and it's a good thing.


----------



## LittleWings

I just don't see why it is wrong. Teams are named after tough things like Longhorns, Texans, Cowboys, Warriors, Fighting Irish, Indians, 49rs, Seahawks, Yankees, Rebels etc. It should be a compliment. I'm Irish and I don't find the Fighting Irish derogatory. Native Americans were great warriors and in my opinion should be proud that a team would use them to represent their spirit. When did being an "Indian", which is what I was raised to call native Americans with no offense intended, become a bad thing? The schools are not portraying them in a bad way. They portray them as strong and tough. Where is it going to stop. No more CHIEF of police? Its all in the context you say it in. I don't think this is progress either.


----------



## Jim

Ahh, gotcha, you were speaking just as far as PC goes, not discrimination in general. . Makes more sense. Hopefully one day also, those words that are not PC, will stop being used within the culture that feels them to be derogatory as well. Example, rap music.


----------



## kessy09

Little wings-lots of things that were ok when we were younger are not ok now. Giving babies opium for teething, "bleeding" people to remove infection, smoking, etc etc. That is progress. With new knowledge and understanding and education the world is continuously moving forward. I'm not sure if you are aware, but the word Indian was coined from a great big mistake. Indians are a people from India. Columbus thought he landed in India-hence the word Indian. The moment he realized he was actually in America, it should have been corrected but it wasn't. We've been using it improperly for centuries. I find that most people who know the origins of the word agree that it isn't a proper reference. The word "Chief" is totally different. It doesn't solely refer to just the leader of a tribe. It really just refers to anyone in charge regardless of the context. When you say chief people don't automatically assume a Native American, but when you say Indian, most people do. Like I said, it was just a big dumb mistake that after years and years is finally trying to be rectified.


----------



## kessy09

Jim said:


> Ahh, gotcha, you were speaking just as far as PC goes, not discrimination in general. . Makes more sense. Hopefully one day also, those words that are not PC, will stop being used within the culture that feels them to be derogatory as well. Example, rap music.


I agree Jim. For real change to happen it's up to everyone to make an effort, including those that are the object of the insults. I'm guilty of it too. For example, I find it ok for me to refer to my self as a whale. But if I were to go out and call an different overweight person that, then that would be extremely rude and politically incorrect. Yet to make a real positive change, I can't just stop at calling other people whales, I need to stop calling myself that and project a positive self image. Then just hopes it starts rubbing off on other people.


----------



## nj2wv

I am a calvinist and I think probably the least tolerated of all people. Just watch a John MacArthur ( my favorite still alive pastor ) sermon and you will see why.


----------



## LittleWings

kessy09 said:


> Little wings-lots of things that were ok when we were younger are not ok now. Giving babies opium for teething, "bleeding" people to remove infection, smoking, etc etc. That is progress. With new knowledge and understanding and education the world is continuously moving forward. I'm not sure if you are aware, but the word Indian was coined from a great big mistake. Indians are a people from India. Columbus thought he landed in India-hence the word Indian. The moment he realized he was actually in America, it should have been corrected but it wasn't. We've been using it improperly for centuries. I find that most people who know the origins of the word agree that it isn't a proper reference. The word "Chief" is totally different. It doesn't solely refer to just the leader of a tribe. It really just refers to anyone in charge regardless of the context. When you say chief people don't automatically assume a Native American, but when you say Indian, most people do. Like I said, it was just a big dumb mistake that after years and years is finally trying to be rectified.


Yes, things have changed. The world isn't flat, you can't pray in school, the Affordable Care Act, I get it. I am aware of the origin of the word Indian. Columbus was lost. It doesn't matter how the name came about, it is what we have called Native Americans for 500 years. Like I said, it is not in a derogatory context when a team is called the "Warriors", no matter how much you try to make it out that it is. It doesn't matter what the origin of a word is, again, its the context you say it in. Don't try and tell me what I mean when I say something.

I don't want this thread shut down so I'll just say, I respect your views and have a great day.


----------



## LittleWings

nj2wv said:


> I am a calvinist and I think probably the least tolerated of all people. Just watch a John MacArthur ( my favorite still alive pastor ) sermon and you will see why.


I had to Google calvinist.  Sorry, I'm sure smarter people didn't have to. 
Someones religion or beliefs doesn't matter to me. Its how you treat me and others that matters to me. As long as someone's religion makes them a better person, its a good one.


----------



## kessy09

I don't see where I was trying to tell you how you mean something. I also wasn't referring to the word Warrior. I don't think I mentioned that word any where in any of my posts. Warrior is another word that is not specific to a certain group of people. Vikings were warriors. Pretty well any one who has ever gone to war is a warrior. My posts have been specific to the one word I mentioned-Indian. Just because it's been used for 500 years does not make it right. I'm of Indonesian descent. It bothers me when people refer to me of another race because that is not what I am. I guess it is harder for people to be sensitive to the issue when they haven't been the brunt of it. I can see why someone who hasn't experienced it would think it's not a big deal but it is. Again, another reason these kinds of discussions should be left to being done in person. There is no way to judge tone or inflection and therefore we seem to have come to some misunderstandings in the discussion.


----------



## Jim

Great discussion and sharing all! Just shows, Texas is still a melting pot that draws all kinds of different views and peoples to this great state!


----------



## LittleWings

I think by removing the name it is saying people, including me, are meaning it in a derogatory manner when it is not. It is respect, even if the name is a 500 year old mistake. I was mentioning Warriors because that is one of the school team names that is getting changed here in Houston, which is what the original post was about. The Rebels was one of them too. 

I agree Jim.


----------



## kessy09

Even if it is not meant it a derogatory way (which, I agree with you. Most people probably DON'T mean it in that way), the word itself, unless referring to people actually IN India, has been deemed as an inappropriate reference. I don't understand the big deal about the other names, those names characterize an action not a culture so I don't see why there would be a problem with them and that does seem to be going overboard. The same way I feel it's gone overboard by not being politically correct to refer to play pens for babies as such. They are now known as play yards, because someone somewhere thought it was wrong to insinuate we were penning our babies up.


----------



## minmin1258

I know this is controversial but I do daycare, have owned a Daycare business for years, LOTS OF YEARS!!! Believe me there are MANY kids these days (teenagers that is) that could use penning up! If the babies are properly cared for and taught respect and manners they wouldn't end up like that. So Playpen...play yard... Whatever if it's needed it's needed. Lol


----------



## Jim

minmin1258 said:


> I know this is controversial but I do daycare, have owned a Daycare business for years, LOTS OF YEARS!!! Believe me there are MANY kids these days (teenagers that is) that could use penning up! If the babies are properly cared for and taught respect and manners they wouldn't end up like that. So Playpen...play yard... Whatever if it's needed it's needed. Lol


Lol, yes, we went through 4 teenagers, and at 15, wowowowowow! A pen or a cell would have been great! They are all older now, and whew!


----------



## Jim

Oh, and lol, playpen vs play yard, I would have never thought one to be "non-PC".


----------



## minmin1258

Oh that last post got my creative juices flowing...lol ... An old wooden portable playpen makes a great brooder "yard". Just staple some chicken wire up around whole thing, put cardboard up around sides of it and cover bottom with newspaper then bedding. The brooder lamp has bars to secure it to and the chicks have room to explore and scratch about. The newer cloth play yards would be ok too but harder to keep clean. With the wooden ones you could take them outside and hose them down.


----------



## Jim

Lol. This is my improved growing pen I did this weekend. It is 10 foot by 20 foot







Similar to your idea, but with PVC and plastic hardware cloth, and LOTS of zip ties.


----------



## LittleWings

minmin1258 said:


> Oh that last post got my creative juices flowing...lol ... An old wooden portable playpen makes a great brooder "yard". Just staple some chicken wire up around whole thing, put cardboard up around sides of it and cover bottom with newspaper then bedding. The brooder lamp has bars to secure it to and the chicks have room to explore and scratch about. The newer cloth play yards would be ok too but harder to keep clean. With the wooden ones you could take them outside and hose them down.


That's a good idea minmin. You could use an old baby bed too.


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> Lol. This is my improved growing pen I did this weekend. It is 10 foot by 20 foot
> View attachment 14457
> 
> Similar to your idea, but with PVC and plastic hardware cloth, and LOTS of zip ties.


I like it! Its always good when you need more pens.


----------



## autumnlo

Hi Texas. I'm worried if my chicks will freeze or not






they are about two months old what do u think? We are in Galveston. It's 40 now bit dropping


----------



## LittleWings

autumnlo said:


> Hi Texas. I'm worried if my chicks will freeze or not
> View attachment 14474
> they are about two months old what do u think? We are in Galveston. It's 40 now bit dropping


Hi and welcome to the chicken forum. Do your chickens have shelter to get into? They are fully feathered now and will be ok if they have somewhere to stay dry and can huddle together out of the wind.
Its going to be a cold one tonight. Good luck.

Ken


----------



## autumnlo

Yea they are cozy and sheltered. Thanks for the reply ken!


----------



## Jim

autumnlo said:


> Hi Texas. I'm worried if my chicks will freeze or not
> View attachment 14474
> they are about two months old what do u think? We are in Galveston. It's 40 now bit dropping


Mine are all outside, and fine, I am about 20 miles north of ya! We have some 6 - 8 week olds in our growing and for sale pens, they have a heat lamp, but seem fine. 2 month olds, they should be just fine as long as they can be blocked from those winds.


----------



## LittleWings

Brrrrrrrr This is cold stuff. My nipples stayed frozen most of the day. I remember now why I put in a nipple water system. Messing with water dishes in the cold sucks! 

We hatched 14 chicks last night that are going to have to hang out in the hatcher until tomorrow. Too cold to take them outside tonight. 

Come on spring!


----------



## Jim

I am with ya LW, bring on the spring!


----------



## slatts

I haven't been around much but thought now is a good time. Today we got our first egg from the group of 13 pullets I got from MPC on August 13. So the 10 remaining are about 24 weeks. This came from our white leghorn. I think our BRs will be next. We shall see.

I've decided not to crack one until we have a dozen which should be enough for omelets for the family. Hopefully not a long wait!


----------



## LittleWings

slatts said:


> View attachment 14483
> 
> 
> I haven't been around much but thought now is a good time. Today we got our first egg from the group of 13 pullets I got from MPC on August 13. So the 10 remaining are about 24 weeks. This came from our white leghorn. I think our BRs will be next. We shall see.
> 
> I've decided not to crack one until we have a dozen which should be enough for omelets for the family. Hopefully not a long wait!


Good to hear from you. Congratulations! Maybe this will jump start the rest of them.


----------



## Jim

Congrats slatts!


----------



## Jim

MelTex. This one here.  and welcome to the forum!


----------



## MelTx

Hey Jim! Good to find the Texas thread! :-D


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Glad to see you join us Mel!


----------



## minmin1258

Hello everyone hope you are all staying warm n toasty! It was -18 at 7 this morning when I went out t feed and let the girls out. Never heard so much complaining, and I raised 6 kids!!!! They ate a bite or two of grains then ran back in. Jeesh... Bunch of pansies!!! Lol brrrrrr!


----------



## LittleWings

MelTx said:


> Hey Jim! Good to find the Texas thread! :-D


Welcome MelTx!



minmin1258 said:


> Hello everyone hope you are all staying warm n toasty! It was -18 at 7 this morning when I went out t feed and let the girls out. Never heard so much complaining, and I raised 6 kids!!!! They ate a bite or two of grains then ran back in. Jeesh... Bunch of pansies!!! Lol brrrrrr!


The coldest it has gotten here is around 25 at night a couple of times. My chickens would freak out if it got down to -18. Heck, the whole city would shut down! We get a little bit of ice here and it's big news.


----------



## Jim

Lol. LW, now we get the possibility of a ice/snow storm, they shut the city and schools a day early!


Jim


----------



## LittleWings

I was watching the news during our big ice storm and a reporter was out in the parking lot showing ice on a car fender. They were zooming in on the ice saying "believe it or not, this a car fender that is completely covered in ice". I was laughing, thinking how hard the folks up north would be laughing if they saw it.


----------



## minmin1258

I hate to say it but we laugh our bums off sometimes, Atlanta got 1/2 an inch of snow and a fifteen minute drive took three hours! Although you guys get to laugh at us complaining about excessive heat when it gets to 95 for more than a day or two! Hahaha


----------



## MelTx

LittleWings said:


> Welcome MelTx!


Thanks LW! I'm hoping to get a 2-3 of Orps from Jim soon. They'll be my first chickens!

Also has anyone ever gone to the South Texas State fair (here in Beaumont in March) poultry show? I'm thinking bout going this march to see the different breeds and chit chat with knowledgeable chicken peeps.

I was looking on the net and there aren't many swaps/shows for chickens in and around SETX much, are there? Besides the STX State Fair and maybe a farmers market here and there...


----------



## LittleWings

minmin1258 said:


> I hate to say it but we laugh our bums off sometimes, Atlanta got 1/2 an inch of snow and a fifteen minute drive took three hours! Although you guys get to laugh at us complaining about excessive heat when it gets to 95 for more than a day or two! Hahaha


I knew y'all were laughing.

Right now, 95 sounds real nice!


----------



## LittleWings

MelTx said:


> Thanks LW! I'm hoping to get a 2-3 of Orps from Jim soon. They'll be my first chickens!
> 
> Also has anyone ever gone to the South Texas State fair (here in Beaumont in March) poultry show? I'm thinking bout going this march to see the different breeds and chit chat with knowledgeable chicken peeps.
> 
> I was looking on the net and there aren't many swaps/shows for chickens in and around SETX much, are there? Besides the STX State Fair and maybe a farmers market here and there...


Jim has nice birds, you should be happy with them. 

I meant to go last year and missed it. I'm going to try and make it this year. I want to pick up some tips on showing chickens. I may give that a shot next year.


----------



## minmin1258

Yippeeee yahooo hooray. I've got babies!!! Lik


----------



## LittleWings

Congrats minmin! What cha got there?


----------



## minmin1258

Was a test hatch, these are barnyard mix. From a HRIR roo and I'm pretty sure Isa Brown red sexlinks. Aren't they cute! Lol. I now have a dozen +three Silkie Bantam eggs in due t hatch on 24th. I'm going t b over run with chicks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

Good job!


Jim


----------



## minmin1258

Thx Jim, still a nervous wreck about using this incubator but guess I'll never learn if I don't try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

But you did a test, right? I am surprised that you aren't already hooked! It only took me one hatch,and I was sooooo hooked! I have 60+ starting their hatch today. 


Jim


----------



## kaufranc

Jim is right! It is addicting 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## minmin1258

Yes Soooooo addicting! Test hatch was done with a barnyard mix. Of 12 set only two went into lockdown. Two in two bitties out! Lol. Now I have some Silkie eggs in going on day four now. Can't wait for first candle t check what they are doing. I'm excited! But my husband is going to freak out!!!! He thinks chickens are a waste of time and money! Lol he just needs to GET OVER IT! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

Eeeeee! I'm over here doing the happy chicken wiggle dance because the buy building my coop finally got back to me with material costs ( I'm within budget!!)and is going to start on it this weekend! 

He may have it finished by end of next week earliest and then I can start painting. 

After all this planning things are actually happening and I IZ EXCITED!!!!!!


----------



## minmin1258

Happy for you!!! Now...send him my way!!! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

Awesome Mel! I just ran across a pair of 75% English Buff Orpingtons. $275. Thinking about making the drive to Vinton, La, just gotta get the mrs on board..,,


Jim


----------



## MelTx

Jim said:


> Awesome Mel! I just ran across a pair of 75% English Buff Orpingtons. $275. Thinking about making the drive to Vinton, La, just gotta get the mrs on board..,,
> 
> Jim


Holy crap I would totally drive to Venton to get those! I saw on southeasttexas.com someone had a breeding pair of 75-100% English Orps for sale. Don't remember if they were buffs. Might be the same person.

I can't wait to get this coop finished out and painted so I can get to your place!


----------



## MelTx

minmin1258 said:


> Happy for you!!! Now...send him my way!!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Lol! He's and exceptional carpenter and loves a new challenge like building his first chicken coop. We had to go back and forth on measurements b/c we are modifying the coop plans I bought from mobilecoops.com. But he built my deck and 6 years and two hurricanes later and that deck still looks new!


----------



## MelTx

Jim- there is also pair of 100% English import Blue Opringtons roos and 100% English Blue Orp chicks listed on southeasttexas.com in Venton. I know that buff listing is on there too, just didn't know if you saw the blue Orps too.


----------



## Jim

I have a 100% English Blue Roo, 100% English Black Hen and pair of 100% English Lavenders. These are all part of my breeding program and they came from The Fancy Chick in Ohio. So, all I am missing is the buff. . Just the whole quarantine thing with bringing in the buffs is more than I have space for at the moment. I think I just need to suck it up and pay the $50-100 a chick to ship some in!


Jim


----------



## LittleWings

Jim (or anyone who knows about this). I got tested by the state yesterday for Pullorum/Typhoid and got my certificate. I know you have one too but you also have the TAHC testing. The PT testing will allow me to show, sell and ship. What is the benefit of the TAHC certificate? Other than its another level of testing for your birds, which would be a good thing in its self, do I need to do this also?


----------



## Jim

From what I understand, you only need TAHC if you take your birds other places to sell them. You pay a fee, they look at your conditions to ensure they are humane, you pay your fee, and get your cert. not sure we will be selling off site, so, may not do it this year. And as far as NPIP goes, you pay a fee to be "NPIP Certified" agree to their rules ( no one allowed in your coops and all) and get your certificate, no additional testing or inspections done. It does allow you to transport live birds across state lines. Since I do do any of that, I refuse to pay the extra 2-300 a year for the Membership. I would have to charge so much more for my chicks , and really for nothing more than I already have or do. So, I don't do it at this time. 


Jim


----------



## LittleWings

I'll probably pass on those too. When I first talked to our state inspector, he pretty much said I didn't need the NPIP for what I want to do but we didn't talk about TAHC testing. 
Getting PT tested was a very easy process and it is free. It only took 15 minutes to do the blood work, and an hour to talk about chickens.  I would recommend everyone that sells eggs or chickens in TX to get it.

Thanks Jim


----------



## MelTx

Jim said:


> . I think I just need to suck it up and pay the $50-100 a chick to ship some in!


Yeah, that might be easier. Is there someone here in the states that has the 100% English buffs?


----------



## Jim

Nope, not that I can find. 


Jim


----------



## LittleWings

Now this is more like it. 

7 Day forecast for Houston TX.


----------



## Jim

MelTx said:


> Yeah, that might be easier. Is there someone here in the states that has the 100% English buffs?


In the states, yes, in the state of Texas, no..

Jim


----------



## MelTx

This weather is awesome!! Just wish I had some chickens to have outside to enjoy the weather with! 

Coop will hopefully be done or mostly done this week. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

It was great weather. I expect to have the blues hatching on the 17th, and yours will be out of that hatch, if you decide you want straight run, instead of pullets, they could be ready anytime after that date. . I do have some more out growing as well, and ya never know, maybe someone ahead of you on my wait list for pullets, will not be ready. 


Jim


----------



## MelTx

Jim said:


> It was great weather. I expect to have the blues hatching on the 17th, and yours will be out of that hatch, if you decide you want straight run, instead of pullets, they could be ready anytime after that date. . I do have some more out growing as well, and ya never know, maybe someone ahead of you on my wait list for pullets, will not be ready.
> 
> Jim


*EXCITED!!!* I so very much wanted to drive out today forvisit and to learn a few things. Although I do have to wait for pullets but as soon as you know I will be out there at your house! Was gonna message you on FB about what days you are available during the week or weekend.

Gonna hopefully hear from my builder this week ( I kinda bugged him last week so I've left him alone all week, but I kinda need to know where he's at with it) if I don't I may have to bug him again. Lol!

My bucket and nipple waterer came in and I can't wait to hook it up and see if it works. Gonna order some of those yellow clip-on nipples too!

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

We use nipples with most our chicks from day olds, they will not have any problem figuring out how to get water at your place. Send me a message also, if there are other breeds you are looking for and I will see if I can get you several the same age at the same time. 


Jim


----------



## MelTx

Jim said:


> We use nipples with most our chicks from day olds, they will not have any problem figuring out how to get water at your place. Send me a message also, if there are other breeds you are looking for and I will see if I can get you several the same age at the same time.
> 
> Jim


Will do! I really pretty much want orpingtons because we want gentle temperament that can be handled and such. Plus i just love orpingtons. LOL! but once my coop is in my backyard and I can tell what kind of roost space I'll have, I may ask you about other breeds if I can only maybe have 2 orps and one other smaller breed. I think three is about all we could comfortably put in this coop. I will message dimensions to you.

Also my son is super excited that his "cluck clucks" are hatching tomorrow (Mon)!


----------



## Jim

Good to know. Keep in mind, I also have buff Orpingtons, they are American standard, so a little smaller, not as fluffy, or black or splash that will be at least 50% English that will be hatching at the same time. 


Jim


----------



## MelTx

Jim said:


> Good to know. Keep in mind, I also have buff Orpingtons, they are American standard, so a little smaller, not as fluffy, or black or splash that will be at least 50% English that will be hatching at the same time.
> 
> Jim


I am ALL about those splash Orps! Your splash Roos you have pictured on your site are gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

My mobile coop is all framed up! Next step is siding and wire and nest boxes! Coming together nicely. :-D


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas

If the australorps become soup, I might head your way lol


----------



## LittleWings

MelTx said:


> Thanks LW! I'm hoping to get a 2-3 of Orps from Jim soon. They'll be my first chickens!
> 
> Also has anyone ever gone to the South Texas State fair (here in Beaumont in March) poultry show? I'm thinking bout going this march to see the different breeds and chit chat with knowledgeable chicken peeps.
> 
> I was looking on the net and there aren't many swaps/shows for chickens in and around SETX much, are there? Besides the STX State Fair and maybe a farmers market here and there...


I'm thinking of going. I might even show a couple of birds. It would be my first show.


----------



## MelTx

LittleWings said:


> I'm thinking of going. I might even show a couple of birds. It would be my first show.


Neat! I'm planning on going. I want to see the other breeds. Maybe I'll see ya there!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

Never heard of it, is there a web link to get info on the poultry show?


Jim


----------



## LittleWings

MelTx said:


> Neat! I'm planning on going. I want to see the other breeds. Maybe I'll see ya there!
> 
> That would be nice. Not sure when but maybe so.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum





Jim said:


> Never heard of it, is there a web link to get info on the poultry show?
> 
> Jim


http://www.ymbl.org/

http://www.poultryshowcentral.com/South_Texas_State_Fair.html


----------



## MelTx

Jim said:


> Never heard of it, is there a web link to get info on the poultry show?
> 
> Jim


It's down here in Beaumont at the end of March I think. At Ford Park Fair grounds.

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

Thanks, will have to check it out!


Jim


----------



## zookyla

Hello! I'm new to the forum, my intro is over in the Intro section. Just started reading this and saw the poultry show in Beaumont mentioned. There is also one in La Grange this Saturday called the South Central Texas Classic Poultry Show. I'm trying to convince my husband that I need to go. ;-) I can post more info if anyone is interested. 

Carolyn
Santa Fe, TX


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

I have another friend out in Katy going this weekend. We would, but, we have a hatch going on, and we are deep onto chick season, so have to hang around. :-(. I am actually looking forward to my hatch this weekend, and also we only have one or two more hatchery orders of pullets coming in. I like having young pullets for people, but also love just having straight run from my flock, where folks can see the parent stock. Have fun if ya go out there. 


Jim


----------



## Jim

Not chickens, but looking in Texas, the Houston area would be best, we are looking for a couple of Nigerian Dwarf Goats to use for milking. Babies are ok, we don't mind waiting. Craig's list only has a few, mostly crossed with other breeds, and there are some on north Texas, but, does anyone know of anyone in the Houston area that breeds and sells them?


Jim


----------



## LittleWings

Hi Carolyn. Glad you found the Texas thread. 

We're going to the show in La Grange. I think judging starts at 9:00 AM so will be heading out early. We're going to try to make Beaumont also. Hope to see some of you guys there. 

Ken


----------



## MelTx

Hey Carolyn! Welcome to the Texas thread! I'll be at the Beaumont show for sure. Nice to know there are some other poultry shows around as well. 

Jim - How are the BBS babies doing?


----------



## Jim

BBS are doing great! Still can't tell them apart. 


Jim


----------



## MelTx

Jim said:


> BBS are doing great! Still can't tell them apart.
> 
> Jim


Awesome! Can't wait to see pix!

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

I guess I should get to that. Good news, there are two batches going, one is a week older, so, they may be ready for ya sooner than we were thinking. Not by much, and not that ya have to rush either. 


Jim


----------



## MelTx

Jim said:


> I guess I should get to that. Good news, there are two batches going, one is a week older, so, they may be ready for ya sooner than we were thinking. Not by much, and not that ya have to rush either.
> 
> Jim


YAY! My coop will be here this weekend and then I'll be painting. Looks like I'll be ready pretty fast but we're in no rush. I'm keeping the weekend of March 24 open and the weekend after whenever you can tell the girls from the boys!

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

You will be first to know. 


Jim


----------



## zookyla

Looks like I'm not going to make the La Grange show after all. I'm trying for Beaumont though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

I am shooting for the Beaumont show as well! Not sure though. 


Jim


----------



## zookyla

Another change of plans. We're going to La Grange after all.  


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

COOP IS FINISHED!! Will be delivered today and then on with the painting! *excited!*


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

Coop is here! Just gotta try to get it painted between crappy weather fronts.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

Looks good, the girls will love it!


Jim


----------



## MelTx

Jim said:


> Looks good, the girls will love it!
> 
> Jim


I hope so. This thing is HUGE and a lot heavier than I thought. But it's really spacious and nice inside so they'll have plenty if room. And I can get in and clean.

Can't wait for the girls to move in!!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

Huge and heavy is good!


Jim


----------



## LittleWings

MelTx said:


> I hope so. This thing is HUGE and a lot heavier than I thought. But it's really spacious and nice inside so they'll have plenty if room. And I can get in and clean.
> 
> Can't wait for the girls to move in!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Very nice coop! Heavy is good here on the gulf coast. The winds can get pretty strong, as I'm sure you know.

It won't be long now. 
Good luck.


----------



## zookyla

MelTx- That's a nice coop!

We made it to the South Central Texas Poultry Classic show in La Grange today. I've never been to a Poultry show before, so I wasn't sure what to expect. I didn't see as many different breeds as I was hoping to, but I did see some. Lots of Bantams, not nearly as many Standards. Lots of Spitzhaubens and Polish. There was a man selling a pair of Coronation Sussex that were gorgeous. I had to walk away from the Cream Legbar hatching eggs. My husband found a breed that he really liked. Someone was showing a Bielefelder roo.

I wonder if the Beaumont show is bigger? Has anyone been to that one before?

Afterwards we went to Junk Gypsy in Round Top. Not chicken related but I found a pair of rooster earrings half off. Good day overall.









Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

LittleWings said:


> Very nice coop! Heavy is good here on the gulf coast. The winds can get pretty strong, as I'm sure you know.
> 
> It won't be long now.
> 
> Good luck.


Oh yeah. This coop isn't gonna take off in any storms, that's for sure. I guess the husband will just have to get happy about weed eating more around it, since it's a lot heavier to move than we thought it'd be.

Gonna get some left over laminate floor bits to put under the roosts for easy cleaning. And I'll have to cover it with a tarp since we had to move it into the yard to keep the wood dry for painting.

I wish these cold fronts would give us a break and let us dry out a bit!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

Zookyla- Thanks! And as far as the Beaumont poultry show, it used to be pretty big. I haven't been since they moved locations, but they have tons more room at Ford Park. So it could be big if there are a lot of people showing. 

And we have a pretty big 4-H presence down here so there could be a lot of presenters. 

I plan on heading out there end of March and check it out!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## moodene

Well I was invited by a friend to try out this chicken forum. Name is Nadine Milburn and I am located 26 miles west of Beaumont, Tx. I have a big flock of Orpingtons n EEs. N one turkey. LoL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

Welcome to the group, seems to be a revival of chickens in your part of Texas!


Jim


----------



## LittleWings

Welcome Nadine. Thanks for joining in. This is a nice cozy little forum with great folks. Enjoy!!


----------



## moodene

Thank you!! I been raising chickens for over 30 yrs. Met Jim- Jim's Roost last week Saturday n bought some hatching eggs from him. My bator is currently cooking 42 eggs for March 27 hatching day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## moodene

http://www.poultryshowcentral.com/South_Texas_State_Fair.html

That is the information where the poultry show is in Beaumont,Tx. 
I plan on going to check it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

moodene said:


> Well I was invited by a friend to try out this chicken forum. Name is Nadine Milburn and I am located 26 miles west of Beaumont, Tx. I have a big flock of Orpingtons n EEs. N one turkey. LoL.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Welcome from a fellow SETXaner. You sound near me. I'm just south of Beaumont In Midcounty.


----------



## moodene

Yup!! I am in Devers,Tx. Right off highway 90. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

moodene said:


> Yup!! I am in Devers,Tx. Right off highway 90.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Oh yeah! We get Devers ISD in downtown Bmt at the museums all the time!

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas

In the Dallas area chicken keeping is popular. Especially to south of us in San Antonio and Austin. Most major east texas cities for that matter.


----------



## moodene

Yup. Little school. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

Coop finally finished! Well, the painting is done at least...

Before






















After






















Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

Very nice. I love the lucky shamrock.


----------



## MelTx

LittleWings said:


> Very nice. I love the lucky shamrock.


Thanks! We wanted a little Irish style colors so we did a shamrock stencil.


----------



## Jim

Is that a water nipple bucket I see? 


Jim


----------



## MelTx

Jim said:


> Is that a water nipple bucket I see?
> 
> Jim


Yessir! Will be connecting the tube and nipple bar to the side of the coop in next couple of days. The I have to cut the PVC for the PVC feeder and PRESTO! Done!


----------



## zookyla

Welcome moodene!

MelTx - what a really nice coop! Love the shamrock!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## moodene

Thanks! That is an awesome tractor coop!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

moodene said:


> Thanks! That is an awesome tractor coop!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Thanks! Can't wait to get my girls!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

zookyla said:


> Welcome moodene!
> 
> MelTx - what a really nice coop! Love the shamrock!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Thanks! Hopefully it will bring us luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

Originally posted under its own topic, maybe I can get some more local response by posting this question here. 

Hi all, I have a customer that bought chicks from me last august, and is now having issues with Homeowners Insurance. I have reached out to my Facebook community, but wondering if any of you have ever heard of such an issue. 

"...wondering if anyone can help a fellow chicken friend. They live in Pearland(Texas), yet outside the city limits. They have 3 hens, and have been informed that since they have farm animals and live in a subdivision where there is less than 2 acres between homes, they must get rid of their chickens, or have their homeowners policy canceled. They have checked with 4 other companies and been told the same thing. The area they live in does not have issues with chickens, and I know other (nearby)cities(such as Galveston) allow chickens in town, yet those people surely have homeowners insurance. Any help or advice, anyone?..."


Jim


----------



## LittleWings

That sounds crazy Jim. I haven't heard that before. All they can do is try to find a company that will cover them. 
I bet they would lose a lot of policy holders if they found out how many of them own chicken.

Good luck!


----------



## MelTx

Coop is officially done! Hooked up the water bucket and nipple system and installed the PVC feeder so I don't have to open the coop to put food in. 

Dang I'm tried! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

Here's my feeder that took way more time to rig together than it should. Hope it works.
















Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

Looks like you are ready to add chickens, I have them growing as fast as they will. 


Jim


----------



## MelTx

Jim said:


> Looks like you are ready to add chickens, I have them growing as fast as they will.
> 
> Jim


We are very ready! Glad to have a break from tinkering. 

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## moodene

Coop looks awesome!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

moodene said:


> Coop looks awesome!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Thanks! We're really pleased with the results!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## moodene

I am glad. My chickens live in a hoophouse I built. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## back2simplelife

Hi ya'll! How is everyone doing? It's been forever since I have logged in! In the middle of building a new coop and moving. Up to 37 chickens now.. hard to believe we only had 5 in June! Once our gals start laying again after the move it's def time to start hatching again! Anyone around here have any showgirl eggs? Our silkies have turned into such wonderful therapy birds for our 5 yr old son that I think it's time to give them some girls.. He has his eye set on showgirls.. NO idea why but there has been no talking him out of it!


----------



## Jim

I have a friend that has shipped in eggs from The Compound Poultry, they are in Arkansas, and on Facebook. $60 a doz


Jim


----------



## Fiere

Never heard of them before now, but looking at google they are a naked necked silkie... Naked neck"ism" is a dominant gene, depending on what you want to do with these birds you could easily introduce some NN blood into the silkie flock and see what happens, you may get some knock off showgirls


----------



## back2simplelife

from what I was reading it might take me awhile. .black skin, 5 toes, naked neck, ect. and the odds that I have been having with all roos.. hahaaaa (I would love to blame it on the bator temps but it's also day old chicks as well!) Thanks Jim! Might have to give it a go. He's got his heart set on them.. NO idea why. Was hoping someone instate raised them though.


----------



## Jim

I am sure there are people, but they are hit and miss. 


Jim


----------



## minmin1258

Brad Selig of A Man and his Chicks Poultry Farm out of Indiana has ShoL


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## minmin1258

Stupid phone!!! Anyway he has show girl AND Show Quality Silkies. I have a mating pair of White Silkies and incubating 8eggs from him. His birds are amazing! You can find him on the Indiana Thread of "Backyard Chickens". Or FB page of th same name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## back2simplelife

Thank you!!!


----------



## rrjb123

*Please don't yell at me......*

I just joined here. I live near Galveston and I am just getting started raising laying chickens. I have my brooder set up and my coop/tractor ready to go. I have food, grit, waterers, feeders, heat lamps, food scoops, thermometers for the brooder, basically almost everything I need to get started other than a chicken.

I only have a small area for them to live so I am going to limit myself to 4 chickens. I only want eggs so I do not need a rooster. I want eggs that are different than the standard white and light brown eggs though. I thought it would be easy to find the combination of chickens that I wanted but I am having a hard time.

First of all, I want to start with day-old to week-old baby chicks. I would like them to all be about the same age so I can take them from the brooder to the tractor outside at the same time. I am looking for one chicken that lays blue eggs (Ameraucana, Araucana, or Cream Legbar), one that lays brown eggs with the possibility of dark brown spots (Welsummer), one that lays a dark chocolate brown egg (Maran - preferably black or blue copper, Barnvelder, or Penedesenca) and one olive egger.

I cannot find a place that has that combination anywhere without a minimum order of 15-25 chicks at one time. I have been to several retail shops in the area and no one has had the combination that I want. I don't mind travelling a bit in Texas to get what I am looking for and I will admit that I just joined this site and didn't do any research on it before typing this message so I figure someone will be mad that I didn't try harder. Is there anyone in Texas who has the combination that I am looking for or can anyone recommend a hatchery online that I can order from that would send such a small order? I also want all pullets if that is possible to determine for these breeds at the age that I want them.

I know I am asking for quite a bit and I am being very picky, but those are the birds I want. If anyone knows any of the answers I would appreciate their help. Thanks in advance for reading my message. I look forward to being a contributing member once I own some chickens!!!!


----------



## LittleWings

rrjb123 said:


> I just joined here. I live near Galveston and I am just getting started raising laying chickens. I have my brooder set up and my coop/tractor ready to go. I have food, grit, waterers, feeders, heat lamps, food scoops, thermometers for the brooder, basically almost everything I need to get started other than a chicken.
> 
> I only have a small area for them to live so I am going to limit myself to 4 chickens. I only want eggs so I do not need a rooster. I want eggs that are different than the standard white and light brown eggs though. I thought it would be easy to find the combination of chickens that I wanted but I am having a hard time.
> 
> First of all, I want to start with day-old to week-old baby chicks. I would like them to all be about the same age so I can take them from the brooder to the tractor outside at the same time. I am looking for one chicken that lays blue eggs (Ameraucana, Araucana, or Cream Legbar), one that lays brown eggs with the possibility of dark brown spots (Welsummer), one that lays a dark chocolate brown egg (Maran - preferably black or blue copper, Barnvelder, or Penedesenca) and one olive egger.
> 
> I cannot find a place that has that combination anywhere without a minimum order of 15-25 chicks at one time. I have been to several retail shops in the area and no one has had the combination that I want. I don't mind travelling a bit in Texas to get what I am looking for and I will admit that I just joined this site and didn't do any research on it before typing this message so I figure someone will be mad that I didn't try harder. Is there anyone in Texas who has the combination that I am looking for or can anyone recommend a hatchery online that I can order from that would send such a small order? I also want all pullets if that is possible to determine for these breeds at the age that I want them.
> 
> I know I am asking for quite a bit and I am being very picky, but those are the birds I want. If anyone knows any of the answers I would appreciate their help. Thanks in advance for reading my message. I look forward to being a contributing member once I own some chickens!!!!


Welcome to the forum and the Texas thread.

Nothing wrong with a little planning to get started.

Jim (on this thread) lives down your way and might be able to fix you up on some of that.

Good luck.


----------



## Jim

Hi rrjb! Yes, I am in Dickinson and have had most those breeds through the spring. We are winding down on ordering pullets and concentrating on just hatching our stock, mostly sold as straight run, but, I do have welsummers, and some others coming in the next week or so, I may have more EE Coming in as well. Me and Melinda (at Seabreeze hens) mostly advertise in Craig's List, and should be able to get you set up. You can search my phone number. 281 798 7163. To see our current list. We do not require you to buy 15 or anything, just at least enough that they don't die of loneliness, I usually recommend 3, just in case ya loose one along the way. Feel free to contact me directly for any info, or check out our Facebook page (Jim's Roost) or stop by. If I know you are coming! We also sell H and H feed, it is Soy Free, and Non GMO. Although it does cost more than commercial feeds you will see at most feed stores. http://galveston.craigslist.org/grd/4377381665.html

Jim


----------



## rrjb123

Thanks for the warm welcomes. 


Jim,

I have seen your posts along with Melinda's in San Leon on Craigslist. The reason I haven't called is because I never saw the four types of birds that I want listed at one time. After reading your message, I will call you in the next couple of days to see what we can do. I look forward to talking to you. Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## Jim

Yup, looking at your list, I see. The only olive Eggers I have hatched so far, I have kept for myself, and when I do sell, as day olds especially, they will be straight run. I have some marans and welsummers in right now too from some eggs I had shipped in, but so far, keeping them till I have a few more I can sex out as pullets for myself ( the welsummers are sexable at hatch). As far as pure Ameraucana, I have hatched a few out of my flock,but again, I have kept for myself. Hatcheries sell Easter Eggers as Ameraucanas, they will have a blue or blue green egg, those we usually each have several,but Melinda doesn't do olive Eggers, and we don't ship those in either. Also, I sole my pure Ameraucana hens, I just didn't like they way they laid compared to EE. I think it is not that the breeds are not available, but they are more rare, especially as day olds and pullets, in the combo you want at once. I have a hatch over the next few days that have olive Eggers in it, but, if they get listed, they will be as straight run. I have a lavender Paul Smith Ameraucana roo over Bev Davis BCM hens.

Now, LittleWings, he is in Houston as well, and has a few of the breeds, but again, as day olds, are sold mostly straight run. 


Jim


----------



## LittleWings

I have one OE pullet (I'm pretty sure its a she) that is 5 weeks old. She is Lavender Ameraucana and BCM.

I have a couple of SBEL chicks that are 2 weeks old. They are Lavender Ameraucana crossed with White Leghorn. I have one white one and one black one. They are not purebred but they will lay blue eggs. I'm pretty sure they are pullets. 

Thats all of the chicks I have for sale right now. Well, I have a few AG chicks but you probably don't want those for egg layers.

PM me if you are interested.

Ken


----------



## Jim

Ken, you got a black SBEL.


Jim


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> Ken, you got a black SBEL.
> 
> Jim


Yes. It is a second generation (or F2) SBEL. I am only keeping the Lavender chicks out of the F2s. The white ones are F2s also. They should have a double dose of the blue egg gene and are 1/4 White Leghorn and 3/4 Ameraucana.


----------



## Jim

So, only f1 seem to have the sex linked spotting?


Jim


----------



## LittleWings

The F2 (these F2s are the F1 white hen bred back to a different Lav AM roo) white ones still have the random black spots and yellowish legs. The F2 blacks and lavs look almost identical to the Ameraucanas, with slate colored legs and all. So much so , it is making me second guess whether or not I got the hatching eggs mixed up but pretty sure I didn't. I'm guessing that the white F2s will still be sex-able with leg color. I only have one lav and one black F2 so I don't have other colored chicks to compare them to yet. I think they are both pullets and both have very dark legs.
I know it is all very interesting and I am having a blast learning.


----------



## back2simplelife

Heads up ya'll.. someone is moving markers on the map again. Guess I went on a trip to see GratefulGirl! Am back home again.. lol


----------



## LittleWings

Yeah, sometimes its by accident but sometimes I think it's kids playing. Glad you found your way back home.


----------



## MelTx

The poultry show at the Southtexas State Fair will be today and tomorrow, I think. 

I'm planning on going tomorrow morning to check out the chickens before my son's TBall game in the afternoon. He keeps asking to go see the "chicken parade" lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

MelTx said:


> The poultry show at the Southtexas State Fair will be today and tomorrow, I think.
> 
> I'm planning on going tomorrow morning to check out the chickens before my son's TBall game in the afternoon. He keeps asking to go see the "chicken parade" lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Won't be able to make it. Take some pics and share if you don't mind.


----------



## zookyla

Welcome rrjb123! I'm in Santa Fe not far from Galveston. I have also purchased chicks from Jim in Dickinson. It's difficult to find OEs and pure Ameraucanas as sexed chicks. My pure AM laid beautiful blue eggs but they were small and she didn't lay on a regular basis. My OE doesn't either, but her's are larger. I'm trying some EEs this time. 

Ken & Jim, I'm enjoying the conversation about the SBELs. My first one is definitely a roo. The second I'm pretty sure is a pullet. Her legs are darker and she has more spots. One of my OE x AM eggs hatched finally. Only one that has developed so far. I'll keep it either way cause it's 3/4 AM 1/4 BCM, but I'm hoping for pullet. 

I haven't been around much lately. My Mom fell off a ladder and broke her pelvis. Between work, taking care of my Mom, and the chicks; I've been too busy. 

I won't make the show in Beaumont. Have fun MelTx! Take photos and share. 





Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

It's rodeo time in Houston! This is a trail ride through my neighbor_hood_.


----------



## MelTx

LW- I will for sure take some pix and post. I'm hoping to see some Cochins and orpingtons. 

Also those *hood* rides....lol! Seen many of those go terrible wrong! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

Thanks Mel. would love to see pics. I was mainly wanting to check out the Ameraucanas. (hint hint) 

Yeah, that trail ride was an accident waiting to happen. No cops for traffic control on a very busy four lane street. Just a week ago a 17 year old boy on a Stepper was hit in traffic by a car that was running from the police and it killed the horse and hurt the kid pretty bad.


----------



## MelTx

LW - Well, you would have been disappointed. The only Ameraucanas were one little blue cockerel and one blue hen. That's it. I couldn't get a good pic of them because judges were trying to get down the aisles too.

This show had quite a few birds but just not a lot of variety in breeds. Mostly there were a TON of Marans in all colors, sebrights, game birds, a few leghorns, and a few seramas. Marans out numbered everything else.

I only saw one black Orpington rooster. Several black Sumatra cocks. Lots of bantams.

Here are a few pix I took.























Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

And a few more shots























Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

LittleWings said:


> Thanks Mel. would love to see pics. I was mainly wanting to check out the Ameraucanas. (hint hint)
> 
> Yeah, that trail ride was an accident waiting to happen. No cops for traffic control on a very busy four lane street. Just a week ago a 17 year old boy on a Stepper was hit in traffic by a car that was running from the police and it killed the horse and hurt the kid pretty bad.


See those "road riders" are just asking for trouble. I was never allowed to ride my horse on the road as a kid unless my dad rode next to me and even as an adult I hated riding on the road.

That's awful the kid got hurt and even worse the poor horse got killed!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere

We take our horses in the Christmas parade of lights every year, and frequently ride on the roads to get from point a to point b (have no choice, either we cross the road or we don't go anywhere) we even detour through the coffee shop drive through for coffees after the parade. We take our kids along on their horses as well, and make sure they are helmeted and we have walkers holding them by lead ropes.
A horse can have a bad wreck anywhere, and riding on the road with vehicles is pretty dangerous, but in a situation like a parade, with experienced horses (last year my mare led the pack directly behind the cheerleading team from the local high school and their goings on, and in front of two fire trucks blasting sirens, talk about desensitized!) it can be fun for all. I dunno, I like doing the parade with my horse, and would be upset if I couldn't do it anymore because it's dangerous, when any time you get on a horse could be your last - I broke my pelvis and slipped two disks in my back a few years ago because my gelding had a bad day, I know how close I came to paralysis, and how it went from a fun ride to ambulance in about ten seconds. 

Not trying to argue, I've just always done it as safely as possible, which I do every time I'm on a horse, even my stellar mare. My then 4 year old daughter took her in a light parade for the local fair, we trust that horse with out lives.


----------



## MelTx

No I've ridden in parades and trail rides that got into traffic and everything was fine. But that's only because they had responsible riders and people took care of children on horseback responsibly, just as you say.

I wasn't saying all rides on roads are bad. But I have seen too many of these impromptu hood rides with people who shouldn't even be on a horse, let alone leading others or children, get into trouble. I've even seen those hood ride and people are drinking and doing stupid crap on the horses, the horses shy and rear up and someone ends up dumped in the road.

It's just like driving a car, irresponsible people make it dangerous for everyone else. 




Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

I've even seen one ride where a bunch of guys were drinking beer in one hand, had reins in the other and were spurring their gated Tennessee walkers into doing some stupid things and ended up making another family's horse rear up and almost hurt someone. So they got kicked out of the ride. 

And i saw one person bring their prize stallion into the ride - not knowing how to control him - and he tried to mount a mare in heat and nearly killed the mare's rider. 

I guess I had some traumatic ride experiences. LOL. My gelding I had a few years ago was bullet proof and I trusted completely, but I don't trust other people in being able to control THEIR horses. He died before my son was born but I would have trusted him with my toddler too.


----------



## zookyla

Thanks for sharing MelTx! 

I wish I could have gone but I was busy doing spring coop cleaning. I love the Sebrights! Esp the silver. We used to have one at work, she was my favorite hen. I saw some chicks at Tractor Supply. The only thing that stopped me was the fact I didn't want to bring home 6 chicks! It's a good thing they have a minimum purchase requirement, or I would be in so much trouble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

Thanks for sharing pics. Its a shame there weren't more birds there. 

I like the looks of the Sebrights also.


----------



## Jim

Those sebrights are pretty!


Jim


----------



## MelTx

Jim said:


> Those sebrights are pretty!
> 
> Jim


Jim they had a couple of seramas in the same colors that I've seen you breed and I thought of you. Couldn't get a good shot of them though, they were a bit agitated.


----------



## MelTx

LittleWings said:


> Thanks for sharing pics. Its a shame there weren't more birds there.
> 
> I like the looks of the Sebrights also.


Yeah there were a LOT of birds there. Lots of bantams but not a lot of variety. I was hoping for some orpingtons.

Saw several nice looking Plymouth barred rocks and every color of Maran you can think of.

There should have been more Ameraucanas but I guess you see more of those around the Dallas shows.

The sebrights were my favorite. So cute and colorful!


----------



## MelTx

zookyla said:


> Thanks for sharing MelTx!
> 
> I wish I could have gone but I was busy doing spring coop cleaning. I love the Sebrights! Esp the silver. We used to have one at work, she was my favorite hen. I saw some chicks at Tractor Supply. The only thing that stopped me was the fact I didn't want to bring home 6 chicks! It's a good thing they have a minimum purchase requirement, or I would be in so much trouble.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


I didn't know you could get Sebrights at Tractor Supply! Huh, that's pretty cool. I do like them and they are so little that you could have several and not take up a lot of room. I like Seramas too, but my main worry is them flying over my fence.

And the fact that their eggs are so little. But they are lovely little birds.


----------



## Fiere

I misunderstood, my apologies. We don't have drunken nonsense rides like what you're speaking of. The video looked like a bunch of local backwoods type people bombing around on their horses to me LOL like a tailgate only on horseback. I couldn't imagine riding drunk. Sure, we've gone to fun shows where we camp and ride for the weekend and a beer or two are consumed over lunch, but intoxicated on a horse? Never. I wouldn't condone it. We'd rather do "stupid dangerous stuff" like pick up races and musical tires. We reserve other games for less experienced riders/horses or donate our Steady Eddies to the cause so everyone gets to enjoy the day. Its not fun when people or horses get hurt. 

Sorry about your gelding. A good horse is sometimes hard to find and worth it's weight in gold. My mare is an absolute dream, and is exactly the horse a rider of any level needs. My daughters mini is a champ with kids (he's satan reincarnate to adults lol), he'll be outgrown this year and it breaks my heart, though we bought her a cart and harness so she can still enjoy him. The both of them will be with us till they pass.


----------



## MelTx

Fiere said:


> I misunderstood, my apologies. We don't have drunken nonsense rides like what you're speaking of. The video looked like a bunch of local backwoods type people bombing around on their horses to me LOL like a tailgate only on horseback. I couldn't imagine riding drunk. Sure, we've gone to fun shows where we camp and ride for the weekend and a beer or two are consumed over lunch, but intoxicated on a horse? Never. I wouldn't condone it. We'd rather do "stupid dangerous stuff" like pick up races and musical tires. We reserve other games for less experienced riders/horses or donate our Steady Eddies to the cause so everyone gets to enjoy the day. Its not fun when people or horses get hurt.
> 
> Sorry about your gelding. A good horse is sometimes hard to find and worth it's weight in gold. My mare is an absolute dream, and is exactly the horse a rider of any level needs. My daughters mini is a champ with kids (he's satan reincarnate to adults lol), he'll be outgrown this year and it breaks my heart, though we bought her a cart and harness so she can still enjoy him. The both of them will be with us till they pass.


Yeah I couldn't believe they were drinking either, especially with families there and children riding. Truly stupid.

We played a few games too - the adult riders - like trying to do target practice by riding past with nerf shooters to shoot cans off posts in an arena in the evenings after riding lessons where through. And we'd run relays, things like that.

Sounds like you have dream horses. My gelding was like that, a big 1000lb puppy dog. He perforated a bowel with colic though right while I was out giving birth to my son. Tragic.


----------



## zookyla

MelTx said:


> I didn't know you could get Sebrights at Tractor Supply! Huh, that's pretty cool. I do like them and they are so little that you could have several and not take up a lot of room. I like Seramas too, but my main worry is them flying over my fence.
> 
> And the fact that their eggs are so little. But they are lovely little birds.


The Sebrights were in with all the other bantams. There were two that I could see whose wing feathers were starting to grow out. Otherwise I wouldn't know what they were.

I would like to have Sebrights and Seramas one day but not this year. I would have to build another coop for them.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## zookyla

MelTx I encountered the same thing at the show I went to. I was hoping for more variety, more breed representation. 

There is a Trade Day coming up in April in Giddings. I'll look up the info and post it. One of the breeders I talked to said it was a big event with lots of birds. I'm thinking about going but leaving my wallet at home. I just want to see what's out there and make some connections. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## zookyla

Giddings Poultry Trade Day

Can you feel that spring chicken fever coming on? The Brazos Valley Poultry Club invites you to the Giddings Ranch & Pet Center for a good old poultry Trade Day!

If you're looking to buy chickens in springtime, this is the place to be! Bring some empty cages and SHOP EARLY for the best selections.

If you want to sell poultry, you can rent an area/site for $20. Check in 7:00 am – 8:00 am. Sell 8:00 am - 4:00 pm. All poultry vendors must have current PT papers and TAHC sales permit.

This is also scheduled as a meetup, and our club president, Tim Myers will be available throughout the day to orient you to the event. Just ask for Tim and he'll get you started in the right direction!

If you've never been to a Trade Day, it is set up like a flea market, but its all kinds of poultry. Roam around the sale sites, find the breeds and varieties you want, and make a deal. Buyers, you can be assured, all sellers WILL have their P/T certificate and their TAHC certificate.

There will be a concessions stand with lunch available for purchase. All proceeds benefit the Brazos Valley Poultry Club, a non-profit organization devoted to exhibition poultry in Texas.

Brazos Valley Poultry Club Trade Days

Date: April 26, 2014

Location:

Giddings Ranch & Pet Center 
1790 West Austin Street
Giddings TX 78942 
(979) 542-3188

If you have questions please feel free to post them here or in the discussion thread under "Poultry Shows and Breeder Clubs, " or contact Claudia Choate 512-273-2010, Tim Myers 281-635-5638.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

zookyla said:


> MelTx I encountered the same thing at the show I went to. I was hoping for more variety, more breed representation.
> 
> There is a Trade Day coming up in April in Giddings. I'll look up the info and post it. One of the breeders I talked to said it was a big event with lots of birds. I'm thinking about going but leaving my wallet at home. I just want to see what's out there and make some connections.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Very cool! I wish it was closer to me. There aren't many poultry events around here. I'd love to just go and talk to other breeders and such.

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere

MelTx said:


> Sounds like you have dream horses. My gelding was like that, a big 1000lb puppy dog. He perforated a bowel with colic though right while I was out giving birth to my son. Tragic.


My mare is a dream, my daughters pony is purely a kids horse - does not like adults who can tell him what's what and is a dirt bag to handle sometimes, but kids he is a saint - my gelding is a head case. Badly, badly abused and is just a rank horse on a good day. For all the years I have put into him, I was blessed with me mare lol!

Colic is awful, Mel. Dealt with it a few times over the years, luckily only lost one. What a way to go, so said.

Also, mounting shooting with the nerd gun sounds amazing! Will have to put it on the books for a must try next this summer. Thanks!


----------



## LittleWings

Well as much as I hate to, I'm going to pick up a few White Leghorns from the feed store tomorrow. They use Ideal Poultry stock which will be OK but still looking for some heritage WLs if anyone has any. 

I have a few SBEL cockerels that are going to the feed store tomorrow unless somebody on here wants them. They carry blue egg genes.


----------



## MelTx

I was thinking of making a thread on the gen. discussion thread but I'll post here first.

What do you guys do to prevent/take care of wasps in the coop? I already nuked a red wasp looking for a good place to start a nest in the rafters of my mobile coop today. 

Are they a danger to the chickens? What do you use to kill them and how do you keep the insecticide from hurting the chickens? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## back2simplelife

We put screen up where we can.. and I use paper bags inside the coop. If you blow them up and hang them.. wasp think they are nests and because they are very territorial, they move on.. also, they don't like the smell of cucumbers! Hope those tips help



MelTx said:


> I was thinking of making a thread on the gen. discussion thread but I'll post here first.
> 
> What do you guys do to prevent/take care of wasps in the coop? I already nuked a red wasp looking for a good place to start a nest in the rafters of my mobile coop today.
> 
> Are they a danger to the chickens? What do you use to kill them and how do you keep the insecticide from hurting the chickens?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## back2simplelife

Oh, this sounds like fun! Anyone heading this way?



zookyla said:


> Giddings Poultry Trade Day
> 
> Can you feel that spring chicken fever coming on? The Brazos Valley Poultry Club invites you to the Giddings Ranch & Pet Center for a good old poultry Trade Day!
> 
> If you're looking to buy chickens in springtime, this is the place to be! Bring some empty cages and SHOP EARLY for the best selections.
> 
> If you want to sell poultry, you can rent an area/site for $20. Check in 7:00 am - 8:00 am. Sell 8:00 am - 4:00 pm. All poultry vendors must have current PT papers and TAHC sales permit.
> 
> This is also scheduled as a meetup, and our club president, Tim Myers will be available throughout the day to orient you to the event. Just ask for Tim and he'll get you started in the right direction!
> 
> If you've never been to a Trade Day, it is set up like a flea market, but its all kinds of poultry. Roam around the sale sites, find the breeds and varieties you want, and make a deal. Buyers, you can be assured, all sellers WILL have their P/T certificate and their TAHC certificate.
> 
> There will be a concessions stand with lunch available for purchase. All proceeds benefit the Brazos Valley Poultry Club, a non-profit organization devoted to exhibition poultry in Texas.
> 
> Brazos Valley Poultry Club Trade Days
> 
> Date: April 26, 2014
> 
> Location:
> 
> Giddings Ranch & Pet Center
> 1790 West Austin Street
> Giddings TX 78942
> (979) 542-3188
> 
> If you have questions please feel free to post them here or in the discussion thread under "Poultry Shows and Breeder Clubs, " or contact Claudia Choate 512-273-2010, Tim Myers 281-635-5638.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

back2simplelife said:


> We put screen up where we can.. and I use paper bags inside the coop. If you blow them up and hang them.. wasp think they are nests and because they are very territorial, they move on.. also, they don't like the smell of cucumbers! Hope those tips help


Oh cool! Thanks! I will try the paper bag solution!


----------



## back2simplelife

MelTx said:


> Oh cool! Thanks! I will try the paper bag solution!


Your welcome! I must note.. this has worked for wasps for me in Id, Wy, Mt, IL, and Germany..Friends in FL and WV as well. I haven't had any real issues with them in TX so haven't done it here. just about to though as we have some that are refusing to leave the new coop! You can also stuff the brown paper bags with like newspapers or whatever to get that "nest" look. Secret is to knock down the nests when it is cool/night as they are slower. I also have read that cheap hair spray "freezes" them as well. 
Hope it works for you!


----------



## MelTx

back2simplelife said:


> Your welcome! I must note.. this has worked for wasps for me in Id, Wy, Mt, IL, and Germany..Friends in FL and WV as well. I haven't had any real issues with them in TX so haven't done it here. just about to though as we have some that are refusing to leave the new coop! You can also stuff the brown paper bags with like newspapers or whatever to get that "nest" look. Secret is to knock down the nests when it is cool/night as they are slower. I also have read that cheap hair spray "freezes" them as well.
> 
> Hope it works for you!


We usually don't have many in our backyard, but with the warmer weather, they're already scoping out the new coop for nesting places.

But that sounds like a really good idea that is no danger to the chicks with spraying insecticides! Am going to get some brown lunch bags this weekend and start sticking them up!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

I am gonna try some paper bags! We have lots of red wasp. 


Jim


----------



## MelTx

CHICKS ARE HERE! I'll post pictures when I can get them out in the sun. I'm going to keep them in the coop a few days to get used to things before letting them out in the yard. The easter egger is already queen hen and totally not shy around my son. The blue and splash orps are a little more shy but not by much. They'll be lap chickens very soon.

Also installed my brown paper bags to deter the wasps. Had another in the coop this afternoon scoping out a place. Hopefully he'll see the bags and think someone else has set up shop and leave! 

I also had to reinstall my red horizontal nipples since the yellow screw in vertical ones just POURED water out. Red horizontal ones are dripping a little more than they should too, probably will have to add plumbers tape to them. I've probably screwed and unscrewed so many nipples into the pipe the holes are stretched too much. Probably will have to get a new nipple bar tube and drill new holes soon. UGH!


----------



## LittleWings

MelTx said:


> CHICKS ARE HERE! I'll post pictures when I can get them out in the sun. I'm going to keep them in the coop a few days to get used to things before letting them out in the yard. The easter egger is already queen hen and totally not shy around my son. The blue and splash orps are a little more shy but not by much. They'll be lap chickens very soon.
> 
> Also installed my brown paper bags to deter the wasps. Had another in the coop this afternoon scoping out a place. Hopefully he'll see the bags and think someone else has set up shop and leave!
> 
> I also had to reinstall my red horizontal nipples since the yellow screw in vertical ones just POURED water out. Red horizontal ones are dripping a little more than they should too, probably will have to add plumbers tape to them. I've probably screwed and unscrewed so many nipples into the pipe the holes are stretched too much. Probably will have to get a new nipple bar tube and drill new holes soon. UGH!


Congrats Mel on the new chicks.

I use a 5/16" bit for the red plastic nipples in thin material like a bucket and a 11/32" bit in thick plastic like PVC pipe. I also use a 10.5 MM tap in PVC pipe. Sometimes I still have to use the plumbers tape. I have used vertical nipples for 2 1/2 years now and haven't had to clean them or change any of them out. They are money well spent.


----------



## MelTx

LittleWings said:


> Congrats Mel on the new chicks.
> 
> I use a 5/16" bit for the red plastic nipples in thin material like a bucket and a 11/32" bit in thick plastic like PVC pipe. I also use a 10.5 MM tap in PVC pipe. Sometimes I still have to use the plumbers tape. I have used vertical nipples for 2 1/2 years now and haven't had to clean them or change any of them out. They are money well spent.


Thanks so much for the bit sizes because I have a feeling I'm going to have to get new pipe and re-drill. It looks like he used the black pipe for yard watering systems, not PVC. So it should be easy to find the same size and length with threads for end caps already there.

The chicks are using the horizontal nipples fine, pressing them in enough and all, they just leak. And it's probably my fault for changing my mind too many times. :-/

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## back2simplelife

Help Help Help! 
Best tips for mites AND lice? Landlord/neighbor and friend lost a hen today, I am not sure why.. had never seen anything like it before! When I got here, she was sitting on her back legs like a dog. I grabbed her, her butt was all pasty looking and she was crawling with bugs! I tried to check for egg bound but I couldn't feel anything.. she was a lil bloated already though. The whole thing was odd! I could see the mite's eggs as well. I told her to go and bathe her.. as I was getting the dish soap she passed in her arms. Does this sound like something bugs could do? Anyhow.. 
Thinking I should do mine as well. I know I have battled with mites on my wild birds since I got them.. keeping them down but struggling to kill them off completely. so will do my 37 and her 5.. so that is 42 total. Any tips? I have not seen any lice on mine so 5 for sure for lice. 
I hate the idea of using harsh chemicals but will if I have to. What do ya'll use as treatment? I have lots of wood ash to use as a prevention after treatment. And white washing the coop as well as spraying it with neem oil. SOMETHING has gotta give!


----------



## LittleWings

If I have a problem, I use Sevin or poultry dust on the birds and coop.


----------



## back2simplelife

LittleWings said:


> If I have a problem, I use Sevin or poultry dust on the birds and coop.


Broke down and bought some today. Does it do mites too? Assuming I will have to help her do it way more than a couple times to get rid of the nibs, right? I checked mine all over and no mites.. wild birds still have a few lice so time for something more extreme.

Thanks LW!


----------



## MelTx

I hear people use DE or diatomaceous earth in dusting areas to treat and keep mites down. Saw a guy on YouTube working DE into the feathers of a bird with mites to treat it.

Not sure it would do much for a chronically infested bird - for that seven or poultry dust probably works faster. 

But DE in a coop with deep litter will kill off helpful insects too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

Here are a few shots of the new babies in the lovely sunshine today. Of course the black EE kept walking away from the camera.




















Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

They look happy getting out in the grass and laying in the sunshine!


Jim


----------



## MelTx

Jim said:


> They look happy getting out in the grass and laying in the sunshine!
> 
> Jim


They loved it, once one if them was brave enough to venture out of the coop. They love the thick st. Augustine grass we have. Got a kick out of seeing one stretch out in her side and sunbathe!

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## back2simplelife

I have tried DE, wood ash, garlic juice, neem oil, and and.. they have all seem to keep from a terrible outbreak but can't get them killed off completely. As soon as this wind stops blowing so hard going to hit them with Seven then follow up using those as preventive. 
My poor neighbor though.. it's going to take several doses of Seven.. IF they survive to do it. After she lost one yesterday, one today was sneezing and kind of raspy tonight, another seems to be breathing hard. If it wasn't for the one yesterday sitting back on behind with her legs straight out in front of her..I would say she has a URI going through them all.. but that one was also breathing hard so I am not sure what is going on. 
Right now though, starting to get a lil scared! Ours are about 50 feet from hers.. lucky the wind blows straight back but still.. so I loaded their fermented feed with oregano and garlic. Put VetRx in their water.. mine are all acting just fine but is there anything else I can do as a precaution? Whatever she has seems to be taking them fast!


----------



## LittleWings

Aggies making maroon bluebonnets was bad enough, but planting them on the UT campus was just wrong. LOL

http://m.chron.com/news/houston-tex...ghorns-have-been-pranked-will-rip-5403882.php


----------



## Jim

Lol. I think those look like Indian paintbrush. Just don't fully get it myself. 


Jim


----------



## MelTx

We tried to grow some of the maroons from seeds but they don't grow as we'll as the regular bluebonnets. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## back2simplelife

LittleWings said:


> Aggies making maroon bluebonnets was bad enough, but planting them on the UT campus was just wrong. LOL
> 
> http://m.chron.com/news/houston-tex...ghorns-have-been-pranked-will-rip-5403882.php


ROFLMAO!!! Moving from horn territory to aggie land, well.. sorry ya'll I can't stop laughing.. that's just wrong


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> ROFLMAO!!! Moving from horn territory to aggie land, well.. sorry ya'll I can't stop laughing.. that's just wrong


Watch out. They might plant maroon flowers in your flower beds. They obviously have no concept of right and wrong. Lol


----------



## back2simplelife

Anyhow heading this way for the The Brazos Valley Poultry Club Trade Day this Sat?


----------



## Jim

I hope to be so busy selling chicks, I look forward to Monday! Have fun. 


Jim


----------



## zookyla

back2simplelife said:


> Anyhow heading this way for the The Brazos Valley Poultry Club Trade Day this Sat?


I'm not going to make it, although I really wanted to. Next year. Too much going on and I'm afraid I'll not be able to resist bringing something home. ;-) If you go, please post a report.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## back2simplelife

zookyla said:


> I'm not going to make it, although I really wanted to. Next year. Too much going on and I'm afraid I'll not be able to resist bringing something home. ;-) If you go, please post a report.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


We went... not much there that grabbed my attention. LOTS of chicks but I didn't even look at them.. thought of a heat lamp right now.. ugh..lol couldn't come home empty handed so got 4 pullets (1 blk silkie, 1 polish and 2 cochin/silkies mixes with one being frizzled) for our two silkie roos. We are def going to end up with colorful, friendly chicks out of that coop once the roos figure out what they are suppose to do that is..lol.. these gals are adorable!


----------



## zookyla

@back2simplelife - Thanks for the report. Glad you found some girls to bring home! I wish I could have gone but I know I would have ended up bringing something home. My husband said I can get more but when we run out of space in our current coop, I have to build the next one or two or three. ;-) 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

If you build it, they will come. If you don't, they will still come. So, get busy building!


Jim


----------



## zookyla

Jim said:


> If you build it, they will come. If you don't, they will still come. So, get busy building!
> 
> Jim


LOL! So true.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## back2simplelife

LOL SOOOO true Jim! Got 4 isbar babies today... off yo build another coop!


----------



## zookyla

back2simplelife said:


> LOL SOOOO true Jim! Got 4 isbar babies today... off yo build another coop!


Isbars! I want some of those, too.  Look forward to hearing about how they turn out.


----------



## back2simplelife

zookyla said:


> Isbars! I want some of those, too.  Look forward to hearing about how they turn out.


yes! I have wanted some forever.. finally got them! 2 blues (with one a roo I think), 1 splash and 1 black. they are between 6-8 weeks and soo tiny! well, its been awhile since we have had chicks so at least tiny for us.. lol. Put them in the new coop and they refused to come in from the run tonight to roost.. just cuddled in the corner! too cute!


----------



## back2simplelife

Can someone explain to me when to start counting with a broody hen? She was off and on the nest for 3 days, gathering eggs.. Do you count from the start of those 3 days or after those 3 days. Main reason I am asking is because I have one that started zipping last night (or sometime yesterday, I noticed last night)..only about 1/4 of the way. She is still rotating them around and think it might have drowned as nothing has changed. She started going off and on on the 28th of April.. so dates are NOT adding up.. and shouldn't she be "on lock down" if you start counting on the 28th as that would make today day 19? This is my first broody so I am so lost! (not to mention she is the first of 2 I have right now) I am a worry wart and have to understand things so just letting it be and waiting well.. I am trying but it's not working!


----------



## LittleWings

I would start counting the day she starts sitting and not getting up. If that was the 28th, then today would be day 18. Day one is 24 hrs after they are set.
If only one chick started hatching, I would guess that it got started earlier somehow.
How are you seeing that one is zipping? Is she getting off of the nest? Mine get down right nasty if I try to look.


----------



## back2simplelife

Thank you LW!!! 
LOL. she is all growl and no peck.. but refuses to get off and drink or eat (i even measured) so twice a day i was just picking her up off the nest when i saw it.I didn't notice it yesterday (that isn't saying much as when it's flipped you can't see the zip and she's still flipping them!) morning but did last night! That was what I was thinking.. when they go on and not back and forth so that would be the 1st so 24hrs later would be the 2nd! that is wayyy too early! i wonder why would it try to hatch this early..ugh! luckily it's the only one! ok, so that would make today day 15.. I can relax a lil now.. lol Should I take that egg from her or wait until she kicks it out of the nest? Also, can they shrink wrap if I pick her up off the nest like when opening the bator? I sure hope I didn't shrink it when I moved her! I went back about 2 hrs later and she had it moved.. pip and zip side down so if she had been doing that all day, do you think it drowned? I would open it but I honestly have NO idea what I am looking for!
At least she returns to the nest if I move her (fights me to get back on ASAP actually) my silkie just stays in laying on the eggs mode, even when there is nothing under her! HOPEFULLY we will get some chicks out of the other 14 eggs between the two hens!
Thanks again LW!!


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> Thank you LW!!!
> LOL. she is all growl and no peck.. but refuses to get off and drink or eat (i even measured) so twice a day i was just picking her up off the nest when i saw it.I didn't notice it yesterday (that isn't saying much as when it's flipped you can't see the zip and she's still flipping them!) morning but did last night! That was what I was thinking.. when they go on and not back and forth so that would be the 1st so 24hrs later would be the 2nd! that is wayyy too early! i wonder why would it try to hatch this early..ugh! luckily it's the only one! ok, so that would make today day 15.. I can relax a lil now.. lol Should I take that egg from her or wait until she kicks it out of the nest? Also, can they shrink wrap if I pick her up off the nest like when opening the bator? I sure hope I didn't shrink it when I moved her! I went back about 2 hrs later and she had it moved.. pip and zip side down so if she had been doing that all day, do you think it drowned? I would open it but I honestly have NO idea what I am looking for!
> At least she returns to the nest if I move her (fights me to get back on ASAP actually) my silkie just stays in laying on the eggs mode, even when there is nothing under her! HOPEFULLY we will get some chicks out of the other 14 eggs between the two hens!
> Thanks again LW!!


Your welcome. 

If you set eggs in an incubator at 1:00PM today, tomorrow at 1:00PM will be day 1.

I was also wondering if picking her up caused it to shrink wrap. I've wondered (I wonder a lot) if and how a hen raises humidity during lockdown.

I think I would leave her be and let her kick the dead one out.

Good luck and I hope you do get some chicks from them.


----------



## back2simplelife

LittleWings said:


> Your welcome.
> 
> If you set eggs in an incubator at 1:00PM today, tomorrow at 1:00PM will be day 1.
> 
> I was also wondering if picking her up caused it to shrink wrap. I've wondered (I wonder a lot) if and how a hen raises humidity during lockdown.
> 
> I think I would leave her be and let her kick the dead one out.
> 
> Good luck and I hope you do get some chicks from them.


I have talked with others (not here in dry land) and they said they do so I wasn't worried about it until... I was planning on using an eye dropper once lock down came but went with it this morning so will continue.. wish she wasn't so serious! I didn't worry about her until her comb started turning pale and she looked terrible! I was worried so I picked her up and she ran to the water and feed like no tomorrow.. her comb bounced right back so I figured she was one of "those" girls.. lol anyhow.. This is what I have learned from her (not sure if this is usual since she is the only one I have let sit on eggs!) but.. she poops on the corner of the nest! I was reading that that is what they do to increase the humidity. She has done it twice now and both days have been extremely dry so think that is it.. maybe not.. who knows.. lol

Also forgot to tell ya.. we were right on with those blk (wantabe's) Amers.. Two are laying beautiful olive eggs. One has been laying a week now, she has 3 rows on her comb. The other two only have one. Odd huh? If only the breeder would have been honest! The 3 copper feathers they have on their neck were right.. I have my silkie girl laying on one now (covered by a splash marans) fingers crossed it hatches!


----------



## LittleWings

Olive Eggers. Thats awesome! If they weren't what they were supposed to be, OEs are a pretty good consolation prize.


----------



## back2simplelife

LittleWings said:


> Olive Eggers. Thats awesome! If they weren't what they were supposed to be, OEs are a pretty good consolation prize.


Totally agree!


----------



## MelTx

Just got a new pulley to add to my three 14 wk old girls. She's a black Orpington and she's 8 wks. So far the other Orps could care less about her but my EE Gru is eyeballing her like she'd like to stomp on her a little. I have a protected place for her to hide in the coop, and they're all closed up in my mobile coop/run. So far so good. Gru pecked once then got on highest roost to " vulture" at her. 

Also am about to worm them for first time since I found a nice long white worm in poop this morning. Yuck! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

Congrats Mel. It won't be long and you should have eggs from those three. Post some pics of the new girl.


----------



## MelTx

LittleWings said:


> Congrats Mel. It won't be long and you should have eggs from those three. Post some pics of the new girl.


Thanks LW! Yeah I hope the Orps start laying sometime after 20 wks. I hear the EE's are late bloomers.

Right now I hope the new girl integrates soon. She's not getting beat on but getting shunned off the roost. Poor baby. Would have taken two so she'd have a friend but didn't have the room.

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

And, I didn't have any more like her to go with. . Glad she is at least being ignored and not picked on. I find the Orps to be 22-25 weeks for fist egg, so, any time now. Can't wait to see that first egg pic!


Jim


----------



## MelTx

Jim said:


> And, I didn't have any more like her to go with. . Glad she is at least being ignored and not picked on. I find the Orps to be 22-25 weeks for fist egg, so, any time now. Can't wait to see that first egg pic!
> 
> Jim


Just as well you didn't have a friend for her, my little coop won't hold another! Lol! Gonna be building another roost bar tomorrow anyway so she can be up high with the other girls and stop roosting/sleeping in the best boxes.

Can't wait to take those first egg pix too!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

Waiting for those first eggs sure can make the clock tic slowly sometimes.


----------



## MelTx

Here is newest little girl, black Orpington. She's got a little white on the tips of a couple of breast feathers but maybe they will moult out. She already has nice poofy "pants" so maybe she'll be 100% English.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

I am thinking she did come from the black hen of mine, that is 100%, the white should molt out! no problem.


Jim


----------



## MelTx

Jim said:


> I am thinking she did come from the black hen of mine, that is 100%, the white should molt out! no problem.
> 
> Jim


I think you're right, she already has such nice poofy rear! Lol! The others didn't have such poofy pants at this age. I think she'll be a big pretty English girl when she grows out. And she's super tame, perfectly happy to sit and be petted since the older girls wont let her snuggle with them.

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## back2simplelife

Ok, first broody hen and I am letting her raise them as long as possible. They are on fermented non medicated chick starter, should I start them on Corid? After my battle with Cocci, I am scared! Hatch date was May 20, 21 and 4 more to go.. any advice?


----------



## Jim

No, only use corrid if you see an outbreak. IMHO


Jim


----------



## back2simplelife

Jim said:


> No, only use corrid if you see an outbreak. IMHO
> 
> Jim


thanks Jim! Do you catch them when they are fluffed or after the blood starts? That last batch of 17 scared me so bad it wasn't funny!


----------



## back2simplelife

oops what I meant was.. last time I completely missed the fluff.. now every ruffled feather I freak! So, if I don't catch the fluff..


----------



## LittleWings

Were you fermenting last time?


----------



## back2simplelife

LittleWings said:


> Were you fermenting last time?


yes, ours at hatch and the others at a week (when we got them).. will have to go back to my records but think they were about 10 days for the youngest and 2-3 for our hatch when they got cocci. I honestly think the FF was the only thing that saved them all!


----------



## LittleWings

My loses went from about 75% with dry medicated starter to 50% with dry non-medicated and using Corid, to 5% (or less) using fermented grower only. 
If one dies now, it is usually a weak chick anyway. 
Hopefully I have gotten over the hump and am stopping the life cycle. 
Have faith and keep a good ferment going on the feed. I bet these do fine. I still keep corid on hand but haven't used it in over 6 months.


----------



## back2simplelife

LittleWings said:


> My loses went from about 75% with dry medicated starter to 50% with dry non-medicated and using Corid, to 5% (or less) using fermented grower only.
> If one dies now, it is usually a weak chick anyway.
> Hopefully I have gotten over the hump and am stopping the life cycle.
> Have faith and keep a good ferment going on the feed. I bet these do fine. I still keep corid on hand but haven't used it in over 6 months.


Thanks LW! She is feeding them dirt today it looks like so... guess we shall see.


----------



## Jim

I just do it when I see bloody, 


Jim


----------



## LittleWings

I have these chicks on the ground eating the same feed as their mom.
No meds.


----------



## back2simplelife

LittleWings said:


> I have these chicks on the ground eating the same feed as their mom.
> No meds.
> View attachment 16109


AWWWW adorable!!! To you place all the eggs under her at once? I didn't with either of my broodies.. and eekk! With Ginger, 5 are running around and she is off and on the other 4.. not sure if they will hatch or not. I did the same with Eleanor but she is only on day 10!


----------



## LittleWings

She and my other game hen started laying and I left the eggs in the nest until she went broody. She started sitting at 11 eggs and hatched them all.


----------



## back2simplelife

LittleWings said:


> She and my other game hen started laying and I left the eggs in the nest until she went broody. She started sitting at 11 eggs and hatched them all.


WOW! Good mama! That one that was pipped didn't hatch so I think it made it :-( then she seems to have covered the others with dirt and shavings.. no idea! But, it looks like 2 of my wheaten amers, 2 easter eggers and 1 med brown one that I have no idea who's it was.. all hatched! Not too bad for our first shot I don't think! Your hen is def a broody machine!


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> WOW! Good mama! That one that was pipped didn't hatch so I think it made it :-( then she seems to have covered the others with dirt and shavings.. no idea! But, it looks like 2 of my wheaten amers, 2 easter eggers and 1 med brown one that I have no idea who's it was.. all hatched! Not too bad for our first shot I don't think! Your hen is def a broody machine!


Congrats on the hatched chicks. So there are still eggs in the nest that she has covered with leaves and dirt?

Yes she is a broody machine.  She is one of my favorite hens. I am going to hate to see her go. Someone is buying both of my game hens and all 16 chicks tomorrow. I hate getting rid of them but I lost my roo, and I can't put either hen with my other hens or they will fight. The Asil hen is so mean to other hens but is overly sweet with people. This will also free up a breeding pen.


----------



## back2simplelife

LittleWings said:


> Congrats on the hatched chicks. So there are still eggs in the nest that she has covered with leaves and dirt?
> 
> Yes she is a broody machine.  She is one of my favorite hens. I am going to hate to see her go. Someone is buying both of my game hens and all 16 chicks tomorrow. I hate getting rid of them but I lost my roo, and I can't put either hen with my other hens or they will fight. The Asil hen is so mean to other hens but is overly sweet with people. This will also free up a breeding pen.


Aww I am sorry but looking forward to hearing what you are going to put in that pen? LOL

Yes! She had 4 more (think they were the ones that someone laid before I built her her own pen and I missed them as they don't have an X!) That she had buried in the dirt and pine shavings! ONE was pipped yesterday morning! She was going back and forth from the chicks to the eggs.. crazy girl! So, went out there this morning and decided it was time to do something with them.. thought for sure they were dead as that pipper was AT LEAST 28 hrs by then.. unburied them, handed the pipper to hubby, he dusted it off and was like umm hun, it's talking to me! So, he hatched it and put it in the bator. Had a lil yolk that was still attached and was a lil weak. took awhile for it to dry off and fluff up. Been giving it electrolytes all day.. and is now sitting on it's feet... still weak but looking better! HOPING it will make it through the night and continue to gain strength! Such a cute lil thing! Put the other 3 eggs in there as well.. going to candle them here in a few mins looking for movement.


----------



## back2simplelife

Here she is.. our Ginger.. Mama of our first egg we ever hatched and first broody hen.. with her 5 babies!! Wonderful wild pullet.. no idea what cross she is but, she has been for from those stories I have heard about nasty broodies.. LOL


----------



## LittleWings

Aww what a good mommy. How are the unhatched ones doing? Did the one you helped out make it ok?


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> Aww I am sorry but looking forward to hearing what you are going to put in that pen?


That pen is going to the SBEL/ Texas Bluebells project. 
I'm also getting rid of the BCM pen. I'm keeping the hens for layers and eating the roo. That gives me the 2 pens I need for that project. 
I'm really liking the SBELs. They lay more than the Ameraucanas and the eggs are just as blue.

Hey Jim, I think one of the Ideal 236 roos you got for me is a pullet. Its a little early still but I think so. 
Lucky me if it is.


----------



## LittleWings

This is Texas related. The other day I was watching tv with my grandchildren. A political attack ad (they are really getting carried away with them on both sides IMO) for Lieutenant Governor had just finished and my 6 yr old GD said "I don't like Dan Patrick". I asked why baby? She said "he tried to change his name and he doesn't pay his taxes". She was dead serious. 
I laughed and laughed.


----------



## back2simplelife

She sure seems to be! Although she keeps kicking dirt on the waterer!?! Is she afraid they will drown.. geez.. doesn't she know that is what those pebbles are for? LOL My candler helpers left last night to go fishing and took the flashlight with them so I guess we will check the 3 left tonight for movement. The lil blk and white one is doing so much better than last night! I really didn't think it would make it through the night! But today it is up on both feet, wobbling around as if he was hatched today instead of helped yesterday! It will eat out of my hand but not find it itself so we will just continue to hope it gets strong enough to go under mom before too much longer! THOUGHT it could go under her tonight but wow have those 5 decided to make active an understatement!


----------



## back2simplelife

LW LOVE the name Texas Bluebells!!! How is your bator coming along?


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> She sure seems to be! Although she keeps kicking dirt on the waterer!?! Is she afraid they will drown.. geez.. doesn't she know that is what those pebbles are for? LOL My candler helpers left last night to go fishing and took the flashlight with them so I guess we will check the 3 left tonight for movement. The lil blk and white one is doing so much better than last night! I really didn't think it would make it through the night! But today it is up on both feet, wobbling around as if he was hatched today instead of helped yesterday! It will eat out of my hand but not find it itself so we will just continue to hope it gets strong enough to go under mom before too much longer! THOUGHT it could go under her tonight but wow have those 5 decided to make active an understatement!


Mine kicks dirt in the waterer too. Its hard to keep it low enough for chicks and it not get filled up with shavings and dirt.

Glad the chick is doing ok. Maybe tomorrow slip it in with the others and momma will teach it what to do.



back2simplelife said:


> LW LOVE the name Texas Bluebells!!! How is your bator coming along?


I checked and there was already a breed called Meadowsweet Bluebells but it was in the UK and they don't lay blue eggs, so I went with Texas Bluebells.

The bator rebuild went great (I think) temps and humidity are staying steady. The first test set goes on lockdown, the 31st.


----------



## LittleWings

Eggs in the incubator. Fingers crossed.








SBEL pullet eggs.


----------



## Jim

LittleWings said:


> That pen is going to the SBEL/ Texas Bluebells project.
> I'm also getting rid of the BCM pen. I'm keeping the hens for layers and eating the roo. That gives me the 2 pens I need for that project.
> I'm really liking the SBELs. They lay more than the Ameraucanas and the eggs are just as blue.
> 
> Hey Jim, I think one of the Ideal 236 roos you got for me is a pullet. Its a little early still but I think so.
> Lucky me if it is.


That is lucky, as long as the other makes it. I have learned a backup is a good plan! And, free breeding pen is always exciting!

Jim


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> That is lucky, as long as the other makes it. I have learned a backup is a good plan! And, free breeding pen is always exciting!
> 
> Jim


Yeah, its always the ones you need the most that don't make it. So far they are both healthy and doing great. If one is a pullet, then I might breed them for a few more. I talked to Ideal Poultry and they assured me that the 236 will breed true. I wasn't sure since they are a hybrid.


----------



## nj2wv

I use a quail waterer for newborn baby chicks. It is a lot smaller and easier for them than the regular size chick waterer.


----------



## back2simplelife

Babies are 9 days today!! So far so good! Even the one that was pipped and buried that we hatched is looking great! Our silkie is on day 17 sitting on 4! YEAH for broody hens! FINALLY able to relax about it now.. LOL


----------



## back2simplelife

nj2wv said:


> I use a quail waterer for newborn baby chicks. It is a lot smaller and easier for them than the regular size chick waterer.


Using a small chick waterer with marbles and she literally goes out of her way to put dirt in it.. lol. I thought it was just them scratching around like the chicks do in the brooder box but nope! We just built them a broody/hot box and the first thing she did was run up, start digging, then turn and kick it in the waterer! She really had to work at this as it was all grass this time, not sand.. and I watched the whole time.. it's def on purpose! Tried the nipples and she wanted no part of them so I thought I better wait on them until the chicks get a lil older. Oh well.. guess it's just cleaning out the waterers three times a day.. Thank goodness for runny fermented feed! hahaa


----------



## back2simplelife

Where is everyone? surviving the heat?


----------



## minmin1258

I am in Doddridge County , West Virginia. Its only bn 80* here during the day...and low t mid 60s at night. My girls are enjoying the blue skies and sunshine.


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> Where is everyone? surviving the heat?


I'm here.
Already have their fan set up and running it in the afternoon. 
Trying not to complain about all the rain we just got making wet bedding. I know the drought is coming soon. We will have burn bans and water rationing before you know it.


----------



## back2simplelife

Everything here is nice and green for the first time since moving here, in June! Think we have some of your humidity up here as I wake up to what looks like rain all over everything! It's been that way since all that rain.. humidity came in and hasn't left. My girls sure so not like it! Especially my blk olive eggers. Poor gals refuse to put their feet in the pool but I accidently flooded some of their run and they were all on top of it! Guess that will be our "thing". Trying to brace myself for the upcoming heat.. this old wyo gal still hasn't gotten use to it even after 4 yrs!


----------



## Jim

Fighting the mosquitoes after all the rain. Bracing myself for the upcoming pox season with all the chicks running around. Waiting on my lavender project to start laying fertile so I can put some in the bator, and for my English buff Orps to grow, grow, grow.


Jim


----------



## LittleWings

Yep, the mosquitoes are bad here already. I'm dreading the pox outbreak too.


----------



## back2simplelife

Umm.. Pox outbreak?


----------



## LittleWings

Every year when the mosquitoes start getting bad, the new birds that haven't had fowl pox and built an immunity to it, usually come down with it. It doesn't usually kill them. 
The mosquitoes feeding on your chickens, might have just been over at your neighbors coop.
They are tragic here on the coast sometimes.


----------



## back2simplelife

LittleWings said:


> Every year when the mosquitoes start getting bad, the new birds that haven't had fowl pox and built an immunity to it, usually come down with it. It doesn't usually kill them.
> The mosquitoes feeding on your chickens, might have just been over at your neighbors coop.
> They are tragic here on the coast sometimes.


WOW! Had no idea it started with mosquitoes! FLIES are what are terrible here right now! How ya'll have a mild case!


----------



## Jim

Flys, I could lift a commercial airliner with fly power! 


Jim


----------



## MelTx

Heat is bad here. Humidity is worse. I'm watering the areas where the girls lay down to cool the earth. Multiple watering stations big enough for them to stand in if need be.

Still working with my new grandpas feeder. Girls ate out of it fine during first training stage. Now we're on second phase, with the lid moving when they step on the treadle and they are not impressed. I guess I should stop worrying but my big girls are getting closer to point of lay, so I want them to eat the good stuff. 

I tend to over worry.  


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

When I trained mine, I filled it with scratch, then, showed them once, and eventually they figured it all out. 


Jim


----------



## MelTx

Jim said:


> When I trained mine, I filled it with scratch, then, showed them once, and eventually they figured it all out.
> 
> Jim


I got them in with the H&H layer and a little scratch and they ate fine at first. They're just shying from the lid moving now. They'll probably get used to it, but I'll watch to see.

They actually caught a sparrow at the feeder, killed and ate it!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

Wow. Caught a sparrow and ate it. Haven't heard that one. Lol 

Good luck with your training.


----------



## MelTx

LittleWings said:


> Wow. Caught a sparrow and ate it. Haven't heard that one. Lol
> 
> Good luck with your training.


They cornered it while it was inside the feeder and then pecked it to death. Once they saw blood, you know how it is! Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## back2simplelife

LOL your birds sound like mine! You name it, they go after it! I watched our BO swallow a mouse whole! Ironically, she isn't even one of my wild birds! Frogs, snakes, birds.. you name it. I do think their favorite is geckos and scorpions though.


----------



## Jim

Wow, a sparrow!


Jim


----------



## LittleWings

Someone got a bath today.
She didn't want to get out. 








All clean and fluffy.


----------



## Jim

She looks nice, what made ya decide on a bath?


Jim


----------



## LittleWings

I had different hen lately with a messy butt that I cleaned up. This one just had some poop stuck in her fluff and I didn't want it to get worse. 
I have been mixing their FF a little wetter since its gotten hot to try and keep them hydrated. Its making their droppings runny. 
Live and learn  
I also started using Purina Flock Raiser about 8 weeks ago. I wonder if thats it?


----------



## back2simplelife

aww even submerged in water she is beautiful!


----------



## MelTx

The sparrow homicide continues! Found another headless sparrow next to the feeder this morning! 

I've noticed the my girls are pretty territorial of the yard. They have chasing fits, going after dove, grackles, and the squirrels too! So they just corner those sparrows in my treadles feeder and peck their little heads off! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## minmin1258

My ducks did that last week, I was totally grossed out!


----------



## Jim

Wow, sure wish mine our take out a few unwanted critters!


Jim


----------



## back2simplelife

Happy Independence Day, ya'll!!! Board has been kind of quiet lately, what's everyone up to?


----------



## minmin1258

I'm sitting on my back porch enjoying the quiet! Kids n Grandkids are off t see th fireworks, husband is inside passed out...THANK GOD! Lol sitting here watching the ducks take their evening splash in their pond before I lock em up in their box. Hearing lots of booms, bangs and pops in the neighborhood so not going t b too quiet tonight. At least the noises may keep the *****, possums and coyotes away for one night!!! 
Well HAPPY 4TH to YOU ALL!!! Remember to Thank a Soldier (past or present) for the freedoms you still have and God for your Blessings! Good Night.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## back2simplelife

Sounds wonderful! Only booms and bangs here we are hearing is thunder! Ugh.. MORE rain! I shouldn't complain.. but.. lol


----------



## minmin1258

I know what you mean! This has bn the wettest summer I can remember around here. Usually my garden doesn't do well because of drought but this year th rain has washed out seed and drowned seedlings so not expecting a good harvest AGAIN! Lol. Hope u didn't get Too much rain! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

The thunder chased me inside, been busy all day and all night. Taking advantage of the long days to get more done. Need time for some Rand R, that's for sure!


Jim


----------



## back2simplelife

I soo hear you about the garden.. some of my blossoms are starting to MOLD! and I can't tell you the last time I watered! We got a real late start so think we missed the washout stage. CRAZY for sure! 

Jim, keep it down your way this time.. no rain as of yet.. but.. I see it!


----------



## Micah

MelTx said:


> The sparrow homicide continues! Found another headless sparrow next to the feeder this morning!
> 
> I've noticed the my girls are pretty territorial of the yard. They have chasing fits, going after dove, grackles, and the squirrels too! So they just corner those sparrows in my treadles feeder and peck their little heads off!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


Yea chickens will do that or they will sometimes eat the sparrow all the way.


----------



## Micah

Jim said:


> The thunder chased me inside, been busy all day and all night. Taking advantage of the long days to get more done. Need time for some Rand R, that's for sure!
> 
> Jim


Hey Jim where do yuall live at?


----------



## Jim

We are in Dickinson, tx. Just about 1/2 way between Houston and Galveston Island off 45


Jim


----------



## MelTx

Got a girl showing interesting signs of impending lay. My EE, Gru, suddenly started doing the "submissive squat" when I went to pet her. Her pea comb got larger and redder and now she's going back to the coop once a day to "play" in the nest box. She's making a nice hole in the hay and pushing the fake egg I put in there out. Then she runs back to the other girls. 

My Orps aren't showing these signs yet but I imagine they'll be right behind her.

Problem is, Gru is going to the nest boxes at 2:30 pm in he absolute hottest part of the day! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

And I was right! Look what my EE gave me this evening!

FIRST EGG!














It's small, like pullet eggs tend to be but has a good shell on it.

Excited!!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## minmin1258

Congratulations "Mommy"! Pretty first egg! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## back2simplelife

Congrats!!! beautiful color too!


----------



## nj2wv

Very nice !!


----------



## MelTx

Thanks! I'm hoping my blue and splash orpingtons will take her example and start laying in the next week or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## minmin1258

Have they given you anymore eggs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

Got another sage green EE pullet egg today! These are a nice size for my son, but I hope she lays a little bit bigger eggs once she gets her equipment working well. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

Congratulations. That's a nice shade of green. 
The eggs will for sure get bigger. EEs usually lay large eggs. 
Good luck.


----------



## MelTx

LittleWings said:


> Congratulations. That's a nice shade of green.
> The eggs will for sure get bigger. EEs usually lay large eggs.
> Good luck.


Do you think the smaller size is because her father was pure ameracauna? I didn't know if that would factor in since she's not hatchery EE stock.

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

Yes that will make a difference. On average, EEs lay much larger than Ameraucanas. The EEs have be en bred for egg production by the hatcheries. Ameraucanas have been bred for body type first and egg color and size second by breeders.


----------



## MelTx

LittleWings said:


> Yes that will make a difference. On average, EEs lay much larger than Ameraucanas. The EEs have be en bred for egg production by the hatcheries. Ameraucanas have been bred for body type first and egg color and size second by breeders.


That's what I thought. I don't know what her mom was - I'll have to ask Jim - but I noticed even though the egg size is smallish, the size of the yolk was comparable to store bought med-large eggs! We notice a large yolk, very little white.

And great taste!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

Hey Mel. Her mom would have been long bred EE. I out the ameraucana over them to try and get more cor
In the eggs. Most my EE in that pen do have nice large eggs, so, I am thinking it will still be large to Clarke when all is said and do w. At least that is my hope. 


Jim


----------



## MelTx

Jim said:


> Hey Mel. Her mom would have been long bred EE. I out the ameraucana over them to try and get more cor
> In the eggs. Most my EE in that pen do have nice large eggs, so, I am thinking it will still be large to Clarke when all is said and do w. At least that is my hope.
> 
> Jim


Well she's giving us the most beautiful sage green eggs, regardless the size. Just went out and found another!








They are all the same size as of now, but this is only her 3rd egg. So she could get bigger. But I even love the yolk size being big inside a small shell like this.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## back2simplelife

purdy! Love the shade! We are finally over pullet sized eggs in all but 4.. our EE's were the first to step up to the "big girl" size.


----------



## MelTx

back2simplelife said:


> purdy! Love the shade! We are finally over pullet sized eggs in all but 4.. our EE's were the first to step up to the "big girl" size.


Thanks! I'm just waiting on my two older Orps to get with the program. LOL! My youngest orp is a month behind the big girls so she has an out, but my fat girls need to catch up with my EE.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

The English can be late bloomers, I am still trying to figure out which of my new ones is laying, the SBEL, EE, or OE. I hope it is not the OE because it is a blue or green egg


Jim


----------



## LittleWings

Sounds like it is the EE. SBEL should lay blue.


----------



## Jim

I got two yesterday. It just not be one from my OE. If so, I am tossing in the towel on OE!


Jim


----------



## MelTx

My EE pull a false alarm egg laying. She sat in the nest box for about an hour and half during the hottest part of the day and the got off like normal, but no egg! 

It was so hot I brought her a little water while on the nest, and she drank it. Maybe that threw her off the lay? 

She picks the absolute worst time of day to go to the boxes - 1-4pm! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

Lol. Silly chickens!


Jim


----------



## Jim

Our turkey is working on her placement for thanksgiving!

Jim


----------



## back2simplelife

Jim said:


> View attachment 16726
> 
> 
> Our turkey is working on her placement for thanksgiving!
> 
> Jim


LMAO! Too funny! Are turkeys that hard to raise Jim? I have heard horror stories that changed my mine this year. I decided I must research more before I do.


----------



## Jim

So far so good for me. They are even in with my chickens. 


Jim


----------



## MelTx

That is a turkey preparing for Thanksgiving alright!!

Okay is there a point when I should toss my EE off the nest box because she's been in there today over 4 hrs. And she seems to have pushed two plastic eggs under her too, should I stop using the plastic eggs for fear they might make her broody?

She doesn't puff or growl at me, just pants and makes a cawk noise. She got up yesterday after a really long sit and went about her routine for the rest of the day w/o laying an egg. 

She didn't seem to sit this long in the last week or two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

Nevermind. She finally got off on her own and have us an egg too. Dang! 4 1/2 hours for a small green egg! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

........


Jim


----------



## MelTx

Now my little EE wants to roost in the nest box in the evening. This is new,she's usually the first to roost. She's still spending a long long time in the box during the day but does get up in the afternoon after she finally lays and doesn't go back til bedtime.

Could she be trying to get broody? She's not exhibiting the other broody things like growling or puffing up. I took the plastic eggs out of the boxes tonight too.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

Maybe so.....


Jim


----------



## MelTx

Bobby, my blue Orpington is finally in the nest boxes practicing...








And then she lays her first egg IN THE MIDDLE OF THE YARD! Good thing I saw it! Naughty Bobby!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

Lol. Poor girl. 


Jim


----------



## MelTx

Found another small pullet egg in the yard from my Orpington. I know she's been in the nest boxes and there are fake eggs in there to entice, but she keeps dropping g them in the middle of the yard. 

The boxes are 12 x 12 so should be big enough for her. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim

When I get one that does that, I keep them on their run for a few days, to hopefully sort it out. 


Jim


----------



## MelTx

I may try to keep them all down the smaller alley way with less yard and the coop closer for a couple days, since my coop is too small to make them stay in. That way the other hen laying won't start dropping them in the yard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## back2simplelife

MelTx said:


> Now my little EE wants to roost in the nest box in the evening. This is new,she's usually the first to roost. She's still spending a long long time in the box during the day but does get up in the afternoon after she finally lays and doesn't go back til bedtime.
> 
> Could she be trying to get broody? She's not exhibiting the other broody things like growling or puffing up. I took the plastic eggs out of the boxes tonight too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


good gravy she sounds like our coco.. she's easily distracted (oh look, there is a bug or oh I hear mom!) and is off and on all day then doesn't lay until late. Two nights, I have gone to lock them up and found her on the nest with her egg under her. She's pretty dingy but one of my best layers! lol She hasn't been laying long so hopefully she will catch on soon as she really drives me crazy! lol


----------



## MelTx

back2simplelife said:


> good gravy she sounds like our coco.. she's easily distracted (oh look, there is a bug or oh I hear mom!) and is off and on all day then doesn't lay until late. Two nights, I have gone to lock them up and found her on the nest with her egg under her. She's pretty dingy but one of my best layers! lol She hasn't been laying long so hopefully she will catch on soon as she really drives me crazy! lol


LOL! She sounds like a hoot! Mine is just a dawdler. Sits and sits and clucks and pants and the finally gets off the nest. She has actually missed 2 days of laying, I guess she needed a break. And she's not happy about my Orps coming into the nest boxes trying to lay bc I've heard her cussing them!

I hope she (my EE) is not the reason my blue orp is dropping her pullet eggs in the yard. The orp knows where the boxes are and has sat the nest and practiced. But she's dropped two eggs in the yard anyway. I may have to restrict them to a smaller part of the yard with my tractor coop to encourage her to get back in the box!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

Welp. Got a broody here. My EE finally decided to go truly broody - growling, puffing up, running back to the nest after I toss her out, ect. 

I don't have a wire bottom cage so I'm gonna try to discourage her by tossing her off the nest and such. She likes getting I the water pans already so maybe she'll cool her self off by taking a dip when she's out like she did today. I also had to worm her since she started gaping again and had some visible worms in her poop. 

I really hope she caves easily bc it's too hot to sit a nest right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## back2simplelife

MelTx said:


> Welp. Got a broody here. My EE finally decided to go truly broody - growling, puffing up, running back to the nest after I toss her out, ect.
> 
> I don't have a wire bottom cage so I'm gonna try to discourage her by tossing her off the nest and such. She likes getting I the water pans already so maybe she'll cool her self off by taking a dip when she's out like she did today. I also had to worm her since she started gaping again and had some visible worms in her poop.
> 
> I really hope she caves easily bc it's too hot to sit a nest right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


We had a broody would had water spilled under her in the winter and she came right off! If you keep taking her off the nest, she will stay though. One of my broodies will even sit on a rock if she has to! I have heard of ppl using ice under them for days.


----------



## back2simplelife

Does anyone here feed fodder?


----------



## MelTx

back2simplelife said:


> We had a broody would had water spilled under her in the winter and she came right off! If you keep taking her off the nest, she will stay though. One of my broodies will even sit on a rock if she has to! I have heard of ppl using ice under them for days.


Every time I take her off the nest I dip her in the water. I'm not especially worried about her yet since she will stay off long enough to eat/drink/dust a few times a day. But taking her off and dipping her is about all I can do til I get some money for a wire bottom crate. And when my other girls go in there to lay she jumps on their eggs so I have to grab them fast!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## back2simplelife

MelTx said:


> Every time I take her off the nest I dip her in the water. I'm not especially worried about her yet since she will stay off long enough to eat/drink/dust a few times a day. But taking her off and dipping her is about all I can do til I get some money for a wire bottom crate. And when my other girls go in there to lay she jumps on their eggs so I have to grab them fast!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


lol good luck!


----------



## Jim

Yes, we feed fodder, but only in the cool season. Too hot to get it to sprout good.


Jim


----------



## back2simplelife

Jim said:


> Yes, we feed fodder, but only in the cool season. Too hot to get it to sprout good.
> 
> Jim


Do you have mold issues? if not.. how many fans do you have going? Do you have any pics of your set up?


----------



## Jim

No fans, no mold. But, I water from the top, fresh water each time, and the bottom bin drains to the gravel floor of the green house. I looked through alley pics, don't have any of the fodder. Right now it is a plastic shelf with 4 plastic tubs stacked together. But, think, 5 shelf plastic shelving unit, then get shallow storage rectangle things that fit on the shelves. Drill holes in the bottome of each to allow water to drain. Then , I have a PVC "sprinkler" (holes drilled in it) that is connected to a timer on a water source. It comes on several times a day for a few minutes at a time, and everything grows. I use wheat and BOSS as my fodder and get great results. 


Jim


----------



## back2simplelife

I have grown wheatgrass for years for us skin peeps but haven't done for any of my animals.. Mold was rough but I was using dirt and keeping the berries and roots.. just cutting the greens.. so that was my main fear of giving this a try. I am having no issues with sprouts started in the kitchen so maybe I will just jump in and give it a go! Thanks Jim! How long/tall do you grow yours before feeding? Right now I have my blk wheatgrass trays so I might as well just use those! I think I have 7 so depending on how long it takes to get to feeding size, will figure out how many I use. Getting excited about turning 1 pound of food into 6+!


----------



## Jim

I just let get an inch or less, sometimes kings when I forget it for too many days in a row. 


Jim


----------



## Jim

Little Wings, your mailbox storage space is at max and I can't message you. Looking for some lav Ameraucana hatching eggs. Jim


Jim


----------



## LittleWings

Jim, right now I am having fertility problems with my Lavender Roo. Im hoping its the heat, but it might be his age. I'm going to try some rooster booster and see if that helps. I have a pen with a Black split roo but there is only one lav hen laying right now. 
I picked up 3 Paul Smith Lav pullets last night that are about 6 mos old. They are nice looking. They are going in with the split roo. 

So...I don't really have any that I could sell right now but I should in the near future.


----------



## Jim

Thanks LW, If you decide to sell some split eggs, let me know on those as well. My one pullet is now laying and i am setting the first few Eggers in a few days,maybe later we can even swap for some blood line increase. 


Jim


----------



## back2simplelife

Thanks Jim! Just fed them about 3 inches and they are in heaven! 
LW! Email me when your inbox is empty! LOL


----------



## LittleWings

How's everyone doing? I've gone a long time without posting. Sorry! I went back to work last June (after 6 1/2 years of not working) and have been pretty consumed. I still have my chickens but I don't get to spend as much time with them as I used to.

What's everybody up to???

We are hatching a few Olive Eggers and Ameraucanas right now. My BCM cock didn't turn out to be what I hoped for so I'm using the BCM hens for OEs until I get a better one. WE are also growing out some Ideal 236s to use in the Texas Bluebell project. I have 2 Bluebell hens now but no 236 cock to breed to. 

LETS GET THIS THREAD GOING AGAIN!!!

Ken


----------



## LittleWings

Rain rain go away!


----------



## Jim

Hey there LW! If you are looking for BCM, I do now have a few friends breeding them from different lines. Just give me a shout. We also have a big group of English Orpingtons, in BBS, Lav, Cho, Buff, Jub


----------



## LittleWings

Hey Jim,
I will probably get with you soon on the BCM chicks. I need some new dark egg layers. Give me a call when they have some available and Ill pick some up.
I would REALLY like some of your Lav Orps, I just don't have the pen space right now. That will be the next project.


----------



## robin416

I've been hoping all those down in TX were doing OK. Seems like if you're looking to grow your flock then you were one of the lucky ones. 

Hubs is doing a job down in Bay City right now, he was home for the long weekend and left yesterday. His route had to be altered a bit to get from IAH to Bay City but he made it. 

All I can is, stay safe and I hope that you all are OK if the rains come again this weekend.


----------



## LittleWings

Thanks Robin. We are some of the lucky ones. I have lived in Houston over 50 years and have never seen it like this. 6 people have died in Houston alone. 
The chicken barn flooded for the first time last Sunday and has been a muddy mess since. Cant complain though, knowing how bad so many have had it. My thoughts and prayers go out to all of those affected.


----------



## EJ*

Hello all my Texas folks! New member here from Texas. Southern brazoria county about an hour south of Houston.


----------



## EJ*

Am I seeing this right, last post on here 2015?


----------



## robin416

LOL Yeah, that's right. Many are more cautious about giving out their locations until they feel a bit more comfortable. 

Welcome to the forum, anyway.


----------



## EJ*

robin416 said:


> LOL Yeah, that's right. Many are more cautious about giving out their locations until they feel a bit more comfortable.
> 
> Welcome to the forum, anyway.


Lol. I understand. Thanks for the welcome


----------



## robin416

Some of the others should be by later this evening. Winter really keeps them busy. You'd think it would be the growing season but not around here. I think some of them might be frozen too.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Welcome to the forum!, from sunny Northeast Ohio where it was 24 degrees today.


----------



## EJ*

Poultry Judge said:


> Welcome to the forum!, from sunny Northeast Ohio where it was 24 degrees today.


Nope! That's just too cold.


----------



## Poultry Judge

EJ* said:


> Nope! That's just too cold.


We have mud too! Who can resist?


----------



## robin416

Yeah, well soon enough I'll be complaining about the heat and humidity in my corner of the world. Or maybe a hurricane or two.


----------



## EJ*

robin416 said:


> Yeah, well soon enough I'll be complaining about the heat and humidity in my corner of the world. Or maybe a hurricane or two.


Yeah same here!


----------



## robin416

Great, maybe we can commiserate when it all goes to hell in a handbasket down here. 

The others just don't understand. (Don't tell them I said that.)


----------



## robin416

OK, EJ. Don't be shy. Explore the forum. Jump in anywhere. Especially if you have information that can keep us from killing ourselves with some of our "projects." (I use that term loosely)


----------



## EJ*

robin416 said:


> OK, EJ. Don't be shy. Explore the forum. Jump in anywhere. Especially if you have information that can keep us from killing ourselves with some of our "projects." (I use that term loosely)


Haha, ok will do.
So many projects here too.
Matter of fact just set 20 eggs in the incubator today!


----------



## robin416

I was surprised to see chicks at Rural King already. Talk about getting an early jump on the season. 

You're doing it the more funner way.  Hatching your own. Your eggs? Or did you get them from somewhere else?


----------



## EJ*

robin416 said:


> I was surprised to see chicks at Rural King already. Talk about getting an early jump on the season.
> 
> You're doing it the more funner way.  Hatching your own. Your eggs? Or did you get them from somewhere else?


Hatching from our own.
Not sure what we'll get yet lol.
Our roo looks to be a Yokohama leghorn cross and we have all different hens from sexlink RIR, production red, Marans..
It's going to be interesting


----------



## robin416

True surprises coming your way. Mixed birds can be the prettiest things. Which is a hint that we'd love to see pics.


----------

